# ~Turny thoughts & Ferny thoughts: May04 Mamas in Feb07~



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

borrowing a line from Juice (I think...)...

sending turning vibes to Lisa & Alison's breech-in-utero-but-soon-to-arrive-baby...







:









and frondy vibes to fiddle's soon to arrive boy W...









~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Signin' up for more may mama madness.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Claudia---







tough call, but I think I'd even sell my h and t for even more sleep if it came down to it. Or join my single letter kiddos and be H. the mama formerly known as Heath.

loopy day here.....


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather- if you sold your h's, you could be "eat."


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Taking spare alone time to comment on things I meant to mention a few days ago:

Renae- how's Rowan feeling? I hope that the sickies went away and no ear infection was to be had.







Oh and I also loved the holiday photo, as did dh.

Jacqueline- how are you feeling? I hope the morning/afternoon/evening sickness has left you alone recently!

Nuggetsmom- electron diet. Tee hee









KK and Claudia- it is interesting that, though your May kids had their weight dramas at different ages, the ages of your next kiddo happen to coincide in such a way that both of you are dealing with the "is this babe OK?" question simultaneously. I am wishing the best for both mamas and both kiddos. Please keep us updated.

And on to my other fellow weight/food issue mama- Heather, aka heath, aka eat (tee hee), I hope that your GI apts went well today. You have so so much on your plate these days, that I hope your appts are helpful and not stressful.

Jstar- lighting your candle at a superbowl party. That's perfect! Exactly this babe's vibe, I think.









We had feeding clinic yesterday. It went pretty well, we ARE going forward on tube weaning, except that I realized when I got home that my concerns were not really taken into account (I don't want to drop the evening bolus first, I want to drop some of the nighttime drip, for many reasons), and I need to call back and advocate for L AGAIN. Sooooooo sick of dealing with the system. But you know, I also need them to help L, so that's life. (Kinda how I'm feeling about W's birth too).

Another ultrasound/non-stress test yesterday- ARGH! And, GASP, nothing is wrong AGAIN. One thing I mentioned in my hugeo lost post last night was it finally dawned on me why everyone is treating this like a high-risk pregnancy, even though every shred of evidence (except my GBS status) is to the contrary: I bring my feeding-tubed kid to the appointments!!! Duh. Nothing I can do about it now, though. He won't be at the birth, and hopefully the birth will happen soon.

Well, I guess I'm not done whining- I'm wanting to mention something else. For those of you that haven't seen me in person recently, I have this awful growth on my lip that started out Jan 6th smaller than a pea, and is now about the diameter of 2 peas. It's basically a wound from a chapped lip where the insides of my lip are slowly oozing out. The longer it goes on (according to the surgeon), the more likely I'll have noticeable lip changes when they chop it off and sew it up. BUT, they can't do that until after I give birth and recover. It bleeds many times a day, esp when I eat, I can't kiss my family, and I know it is going to be a big mess during the birth. Whah. Poor me. Really a pretty small thing in the big scheme of things, but it's just another way this birth is not ideal. I'm bummed that in his first few weeks of life, W is going to have to drink antibiotic and local anesthetic.

I'm just trying to remember: none of the major stressors in the health of my family are long-term. All of them are things that will pass with time. We can get through this.

OK, end of whining. Back to your regularly scheduled May Mamas.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ok my friend in england had a baby girl on sunday. i think her edd was feb 1 or feb 2. who's next???????????????????









i can't stop eating







: it is seriously out of hand. MEGA PIG.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
I think I'd even sell my h and t for even more sleep if it came down to it.

My poor brain. All it could come up with was "that would leave... eah?" Which led me to fiddle's thought:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
Heather- if you sold your h's, you could be "eat."









Waiting for the update on A&L+. Fiddle, how are you today? ETA: I see we posted at the same time









Well, mamas, we are recovering from the loss of a fish. Part of the story is in my blog, in the comments for "power of a name" (I'm on the run or I'd type it out again here). My girl is having a tough time with this, and we've been talking for two days straight about it. I'm at my wits' end - anybody have any tips for toddlers and pets/death?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh, Fiddle, hugs to you. For everything. We will *try* to be there on Sunday if W hasn't made an appearance. But I think he will have by then.









On toddlers and death: I am just going by the seat of my pants on this one. So far Lily has been amazingly practical about it all. Things die, people die, the end. OK. ONE time we were walking around the block and all of a sudden came upon a stiff smushed squirrel, obviously thrown up from the road. Lily freaked for about 20 seconds, "Aaah! Pick me up pickmeuppickmeuppickmeup!", we picked her up, and she was fine. "Mama, Papa, that squirrel was dead, huh?" "Yep, he was dead. He got hit by a car." "Oh, right. A car hit him and he died. Poor squirrel." The end, and on to other topics.

The other day when DH was home they were talking about things dying. I don't know how they got on the subject, but she was just saying, "Cats get old and die. Dogs get old and die. Bugs get old and die. People get old and die." And she was fine and happy. I think she doesn't quite *get* what "dead" means, but obviously she saw that squirrel, and has also seen a dead cat now that I remember, so maybe she does. I'm sure the horrible dawning of realization will come soon, but so far it's just another thing about life that she finds a little interesting but no more so than, say, that ice and water are the same thing.









Speaking of fish, I just got a loach to eat all the blankety-blank snails that are taking over our tank. We've been talking about all the snails multiplying...now I guess we'll be talking about the loach eating them for dinner. Supposedly loaches eat the whole thing, shell and all. How's that for toddler entertainment!









Thinking of you, Heather/Heath/Eat.

S.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

GI appts went well...same old same old for C and we're stopping one of E's meds and cutting back on the other!







She is certifiably a baby giant...two weeks to go until her bday and she is 31+inches and 22.11 ! Our NP is warm, caring and all around fantastic. We discussed E's lack of interest in food stuff again and it is something our GI had studied when he was at Johns Hopkins...of course late afternoon mush brain means I remember nothing coherently enough to relate other than it is something she may outgrow in time, but that he thinks it is brain based blah blah blah. C's mono test came back negative and other blood tests were fine so Dr. Google may be on to something.

Snow coming tonight
excited toddler can't wait
mommy not so sure


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

mcsarahb - loaches are our all-time favorites. They DO eat snails, and well. They eat cucumbers, too, if you're looking for an experiment. They are just fun fish. We always get two, so they can play together. We have none currently, but you've inspired me. We'll be replacing "fruits" this weekend anyway...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Snow coming tonight
excited toddler can't wait
mommy not so sure
































Heath (or is it heatherfeath?) I've been thinking of you with many







. That's a lot of stuff on one plate. You seem to be handling it all with such grace.

And have fun with the snow!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Still thinking turny and Ferny.









I'm kind of bummed because we just got back from the dentist. T has several (small) cavities in his molars.







They're baby teeth, but he'll have to have them filled, because it will be years before he loses them. He doesn't eat or drink anything sugary, but his brushing is not the greatest (we still do the evening brushing, too).

I have more to say, but I have stuff to do...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

KK- I don't even wanna KNOW what's in Sol's little mouth. You have frightened me.

Heath--great haiku!!! And sarah's "eat"...did you sell off your Hs as well???








:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

getting isaac into the dentist before quitting my job is high on my list of things to do. isaac is ok about letting me brush but it is still hard to really get all the surfaces thoroughly (especially those back teeth). hopefully the fillings won't be too rough for T. i have to have an old filling replaced at some point. eurgh.

i just keep thinking that if alison is in the hospital and she's soooo close to 42w i think they probably aren't going to let her come home without a baby. i could be wrong and i'm DYING to hear an update. but i'm really thinking BABY. baby boy? baby girl?

beth - that sucks your lip is still giving you grief instead of getting better. i hope it doesn't bug you too much during labor. i think you'll be focused on W









the perception of death in our house "they got died" yep. really deep. we had a friend die but i don't think he gets that at all. and i really didn't stress to him at the time that she had died beyond just saying it and saying we were sad. and we haven't seen any animals up close and personal so i think he only has the cartoon concept. not that the cartoons he's seen have death in them but i mean...that it is just a word to him still. oh but he does have an obsession with the tomato plants around the corner from our house that died. that was the 'they got died' comment. he loved to pick tomatoes in the summer and now they are brown twigs. and he is verrry sad about that.

in good news (and walking by the tomatoes made me think of it) we got a new climbing structure at the school a few blocks from our house. yay!! the old ones were really not little kid friendly. they are still there but the new one rocks and isaac loves it. i'm very stoked about it

heatherfeath







good news about the GI appt. and wow E is a big girl.

i'm going to be a big girl too. just finished off peanut butter fudge and banana toffee gelato


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I don't think we'll delve deep into the death topic here until necessary. C is a *way* sensitive kid---at story hour today she got all sad/teary when the story about building snow people ended with all of the snow dads/moms/boys/girls/dogs/cats melting.

duuuuude...i forgot about my full moniker... I can totally keep selling my letters and be the most well rested MM around! how many zzzzz's can my middle -erfeath- buy me, kk?

jstar---eek...I have yet to take C to the dentist either, but that does sound like a priority in the next few months! How do you think he'd do w/ it?

...must make productive use of alone time....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar: i want me some banana toffee gelato!!! does it come from a store? or from some magnifico gelato place by you that we don't have any of in west suburbia... hmmm... claudia has business idea... gelato place in west suburbia... hmmm...

turny thoughts and baby thoughts and ferny thoughts...









~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

staccato gelato on 28th ave off burnside. you could open one out west! or if you're in this neck of the woods you can go there and get a pint to go. they also have the most amazing donuts on fri/sat/sun. (like cardamom, ginger, fairy princess, prince of darkness, applesauce...great flavors). i am drawn to indulge in those waaaay too often







: 







and they have a great kids table and chalkboard wall. isaac loves to go get nonuts too.

i *hope* isaac will do well at the dentist. i've been talking about how he'll have to keep his mouth wide open so the dentist can see. and i try to get him to do that when i brush. he does pretty well except then he wants to bite the toothbrush. hah


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I reaaaally need to get my kids into the dentist. Sarah's been there and did great. I really want to get Katie in, too, she's tooootally defiant 'bout the toothbrushing, so I shudder to think. Our dental ins. just kicked in and I really need to get on the ball and schedule appointments for us all. We're all way overdue. I need ot figure out how the insurance works, and what care providers I can use and all that bs. Can you tell I procrastinate?

Thinking turny and ferny all day long!

Heath-glad GI appts. went well.







E is such a darling! I can't believe she's ONE. Where o where did the time go?

Katie got a new bed delivered today. Seh was beside herself with excitement. She kept repeating over and over, "I got my big girl room!" So the girls are sleeping in Katie's room for the next many nights, I assume.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm back nak'ing in a dark room (so L will nurse...she's at that squirmy distractable age). Yes, was hoping for an update on Alison... I think I should go light my angelica candle again...

Re T and the cavities... The worst thing he generally has is raisins (I know Renae's friend would get me on that!!!







). On the ref form to the pedontist (??) who will do the fillings, our dentist indicated that T is "hyperactive". Grr. It really should just say "hypersensitive"--it's a far more accurate description. And *that* is what has me freaked out the most (beyond the "I must be a bad mom" theme of this week). And re the sensitive: he's *always* been *waaaay* sensitive (about sad/scary stories, about pain, about tags in shirts, about loud noises, about spicy food). I'm reading him Little House in the Big Woods, and I forgot how many of Pa's stories involve scary wildlife (and uh.... guns!). So I've been doing some editing as I read, and if he looks ahead at the pix, I generally have to tell him exactly how the story turns out (ie, no one gets eaten) before he lets me read it to him. He loved Farmer Boy, though (less wildlife, less guns).

Beth, it's nice to hear an update on L... I've been thinking of him. I think your theory on why they're high risking you is right, and it annoys me. Poor lip...

Do we use Scrabble rules or Wheel of Fortune rules for Heath's letters?














on the appt.

"They got died."







And poor squirrel indeed. Miss Juice, I found some great books at the library when T was talking about death last year, but mush-brain-me can't remember any of them. Just keep it simple. Try to figure out what they want to know, and don't push it beyond that.

Jess, somehow, I had you pegged as birthing in June. I hope I'm not cursing you to go late...









Dudes. It's snowing *AGAIN*. And low tonight of -7. That's just WRONG.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

x-posted with Sherri.... I'm sorry I freaked all of you out about the dentist...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Sorry 'bout the label they just pasted on T.









and








Ignorance is alive and well amongst many when they peg you high-risk like they dd beth.









Anyone know of anyone who got their tonsils removed in their 30's? Dh's really need to go. Just got over strep throat and its back.







: Every year he gets at least 3-5 strep infections. I had mine removed when I was 7, and it wasn't so bad, but I hear the older you are, the worse it is.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm still nak'ing... don't worry. I *know* that T isn't hyperactive. The dentist is a pretty nice guy, and he means well, I think, and wants to warn the other dentist that he's going to have to use a careful approach.

Ooh, Sherri, your poor dh. He could eat a lot of ice cream, though.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

gotcha, kk. But stuff like that always stings a little, but maybe I'm overly sensitive. I tend to read too much into stuff sometimes.









y'know what I was just thinking? I was wishing we'd have made Lisa take one of our phone numbers with her, so she could call one MMF! and then said MMF! could report to the pitiful, stalking other MMF!s. So take note, Beth, if you're still around, you better call Claudia or Sarah or Jess. OR ELSE! you have anxious maymamas after you!~


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my sis had hers out at 26. it was rough. reallllllly painful. and then to boot my mom thought she was going through her pain meds too fast so she hid the bottle from my sister and they had a little freakout. my mom is a bit of a puritan suffer through lady. but i think the healing was about a week (for the super intense pain) and another week for eating regularly and she is so much happier for it. (sadly hers were constantly so inflamed and her throat was so constricted because the air quality is so bad in bakersfield. and they want us to move back there. never in a month of sundays! it is gross)

hyperactive is something i forsee in my future. talking to the daycare director last week she called isaac 'a high energy boy' a good euphamism







more like brute. he bit at school AND bit me last night. grrrrrrrr. i'm so sick of it (and frustrated).

ahh dental insurance. lucky ducks! something we don't have.

i could well be a june birther. hard to tell. i have no idea but would guess i am a long gestater. note i made my ticker go to 42w not 40









i have not started writing the MASSIVE report that is due monday. my weekend is looking crappier by the hour. and have you noticed how much i am posting (ahem procrastinating) today?????????


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Thinking really major turny thoughts. Been a long time since there was an update...

birthing haiku for A&L+ and Fiddle:

as the moon ripens
surrender to the forces
that bring forth new life


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Girls! Juice's haiku reminded me of the fullmoon/birthing woman connection! No updates = they are all out there birthin' babies.

Cannot WAIT TO HEAR ABOUT THEM BABIES!!!!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

dentist: I shudder to think of taking the lentil to the dentist. He already freaks out just driving past the Indian Hospital, I can't imagine how upset he'd be with latex-clad strangers sticking their fists down his throat. That would put him over the edge. I hear they have a loooooong waiting list, so maybe i should just get him on the list and hope that he's matured enough to handle it when the time comes.

tonsils: I had mine out when i was 17 and it was pretty painful. I was on pain meds for a few days and was out of school for a week. That was the only time I've ever been under general anaesthesia, except for getting my wisdom teeth out. I hated the surgery more than the recovery. I remember having to stay in the recovery room until I'd pee'd and pooped. At 17, that was a major intrusion. That, and having the MD come up to me as they were wheeling me into the surgery and informing me that I had a yeast infection. In front of everyone. Like I didn't know that. And all I could think was "what does that have to do with my tonsils????"

death: the lentil isn't really aware of death yet. We talk about it sometimes, but he still freaks out about snowmen melting too, so I hate to tell him that people (and fish, and hamsters) go away to a place that they can't return from. A few months ago we had this great conversation about the cemetary, where he informed me that people are put underground in the cemetary after they die, but I'm not sure he understood the whole process. I'm sure it will be something that will come up soon enough, and until then I'm not going out of my way to edumacate him about it.

beth- I'm so sorry about your lip. Add that to all the other discomforts of late stage pregnancy and I'm sure you're a joy and a treasure to be around.







Take care, little lip. You'll get your chance.

Miss Juice, that's a great haiku.

The lentil moved into his big boy bed the other night. Did I mention this? He was ecstatic. And he hasn't fallen out yet, but every night he kicks off his blankets and wakes up freezing. Sweets seems to think it's better to be awakened than it is to turn up the damn heat, so I let him do the night stuff. this evening we had a conversation about whether the lentil would go to bed without a nighttime diaper. At first he was all for it, but when we were in the middle of discussing the logistics of it all (you go to bed, but if you have to pee you have to call us and we will take you to the bathroom. no peeing in your pants!) (which he basically does anyway), right in the middle of this very important conversation I think he was concentrating so hard on peeing that he peed. As luck would have it, I'd already put him in his diaper for the night, so it was a simple clean up. After that, we all agreed that it just wasn't the right time just yet.

Apparently I had a lot to say! Now time to fold clothes and watch a movie.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Big step, emmalola, that of big boy bed! Exciting stuff.

I have this great altar downstairs with two candles, the virgin of guadalupe stuffed pillow, and an artwork of a woman in labor. Yeeeaaaah!

Sol understands "dead", I think. She has seen dead fish and dead bugs, and she does the sign (y'know the drawing-the-hand-across-the-throat gesture? Yep, that one) and gives you a sad, meaningful look to accompany it.

Last night was hell with her, hell with me really, and tonight I employed all the things I learned last night and it was smooth and beautiful. Albeit late.

Sherri, how fun about Katie's new bed. Yay! dh's tonsils? Well, we all know men & pain. I had mine out at 10 and all I remember was wanting "real food" oooh so badly after about a week. That and a new stuffed elephant.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Heathzzzzzzzer

OK, Stalking here and there is no news! OOOOOOHHHHH....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

at fiddle's blessing, we made a phone list so that someone could let the other people know when she was in labor so we could all light our candles. so hopefully, that will happen and we will all be in the know. unless she has a nice short labor and babe is born in the middle of the night and we wake up and there is baby news... which i'm sure would be just fine with fiddle...









lisa & alison: are you holding your 2 yet?









~claudia


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh my, you're all so chatty for just the first of the month. I just got off work and want to sit with my sweetie for a while, so I'm just going to subscribe. I'll have to catch up with all the posts later....I'm just stalking the pg mamas! Mwah to everyone else!!!!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

(Holding one hand in the air and one over my heart) Sherri- I hearby do solemnly promise to notify Claudia asap upon going into labor.







I'm beginning to think Jess is right about Alison.









Emily- just ask my husband what a sweet, patient, calm person I am to be around right now.







Seriously, it's not fair how he is the most patient person I know and yet he bears the brunt of any and all my grumpiness. (makes a zillionth resolution to appreciate dh more).

Juice- LOVE the haiku. I have a list of affirmations on the back of a card Sarah gave me at the blessingway. That is definitely going on the card.

Dentist- Argh! L eats a TON of sugar. We have no dental insurance. Please, heavens above, may he be caries negative like his parents. (I cultured myself in micro in college, and dh has never had cavities, so I'm assuming he's also caries negative). KK- I'm sorry T has to deal with this.

HF- So glad the appts went well.

Elsanne- very curious about what you learned that helped you with your dear offspring's bedtime.

Speaking of bedtime...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh my GODS, mamas, how prolific are WE??? Two pages already!








And I am so brain-dead; I posted in our January thread yesterday, when it was February.







Haha. And all I was doin' was WAITING for January to end; what a loooooong month!
It's snowing here, finally. It's not a lot of snow, and we have to drive in it later this morning (childcare share--Fridays are my days!) but I don't think it'll be too bad; convincing Rowan that it'll be a good idea to wear warm clothes (instead of pajamas) and a winter coat (instead of a hoodie--a boy after my own heart!







) will be the tough part.
Also, DH asked me to skip the nap this afternoon







: since we'll be at my friend's house till like 2 today...that way, when I am gone this evening and it's just the two of them, he'll be able to get Rowan RIGHT to sleep. I am all cool with this and I get it but...oh my goodness, will we survive no nap???







I will let you know.

So yes, I am going to a friend's house for a party, alone







: My best friend (the one going through a yucky divorce) is throwing a Tu'B Shevat (I think that's how you spell it) party, which is essentially Jewish Arbor day...a day to celebrate all the fruits and *herbs* of the earth, if ya catch my drift.







: My BF has been celebrating this holiday for about 3 years now, she is positive G-d made it just for her!







: So I figure, it'll be a good time. We'll watch cool movies and eat yummy food...and many fruits of the earth will be partaken of...it'll be good.








And, today is also Groundhog Day, and Imbolc! Welcome the return of the light! Oh, if babies are born today they will be magic ones!








Not like they wouldn't be anyway!








Thinking of Alison, Lisa and Ferny!








I will be at my IL's Sunday (going with Rowan to work for them for a couple of days--they run a tax business) so I will bring my candle with me.

I thought I had other stuff to say...oh yeah! Man, the dentist.







: I shudder to think--Rowan brushes his teeth every night (nearly) but I KNOW he doesn't do a bang-up job, and his parents don't have the most stellar dental records...







: I have to make an appointment with my dentist for a cleaning soon (it's been like 10 months!) and I think I'll have them look at Rowan too...but I'm scared! Heh. Hope everything with T works out, KK!







I've never liked dentist visits.









On Death--I too am not going there unless I have to...Rowan told me the batteries in his flashlight were dead yesterday (I think he heard me or DH say something like that once) so I don't think he quite connects yet. Rowan is also a sensitive one, so I will treat it as gently as possible.

Okay, mamas, I am procrastinating getting ready to go to my friend's! And I think we'll have to head out earlier than usual because of the snow! Have a great day, and happy (belated) February!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
I'm kind of bummed because we just got back from the dentist. T has several (small) cavities in his molars.







They're baby teeth, but he'll have to have them filled, because it will be years before he loses them. He doesn't eat or drink anything sugary, but his brushing is not the greatest (we still do the evening brushing, too).

My oldest DD (Jan. 2002) had to have a filling. She was really good about it, and did great all the way through it. We had talked a lot about what was going to happen, and she didn't even have any trouble with the numbing shot. But I forgot to tell her that she'd be numb for a while, so she wasn't prepared for that, and she just cried and cried when we were leaving. So that part was hard but the actual filling was not too bad, if you know what I mean. I was cursing myself for forgetting to tell her about the numbness - she was so good about everything else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
the perception of death in our house "they got died" yep. really deep.

That's what DD1 used to say. I thought it was really cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sol understands "dead", I think. She has seen dead fish and dead bugs, and she does the sign (y'know the drawing-the-hand-across-the-throat gesture? Yep, that one) and gives you a sad, meaningful look to accompany it.









Wherever did she learn that?

Thanks everyone for the death stuff. We've moved from why and how and was he sick and is he in heaven to "he's all gone." We comment on this every time we see the tank. But we're getting through it







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Continuing to hold Alison (and Lisa) and Fern in my thoughts. Can't wait to hear about babies!

Well, T gets his "hypersensitivity" from me, so I guess I try to be sensitive about it.







He *is* active, he is "high energy", but if he were "hyperactive", I don't think he would be able to sit and focus in school and elsewhere (and he does, and he's apparently doing quite well







). I think his *activity* level is totally normal for a 5 yr old boy, but I *do* think he is way more sensitive than average. Hope that makes sense. I just roll with it. When he was Z's age and younger, I guess I was a little freaked out, maybe because I was realizing that he was "not the same" as everyone else. But... the upside is that he's also very sensitive about other people's feelings--he's very compassionate, he's very sweet. But yeah, he freaks out about needles, and he squirms in the dentist chair, even though the dentist and hygienist are very patient, calm, and good with kids. Oh, this reminds me... our ped wants to have all 3 kids' lead levels checked (just a routine thing--we live in an older house), and T is going to totally FLIP OUT during that. (I predict that the other 2--who didn't even cry during their newborn PKU tests--will utter hardly a peep.)

Ooh, Renae, have fun at the partay.

Fern, women in late pg are allowed to be grumpy. And if your kind dh is like my kind dh, part of the reason he's being so nice to you is that he's thinking, "Gee, I got her into this mess in the first place."









Woo on the big boy bed. T used to kick off covers, too. I recommend blanket sleepers, or the heaviest flannel pjs you can find (the kids have some their grandma made







). I say yes on nighttime dipe and yes on turn up the heat (I'm all in favor of uninterrupted sleep and less laundry).

Okay, here's my weather complaint for the day: it's -10 right now. We're going to have some (similarly cabin fevered) friends over later. This is just not typical weather. This winter has so totally SUCKED in the weather dept, and it really doesn't help my mood.







: I'm trying really hard, but dude, when it's so snowy, and cloudier and colder than usual for WEEKS ON END, you start to get a little







: . (Jacquie, are you regretting leaving TX?







)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--interesting to hear more about T...and see the similarities/differences to C. She actually did okay with the bloodwork yesterday, but she tends to shut down rather than squirm. Thankfully they used one of those butterfly needles and that was a point of distraction that the butterfly was helping with the special test...but I don't suppose taht would work for 5! We did the lead test for E because we replaced all the windows earlier this year and she puts EVERYTHING in her mouth. Doesn't sound like fun though! That or the nasty weather. I'm already whining about the 20 degrees predicted for next week and so not loving our drafty old house! Really wishing DH had looked into insulating the basement *before* this winter!

okay....really must wake E (she hates that!) and take C back to the ped to be a nervous/overcautious mommy. She is still complaining vociferously about her neck/glands/etc and still up til all hours because of the pain. All her tests came back normal so far, but she had me almost in tears last night she was so pitiful.

bring on the weekend....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

alison & lisa: i am imaginng you snuggling with your new little one right now...

fern: sending little W in the belly come out when you are ready (and hopefully really soon) vibes...

heath: poop on another doc visit! and i can't believe E is going to be one in just days!

kk: be gone, ye awful coldy snowy blowy winter!

happy groundhog's day, everyone!

~c


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

kk you took our normal winter







: not the *absolutely freezing temps* (geesh!) but the clouds after clouds after clouds. we've been having SUN SUN SUN (and cold winds). but i'll take sun any day. i contemplate moving back to CA every single jan/feb/mar so this year i am doing well!!!

i somehow think isaac will fall into the "loves shoot em up" stories category







: i don't see overt sensitivity in that boy. but he can be sweet of course (kissing his baby lamby). i'm re-reading 'it's a boy' right now and it is great.

elsanne - the vision of sol with the death sign made me laugh out loud.









i'm envisioning alison and lisa snuggling a babe right now too









yay on the big boy bed for the lentil. we've decided we need to move the really BIG bed into isaac's room because the big bed and the crib/changing table combo leave no room for a rocking chair in baby's room. the twin bed would fit. the big bed is an antique bed -- only a full size - but it is really high off the ground. isaac has only been able to climb up on it in the last month or so. i'm a little nervous he's going to roll out of it. i went straight from crib to that bed though. it's my big girl bed








so now we have mooooooore furniture moving to do.

isaac didn't cry with his last shot. just watched the nurse. a blood test is a lot longer though.

ok. today i must.focus. but of course i'll keep checking in for news


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi mamas. Nothing to say, just hi mamas!

Thinking of Alison, LIsa, Eleanor, and ??baby?? I think baby's here, too! Can't wait for Lisa to check in. I'm going to guess baby is a boy. Anyone care to guess, too?

Thanks, fern, for assuring my stalking mind that Claudia will update us on the frond unfurling.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

tick tock tick tock. i feel boy too.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll say Boy, too!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey, I'm checkin in.

I hope L&A are snugglin with their two kiddos as we speak (or as I type, at least







)

I've had contrax on and off since 9 am this morning, some of them strong, some of them not. I think I may be in early labor, but I hesitate to say that for certain. I WILL call Claudia when things get serious.









I decided not to go in to work tonight, because I don't want to be stuck at the group home alone if things happen to get serious fast.

I leave it up to all of you when/if to light a candle.







\

Babe really wants to go to the video store- gotta go.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Thinking of A&L, + +


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

moms- I hate to be a







: but please think good thoughts. I had some pink/beige mucus this evening and I'm worried. I went to my first prenatal class today and it was so nice, but I'm hoping that I just overdid it and that's the cause. Because i hate to think of any other reason. At just ten weeks, I'm already attached to this thing, and I don't want to lose it. And it's just scary. If anyone has a reassuring story, this would be a good time to let it fly.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well, it's not a boy! Annabel Rae arrived yesterday morning at 10:03 am. She was 8 lbs 2 oz, 20.5 inched long

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
y'know what I was just thinking? I was wishing we'd have made Lisa take one of our phone numbers with her, so she could call one MMF! and then said MMF! could report to the pitiful, stalking other MMF!s.

I sooooo wish we had thought of this because I really needed to feel your loving energy through all that has happened. All is well in the end, but it has been very very hard.

The version went badly and the baby could not be turned and did not tolerate the attempt well at all. The perinatalogist backed out of the vaginal breech option and honestly, the baby just seemed to know something we didn't. We decided on a c-section right then rather than put Alison through another epidural which she hated with a passion for a c-section later. The doc was amazing...allowed me to scrub in sterile and cut the cord, dropped the drape so Alison could see, played our music and told us every step of the way what was happening. It was a beautiful birth. Truely and amazingly.

Alison had what was later diagnosed with placenta that had grown into the uterus wall (can't remember term now) but she retained a piece after the birth and had to have a horribly extensive D&C about an hour after Annabel was born. She is fine and I will tell more of this story later, but it was not good. She has had to have two units of blood and tons of drugs. Again, the doctor was amazing and respectful (explaining to Alison what was happening even when she was sedated!) Alison is better but it has been a rough start. It does seem that this baby knew something that we did not so we're trying to have faith that we have done the best we can under the circumstances and that we will continue to.

So, that's it for now. I will put my cell phone number over in the YG. Meanwhile, we're just getting used to being a four female family (yikes!).

LOVE







LOVE


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

EL - I cross posted with you. I am sorry you are scared. I bled with Eleanor at about 8 weeks. I will be hoping for a good strong baby in there!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:










































































































































































Hooray Annabel is Here!!!

I am glad to hear that everything was OK in the end and that the birht went well even if there were complications later. I am glad Allison is doing well and hopefully she is not too shaken up.
4 Girls! WOW.

EL- I also had pink beige mucus during both my pregnancies and I have two kids now. I don't know what it is from but I hope eveything will be OK. I't be thinking of you and I am sorry that you are scared. I was scared too, especially with J. I was feeling ambivalent with N so I did not feel so scared but more resigned. Still, here she is...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I will leave the true smilie art to miss Sherri but















YAAAY ANNABEL!!!
















Sorry to hear it's been a rough start but I'm fairly confident that this, too, shall pass...Congratulations for making it thus far!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Light a candle for fiddle and baby W...








she is starting into active labor this evening.

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

MEGA-EXCITING NIGHT ON THE MAYMAMA FRONT, EVERYMAMA!!

All Maymamas please report in for special mission assignments!

Fiddle!!! It's gonna go beautifully, I just know it.

Lisa--I really








the name Annabel, in Spanish it is truly lovely with the way it rolls out the mouth and the soft B sound.

Emmalola--mega warm hugs n vibes for lil garbanzo.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

just read updates...

thinking of you EL... here's a candle for you:
















: welcome baby Annabel! congratulations Lisa, Alison & Eleanor!

i think the term for placenta growing into the uterine wall is placenta accreta.

love to you all...

will post updates as i get them...

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Woo hoo! Congrats! I had been thinking girl (was thinking it as I was reading along, too, and everyone was saying boy







). Love the name. Glad everything is okay.

Is that placenta accreta? I was thinking this morning that maybe it was good that Alison decided to go with the ob many moons ago... sometimes, we just know. So sorry about the d and c and that there had to be a c, but wow, it sounds like it was necessary and like it was handled well.

EL, I bled really heavily with L when I was probably ~7 wks along. Both my ob and I were *sure* that I had had a miscarriage, and we did an u/s to "confirm" it, and say a heartbeat instead. Please do not fear the worst... bleeding is way more common than you would think in otherwise normal pgs.

Go Ferny! Go Ferny!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Welcome, welcome, welcome Annabel!! Thinking lots of healing thoughts for Alison!

EL--I had that w/ C around that time and w/ E a little early...almost 9 wks I think? At that time, someone on my other board mentioned about it being a cyclical thing...happening about when your next cycle would be expected?? **hugs**








for ff and sweet baby W!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Ohmigosh. I check in all eve and then miss 2 hours and this. HELLO, ANNABEL! What a beautiful name. Lisa, I am so glad everything is ok now. I know it was difficult and stressful for all of you. I hope Alison heals quickly and you can turn to the family-growing business. It sounds like your care during this was excellent; thank goodness for doctors that practice that way. How is E in all of this?

Lighting my candle for Fiddle now. Hello, baby W!

Sarah


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

emmalola- Good thoughts for you. It is very, very common. Pink/brown is not so worrisome as bright red. Have you called your midwives? Any other symptoms?

Whatever happens, here is a big, BIG hug.









S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

wow, baby energy all around. i just got a message from my good friend that her sis who was due end of january had her baby yesterday just before noon time. a girl. (i was totally feeling boy vibes, but maybe that was just mr. extrovert W exerting his power over me...







) at home. yay! they named her after that national park up in alaska. isn't that a cool name?

okay, back to smelling my candle...









~c


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh! Oh! I am SO glad I checked MDC before I went to bed (at 1:40am!







)
Welcome, Annabel! Healing, happy thoughts to the four-female family!








Your c-section story made me







: because, I wish my c-section went that well! *sad smile* So happy to hear about such sensitive medical peoples.
















for Ferny and Will!







Can't wait to hear more!
Wow, babies!









EL, I bled as well, at about 10 weeks (um, bible study did it!














and I called my OB because I freaked out, and yeah, I decided to get an ultrasound, and well, Rowan was fine!







I hope some of our stories help!
















Good night, mamas, ugh, I have to work tomorrow! (not till noon, but still!)







Such wonderful bebe energy!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I saw the moon suspended low in the sky this morning and had a good feeling about the babies.

Congratulations A&L and welcome Annabel! What a beautiful name. I'm sorry Alison has had a hard time. Is everyone home?

And







for fiddle, but I'm hoping she's holding her sweet W right now.








EL. I also had some spotting in the first tri which didn't amount to anything other than a panic attack.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah, me too... I saw the moon, and thought about the babies. (And Z was talking VERY LOUDLY about how it's not time to wake up till the sun comes up...)

And I came here to complain... why hadn't Claudia posted an update by 6:30 am MST when I came to check?
















Still thinking about Alison, Lisa, Annabel, and E!!! (woo! big sis!). Hope you guys are doing well and that babymooning is commencing. Can't wait to see pix. Oh, I loves me some babies.







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

EL-Many comforting thoughts and hugs coming your way.

My sister bled off and on for several weeks during her most recent pregnancy. And the baby just turned one on tuesday! I'd say from 10 ish to 16 ish weeks she spotted. Keeping the growing baby and you in my thoughts today.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Welcome Baby Annabel!

Thanks so much for the update, Lisa! I'm holding you, Alison, Eleanor, and Annabel in my thoughts today. I'm so glad you had such good and respectful care through all of this. It is obvious Annabel knew how she needed to get into the world. May she bring you much love and light in the years to come!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks so much for the update on fiddle, Claudia! I'll be incessantly stalking until I know more! Thinnking of you, beth, and wishing for a smooth and empowering birth!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

no updates yet...
sorry, KK







:
although stefan would have loved to have gotten out of bed about 630 MST/530 PST, i just wasn't done resting.
more candles for fiddle:






























more healing vibes for alison:









more love for A&L+2:









~c


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I sooooo wish we had thought of this because I really needed to feel your loving energy through all that has happened. All is well in the end, but it has been very very hard.

You were always close in my thoughts Thursday and Friday.









Thanks Claudia for the update!

and I am going to stop guessing genders from now on. I'm always wrong! So if I guess, just know the baby will be the opposite from my guess!









I feel like such a proud auntie with all these babies!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Welcome Annabel!














Here's a







for Allison, also. Lisa, you're right about babies knowing something, though. Good for all of you for trusting your intuition. Enjoy your baby moon!

And, I'm late, but I'll still light a candle for fiddle!

EL, I, too, had a little light spotting about the same point you're at (mabe a little earlier). Had it with G, too. It only lasted 12 hours or so, and all's well. I'm hoping it's the same for you









Off to prepare for our trip to Austin tomorrow. At least it's not snowing in Denver (since we have to drive through the mountains to get there tomorrow). I'll be checking in often, today, though.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

welcome annabel rae!!!! YAY! i can't even try to copy sherri's lovely smilie banner







i hope alison is healing well and so glad to hear annabel is perfect. i too will stop guessing gender







and i'll just listen to KK from now on. she KNOWS.

i lit my candle around 7pm last night and i was eating dinner looking at it thinking wow that flame is really big. lo and behold claudia called a few minutes later to tell me the fern was unfronding!! can't wait to hear the news. i kept the candle lit until 1:30am when i went to bed. stayed up waayy too late last night.

emmalola - i'm going to trust that pink/brown is ok. maybe just placental growth or something?

i went swimming this morning and took a shower when i got home. and now my legs are soooooooo dry and itchy i am going to have to strip off my pants here in my office and apply MORE lotion. i have the driest itchiest skin this pregnancy and it is driving me







:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

ohmygoodness! Annabell Rae, welcome to the world. I'm so glad you're here. What wonderful news.

Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and stories. No more wierdness today... I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed. I didn't call anyone medical, partly because we don't have insurance and I didn't want to get into some huge involved thing like go to the ER when we just couldn't afford it. I just hope that it's normal and I'm fine and that's good. Reading everyone's experiences is overwhelmingly reassuring.

Ferny,







thinking of you.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

EL, good good sign that nothing more is happening. So glad to hear it.

Wishing there was an update on the ferny fronds unfolding...
I am the stalker of the century today!!!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Well, I would have stalked more if I had known in time that Ferns were unfronding.
Probably that is not really true since we were at the Children's author illustrator fair and N's school today. THe authors and illustrators gave presentations. The kids studied them in school for weeks and N even got her picture in the paper. The online article didn't have it though. Maybe I will link it anyway on the YG. We bought a bunch of books and then went to a presentation and played the rest of the day.
Sherri, you are truely the master of smilie art!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Stalk stalk. Stalk stalk. Stalk. stalk


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

still stalking....


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Dudes, I'm up at 6:20 to find out news about Fern and W, and no news yet! (Okay, actually, I'm up because Z is hungry and because he was getting into the unlatched !!! furnace closet to get out the kid-sized mop to do some cleaning.) Still thinking of you new February mamas, all 3 of you, wishing you all the best.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everymama. I too am eager to hear about the newest Frond in the Fern Family.

I was idly wondering, who had the first post-may baby? Was it Feather's E? Was it Jett? Or was it KK's L? The timelines are all jumbled, the only one I know for sure is E turned a year old...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Just stalking by here, too!

We leave this afternoon and I don't know when I'll have computer access again for another week! But, I'll go to a library in Austin if I have to, to check up on Fiddle. I hope we get news soon...

And, elsanne, I *think* Heath was the first with E.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

stalk stalk stalk ....er i mean, morning check in! i'm trusting she's cuddling that babe down at l'hopital right now.

so funny that i posted about having a hunch my boy will be into shoot em up stuff (he doesn't really play that yet). we went to a huge-o sports store yesterday. i'm looking at gigantic tents and isaac is drawn to the paintball gun display. huge guns with wierd masks. and he picks up a huge one and wants to buy it and is telling me 'one for me and one for daddy.' we have to put it back and he is crying 'I WANT A GUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN' and some old guy is laughing at me. such a BOY. i am going to die from the sheer amount of sports in my household in about 10 years.

have a great trip jacquie!

the illustrator fair sounds great

and i'm glad there are no signs of wierdness in new mexico today









smilies from isaac:





















:



































:







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

well, a sort of update...
i tried to call ferny's home a bit ago and there is no answer.
i'm hoping this means that they are all at the hospital with a new babe, since her ferny's mama was coming down from oly to be with L during the birthing...
i will try again later if someone doesn't call me first...
~c


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

***UPDATE!!!***
a real one, this time!

just got a voicemail (dang those poopy diapers needing to be changed and me missing the phone call) from fiddle:

W was born just after midnight Saturday morning. 7lbs even, 21 in long, after just 10 minutes of pushing. and he was born while she was sitting on the toilet.

he is healthy, and they are going home from the hospital this afternoon/evening.

mcsarahb, will you call lisa? if i don't see a post from you by 7 this evening, i will call her.

yippee yippee yay yay!!!

~c


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Woo hoo! yea yea yea yea!!!! Welcome W! Congratulations Beth! (Thank you Claudia!)

Can't wait to hear more details. (About Annabel, too.)

And pix.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Bring on the smilie art, Sherri! So excited to hear about W's arrival!! Can't wait to hear more about the birth!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wahooootie, W!!!! I can't wait to hear how it happened that she gave birth on the toilet--I almost did with Amara, but didn't want her to fall in!

Welcome, baby W!!!!!!!
Fern, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh yeah, forgot one more thing fern said on her message:
"it was a beautiful birth...*sigh*"


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

That is GREAT to hear, tc. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

What wonderful news and what an amazing weekend! So wonderful. sigh.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Welcome Baby Boy W!!!!

Congratulations on a beautiful birth, Beth!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Emmalola, I'm thinking of you. How are you doing today?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

So Beth, was your EDD the day you gave birth? I was thinking maybe you had him on your due date. My first dd was born on her due date, quite the special-ness!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

WOOHOO!!!!!

Calling Lisa now...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Welcome, baby W!!!!! How exciting. Can't wait to hear all the deets on both our February babies! Woo hoo!!!!

We've got Internet access via dh's laptop at the hotel we're staying at near the Denver airport. We leave in the a.m.

EL-glad to hear the weird spotting stopped.

Also, after my 2nd acupuncture treatment on Thursday, I'm feeling much better, thank you. The week was rather up and down, but overall, I think I'm on the upswing.

Gotta rest now, but had to see how my birthin' ladies and new babies were doing. Jess, Emmalola and I are now the next ones...at least you all have a good four months to prepare for the stalking









Love to all....


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Just talked to Lisa...she was at home briefly, giving E a bath before heading back to the hospital. She said Alison was doing very well and they plan to come home, um, tomorrow, I think?? Their very good friends are staying with E and she said everything is going as well as it could be under the circumstances. She was happy to hear about W.









emmalola, thinking of you, too - update?

S.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Whoohoo. What a weekend of babies! I am just so happy that everyone is doing well and that we have welcomed two beautiful babies. Oh oH Oh maybe we will see photo's soon too.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

You know what occurred to me this evening? I think Megan and I had our babies at approximately the same interval as Alison and Beth (but 9 months or so ago).







Can't wait to hear more. I've been smiling since TC's news. So glad the new littles are out in the world!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

glad to know i burned my candle long enough!!!!!!!!! yay W! so glad to hear it was a beautiful birth and i can't wait to hear more. (more about both births really!)

i'm typing typing typing. and cranky. i went to a superbowl party all day and i should have skipped it and worked. but there were mamas and kids there that i wanted to see and that wouldn't have been any fun. isaac had no nap and was a real treat at bedtime (he was luckily a great playmate all day though). but all is quiet on the western front now. so i'm typing. i'm not a great 'finisher' i love analyzing the impacts...just don't make me type them up and organize graphics and this thing is due feb 15 and argughhhghhhhhhhhhhghghghhghghghghghg.







: i haven't sent a single thing to the graphics folks yet. greaaaat.

ok i'll (try to) quit babbling on about it. i've been working on this (*&*&*^ thing since march so i'm coming up to almost a full year and now i have to actually produce something for everyone and his brother to review. i'll probably blow a few fuses this week (if you can't tell). i feel stressed







: it is actually flowing now though.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: Congratulations Fiddle and welcome W!!

So glad to hear that everyone is doing well.

No school today. A snow day without snow. They're dubbing it "inclement weather" because it's supposed to be about 5 degrees today.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

No school! here either...except it's an official holiday. Hang in there.

Where is Renae this morning?

Glad to have an update on annabel via sarahbee. I know it's got to be kind of hard with eleanor in someone else's hands all day/night...I'm sure it's all good but I bet the mamas are worried about her a little.

Jstar, that projects sounds, well, like work. Good for you for keeping at it! I hate that work business. I have some myself that is down low on the task bar on my screen...waiting to be maximized...

Jacqueline where are you going? I think I missed that part. I guess I could read back in the posts but y'know, I'm lazy n all...have a great, smooth trip!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Just got off the phone with our new babysitter. That is all.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Just got off the phone with our new babysitter. That is all.
























:

YAY FOR YOU HEATHER!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Just got off the phone with our new babysitter. That is all.









WOO-HOO! That's great, Heath. Sounds from your cryptic post that you are happy with the sitch.







So glad it's working out.

Well I was supposed to meet with somebody at 9 this morning but she hasn't emailed me about where we're meeting, and has not responded to my last 3 emails, so I am kind of







: right now. Not like I don't have other things to do with my time.

Lily woke at 6:20 this am and didn't go back to sleep. And yesterday she slept until 9:30. What is up.

OK must go do some work while waiting for delinquent meeting woman to contact me...

S.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Babies have arrived! YAY!

Congratulation Lisa, Alison & Eleanor.... and WELCOME ANABELL RAE!!! I'm sorry to hear about the birthing complication, but am glad that things ended up with everyone healthy and doing well.









Beth, so happy for you and your DH and Luke, and a big WELCOME to BABY W!!! So glad to hear the birth went well and everything is going great.









I've been out of the loop for the weekend. Mia's on DAY 6 of running a mystery fever (stuffy nose and cough for the last 2 days, but that's it), so we're off to the doc this afternoon to see what's up. I'm pretty sure it's nothing serious, but with so many days in a row with this fever, I feel like I need to get her checked out. I'm _really_ looking forward to explaining to the ped why I did not follow their advice and take her to the ER on Thursday night for her 102 fever.







: Advice they gave me because they had no more appointments for that day when I called at 3:00 PM. So basically, they weren't concerned enough to squeeze her in for 15 minutes, but I should be rushing her to the ER. Ummmmm..... no.







:

Heather, that's SO GREAT about they babysitter. Good for you! I suffer the same fears and am drowning in kids because of them. Everyone I know looks at me like I have three heads when I say we've never used a babysitter. You are inspiring me to follow up on some sitter leads I got last week. Like right now.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Surviving, here. We have a midwife appointment tomorrow, hopefully she will tell me something along the lines of "quit worrying, dingbat!" Today's worry: weight loss. I'm not throwing up, I feel fat, but I'm not actually gaining any weight. And I'm eating constantly. So what does that mean? It's driving me crazy. Why can't I just trust?

Went to traffic court today and got my accident case dismissed. Very nice.

Heather- so inspired by you and the babysitter. I need to follow suit. Sweets is so completely opposed to hiring a babysitter, we haven't had a date out since... since... August? Maybe it was september. Either way, that's too long. We need some parent time. It's not good.

jstar, you're inspiring me by your ability to work on this project. I have a manuscript that's about three days away from being submittable, and I haven't done it. Not only that, I've procrastinated this for over a year. ugly.

renae? eat too many raisins?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yay babysitter!

i need to find one too.

put stefan to sleep last night, then went to lay down with marek. he was restless, couldn't calm down. then he cat walked in through the partially open door and opened it more and that irked marek so he sat up. then he lay down and made a swallowing/choking/gagging sound. so he sat up again. and made it again. the precursor to puking sound. i flipped on the light, called to bill, he didn't hear me because he had the office door closed, i race down there fling open the door, say "i think he's going to puke", race to the bathroom, grab the little trashcan, race back to the room, hand it to marek, bill sits down and asks him if his tummy feels okay, and bleeeeaaaaah. mostly in the trashcan, but some on the bedsheets, a little on the pillow, a little on bill's pj pants. just one big, large bleah, though. and surprisingly, marek wasn't freaked by it. after it was done, i gave him little sips of water and he did okay. we stripped the bed, started a load of laundry, rinsed the trashcan, brought it back into marek's bedroom, and i started reading another book with him to make sure there was no other bleahs in there. when he noticed the trashcan, he said, "oh look, the bucket is there. i have to go put it back in my bathroom." i convinced him that it should stay in the bedroom in case he needed it again. and he said, "okay, so my food can go splat in the bucket." and i asked him if he needed to go splat in the bucket again and he said, "yeah, okay, one, two, three, food come out...*cough cough*" but no more splats during the night, and he just ate a small bowl of dry cereal, so hopefully it has passed.

ok, nak isn;t working anymore so bye...

~c


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

EL, sending you healthy baby thoughts.









Poor Marek! Hope he keeps the cereal down and that's the end of it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Blechy Blucks on the Pukies at your house, TC. That must've sucked.









Heather, there's a smilie for this, let me find it:
Here's one:







or







I think that's it, although it's more of an :uh huh, mama:!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yay a babysitter for heath! GREAT news. you soooooo deserve a little break

i hope both the sick M's get better. boy M's comments about the pukies cracked me up. i'm sure HE didn't think it was funny.

heh. i'm glad i'm inspiring but it is only because i am sweating it under a deadline and don't have a choice!! me = procrastinator until i really feel the pressure to get it done. and then i feel







: if i didn't have pressure i wouldn't do anything. hah. i'm workin on it some more. it is slow going. i'm going to be working my (ever-expanding) buns off until this baby is birthed. my boss is giving me guilt about all the work she will have after i am outttttta here. and she is piling on all the projects she wants me to get done before may. i feel bad. i feel excited. it is such a mixed bag. this project has been great even though i'm freaking out about it right now. it is exciting and interesting and i feel like i am actually *doing* something. it has all that feel-good self-fullfillment crap







helping ODOT pick the best freeway alignment that will result in the fewest noise impacts to residents. at least i hope that's what they pick.

i took my car for a full service in and out clean today. there was fuzzy dirt growing on the dashboard. ewwwww. now i feel like my life is in order!!!














clean your car, change your life! i didn't do a speck of cleaning anything at home this weekend. dh actually vacuumed and did some laundry at least.

i hope all the families + new ones are making it home from the hospital today.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar--I am a HUGE fan of getting my car cleaned. Notice I said "getting it cleaned" and not "cleaning it". It makes me all serene and happy, until Sol gets in it again.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

:







:










































:







:







:

another message from my smilies obsessed son. hi, all!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Where O Where is our Morning Goddess? I'm a little concerned!

Hope all our new siblings to our May kiddos are home safe and sound! Can't wait to hear some updates, in all of your spare time!









Hope Marek's feeling better!

Jess-hope you're making some progress on your project!

Supposed to host playgroup at our house today, and all the schools around here are closed, so I'm hoping some kids will make it here. Sarah will be soooo disappointed if no one shows up.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

the M at our house is feeling better. it seemed like it was a one time thing. he asked for breakfast as usual yesterday, but i tried to limit his morning intake just in case. but it all stayed down. he took a nice long nap around lunch time.

bill is la jolla for two days (left last night, coming back wed afternoon) and the three of us slept in our bed together last night. we actually all slept well, even M.

off to nurse S, shower and possibly go to a birthday celebration/playdate for my friend's one year old...

~claudia


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Just checking to see if there was an update from mamameg. Hope Mia's feeling better.







:









Glad to hear Marek's fine!

Sounds like we'll have a few here for playdate today, so it's all good!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

this is my 5,000th post.

that is all.

MMF!

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm here, I'm here! Posting at night!! Haha.
I'll post more in the morning, but the story is this: I was in CT from Sunday-Tuesday, and my IL's had NO INTERNET ACCESS (!!!







: !!!) the whole time I was there! But we're home now, and my foray into being a single mama was ROUGH (especially since I was there to work for the IL's).







to those who do it daily (Elsanne!







)
Missed you ALL, I have to catch up, welcome W! Yay!

Much much love and







to you all!

See you in the morning!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Congrats on your 5000 posts TC! You rock it all over MDC! I see you out there!









Mia's feeling much better, thanks for the concern, Sherri! No fever today - yay! Her energy is back, for sure, which is great on the health tip, but not so great on the bouncing off the walls because she's been in the house for a week tip.







: And to off set a stir crazy toddler (who has gotten used to doing nothing in her pajamas, eating fruit pops at 10 AM and not combing her hair.... and decided she likes such an existence), I've had a day full of various 20-30 minutes phone calls with fun people like the pharmacy, the insurance company, sultan's teacher... you get the picture.







:







: Oh, and did I mention







: ?

Jett is so on the move. He tears around the house like an attack dog, throwing himself on top of Mia and whatever she is doing. It's sorta







and sorta







: and definitely







: But the two of them are doing some pretty cute stuff lately. I'll have to post new pics soon.

Okay, gotta referee these kiddos. Bye.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Welcome back, MamaFaery! I was worried bout'cha.

Glad Mia's back to herself again, what a relief!

Playdate went swimmingly today. A good time had by all. Now mama's tired.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I didn't mean to worry anyone!







I had THOUGHT that when I went to CT I'd have internet access so when I got there and found out it was on the fritz I was like







"how will I survive???"







And I thought, "the May Mamas are gonna worry!"







: I know, I have my priorities, right? Heehee.
Anyway, yes. Back from CT, a bit fuzzy-headed, DH and I stayed up kinda late, watching our new favorite show (Weeds!) and talking about our respective days apart, you know. No bible study though. Ah well.








Rowan is in RARE form lately--testing EVERYthing, not napping (both drives to and from CT, done at naptime, yielded NO naps.







) and today our friend M and her son L are coming to watch him for our swap (whee!) but that means I have to make a tough decision; to nap, or not to nap? If I get him down today, it'll be late and then he'll stay up wicked late, but if I skip the nap, we'll BOTH be in rare form by 5pm!







: It's a dilemma, to be sure!
Haha. Anyway.
I am kind of at a loss with what to do with Rowan, discipline-wise. I don't even want to CALL it discipline, because I vascillate wildly between yelling,







:, threats







: ("if you don't do what I ask, you're gonna get a time-out!"














, and trying (TRYING!) to calmly ask him to work with me. Depending on the day and his mood, any and all of these might work. ack. I feel totally out of control with it, and I hate the days when I feel like I sound annoyed with him ALLLLLL day.







We'll figure it out.

5000 posts, Claudia! That is so crazy! Heehee. I remember thinking I'd never get to *1000*! Hahaha.
Well-thoughts to those with the sickies. "splat in the bucket", indeed! I told DH about it and he laughed and then said "oh, but I bet none of them found it funny!







" Maybe in retrospect...
Rowan is all done with his cold, btw. No ear infection came of it. Whew!
Hope you are feeling better today, EL. It's hard to just trust. I'm always trying to do that. Too many raisins!







Hahaha! Nope, I don't really eat raisins, actually.







Glad that the accident case got dismissed. What a relief!

My cat is acting like a freak so I'd better go. Also, I think my presence is required in the living room with my bebe.









Have a great day, everyone! hope all with new babes are relaxing and enjoying the babymoons as I type!

Dude, I am in a wool skirt and long black sweater, and ROASTING inside...but I know it's like 2 degrees OUTSIDE so I have to dress warmly. Ugh. Winter. Haha.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi all! I hope the babymooners are all snuggled up and toasty.

TC - 5,000!!! Woo-hoo!

And strong healthy vibes to those battling the various sickies. Re: the pukies - I realized I was a veteran in the trenches of parenthood when I heard that telltale "about to puke" sound and quickly turned the child to face me, because I knew I'd rather take a shower than change sheets at 3 AM.

My kids went to school today, after two days off because of "extreme cold." Two very long days. We weathered it pretty well, and I only lost my cool a couple of times. Of course, there's nothing like the moment when you feel yourself gearing up for a good yell, and in an attempt not to swear at the children you say "Jeeminy Christmas" and the toddler looks at you very very seriously and says, "No, Mommy, it's not time for Christmas."


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
this is my 5,000th post.

that is all.

MMF!

~claudia

Yaaaay!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I realized I was a veteran in the trenches of parenthood when I heard that telltale "about to puke" sound and quickly turned the child to face me, because I knew I'd rather take a shower than change sheets at 3 AM.

My kids went to school today, after two days off because of "extreme cold." Two very long days. We weathered it pretty well, and I only lost my cool a couple of times. Of course, there's nothing like the moment when you feel yourself gearing up for a good yell, and in an attempt not to swear at the children you say "Jeeminy Christmas" and the toddler looks at you very very seriously and says, "No, Mommy, it's not time for Christmas."

Two very parenthood moments there...made me smile knowingly...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i hear you on the discipline front. i had to go get isaac early at school yesterday because he was biting, kicking and pinching. one kid and both teachers. and he bit his own arm and left a mark







he was on a bad-mood rampage. i was really glad they called me. he has a cold so i think he just couldn't take it. doug is staying home with him today since i have this (*&(*&^&* report to do. otherwise i'd love to chill with him. he was coughing a lot in the night and doug went in and slept with him. they're both sleeping and i need to get typing (instead of typing here







) (this makes me really happy that doug is responding to nighttime stuff because i hope he will once new baby comes. or i will *never* sleep. and i didn't even ask doug explicitly about that but i think he picked up the program intuitively. yay!)

i find myself at a loss about discipline a lot. i was such a rule follower. biting the teacher just wouldn't have been on my list of options. i've started no bedtime stories for biting. it is waaaay later in the day but we talk about it and i think he knows what the relation is. he told me a few times yesterday that he wouldn't get any bedtime stories. we usually read 5 or 6 books and it is a big fun thing. ix-nay on the un-fay for the iting-bay







:

*le sigh*

reallllllllllllly looking forward to having isaac home more when this kind of stuff happens. of course the kid he bites is his *favorite* kid. they are love and war. they were all out in the playground when i picked him up and we're driving off and he yells in the car 'BYE _______!!!!!!' he really loves him. they just get angsty becasue they play allllllll the time. it is kind of like siblings i suppose.... as close as isaac has experienced to a sibling so far. a 40 hour a week sibling! and i'm sad because his buddy will be moving in june







they tear around the playground following each other

ok yeah..work.

juice - great mama stories.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

jstar, the lentil's best friend is changing schools in June too. Her parents keep saying that they're going to do what it takes to keep them close, but I know that they won't be the same. It's so hard when they make a connection with another kid, and then life happens. Sigh. We're trying to cultivate a relationship with another little girl in his class. I hope it works out, because without his best friend there he's going to be lost. The other day he came home and I asked him how school was. "Not good. I was fighting with my best friend all day!" and his friend went home and her mom was feeling poorly. Best friend said "mommy, I had a hard day too. The lentil and I were fighting all day." It was sweet, in that toddler way.

I'm so glad we've avoided the pukies so far (in everyone but me, of course.) Well, sweets had a bad stomach a few weekends ago and I thought to myself "Oh, no. here we go!" but it turned out to be something he ate. too much of.

Renae, I'm glad you're back. Sometimes I yell at the lentil too. even though I know it will do absolutely nothing. He has this magical ability to completely ignore me when I'm yelling, usually looking at me like "what is this interesting creature and what did it do with my mother?" I was a total ninny when it came to authority as a kid, so I'm a bit at a loss to what to do with a child who is not at all affected by outward expressions of disapproval.

I'm seriously never going to get to 1000 posts.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

uuuuug. feeling so completely disgusting. grossness. I don't wanna vomit! no! please?!!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

(emmalola) Sorry, sistah. Hope you feel better posthaste.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww, EL.







So sorry you're feeling yucky!
Miss Juice, TOTALLY know what you're talking about on both the parenting fronts!







The other day I took a deep breath and said "Ahhhh...POOPIES!!" (instead of what I was GOING to say--you can guess!







) and Rowan looks at me and says, very seriously "No, Mama, I don't have poopies!"









No plans today, it's really cold here again, and we have to go to a friend's house sometime this morning to give their cat some medicine.







It's the ONLY plan we have today and I am trying to make sure I don't get all crazy and MAKE UP stuff for us to do outside the house.
Although, the raisin mama just called me and invited us to join them for dinner at Whole Foods this evening. I think I will.







I can't turn down Whole Paycheck!









Okay, my oatmeal is getting cold (whoah! I'm eating breakfast with my coffee!







) so I am gonna go. Have a wonderful day, mamas!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

mmmm. oatmeal sounds good. that reminds me i bought frozen steelcut oatmeal at TJs and i think i'll eat it this morning. i have a resolve to eat HEALTHY food today. yesterday was hideous mastication day. i ate so much all day i thought i was dying last night. and i probably gained 3 lbs in one day. my stomach looked a couple months further along but it was full of gyro and shrimp and ice cream.









then again, why fight the urge??









we tried to go to laurelwood but it was insane so we tried poor richards. ever been there pdx mamas? TIME WARP. we felt like we were in vegas or barstow or something. totally wierd.

i hope you don't vomit EL. and that is really cute about the lentil and his best buddy. today is operation back-to-daycare so we'll see how it goes. i will pull his toenails off if he bites his teachers again. or something like that









i'm really looking forward to the weekend. the laundry monster is breeding uncontrollably. there is tons and tons of *&*& in the hallway because of all the furniture moving and i really want to clean up around here. must.organize. i also have the mad quilting urge going right now. that is an activity that doesn't really work well unless isaac is sleeping. so i hardly get the chance.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

wow, quiet around here the past few days. i guess we were all just waiting for those new babies to be born, huh?









well, i have some bittersweet stuff to share. it appears that my milk supply issues may have returned. stefan is not gaining weight as well as he had the first two months, so i am realy keeping an eye on it and have adding 3 pumping sessions to my daily routine, as well as some motherlove tincture, oatmeal for breakfast, switch nursing and offering the boob every time he even sticks a hand in his mouth (which is like ALL the time right now because he is starting the whole teething process). i have a breakdown about it about once or twice a day, but so far am taking it in stride. he is very alert, very active and still has a little extra fat on him. his length and head circumference are right on target, just his weight gain really shifted.

so send me any milky vibes you can spare, mamas. and growing vibes to the wee one.

~claudia


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Boy, Claudia, I was sure hoping you wouldn't have to deal with this again.







I'm sending you all the milky vibes I can muster!







I wish I had something wise to say, but we're all pulling for you and sending you support.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that sucks claudia







i hope the extra pumpings and oatmeal do the trick. i'll send my milky vibes your way.

it IS quiet around here. can't imagine why the new mamas don't have time to post









today was a good day at daycare. yay! at least i know he had a good late afternoon in the preschool 2 class where he grooved on the mini guitars and keyboard. his teachers are gone by the time i get there so i will have to get the full scoop tomorrow.

i feel too lazy to cook dinner







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Claudia, on the july mama thread I participate on one mama mentioned a visualization she uses for milk production. It's a commercial on tv I've never seen, but it still works, for like lifesavers or something with cream in them. It's a river of white, just flowing, flowing, so much good white milk. That's what I visualize going into Amara's mouth.
I had some supply issues when A was about as old as S is now, relating to stress.

Which brings me to personal development lesson # 85,432.

My modus operandi is running about, scattered, and very stressed. This is all in a day's work, and somehow I thought I didn't CHOOSE to live my life in this manner, that every stressed out moment was not a choice on my part. My very gait is headlong, rushing about the house. Fastfastfast.
The other day I realized that it is all a choice, everything. And I was choosing to stress the days away instead of live & love & learn in them. I was choosing to seek excuses for treating Viet poorly (I am so stressed, I work so hard, I have to deal with the girls myself, etc etc) and being in a constant state of exhaustion/stress/grief/younameit. Resentment took hold.
Then I realized that he really does all he can, and has behaved himself remarkably well, if I would but see it instead of holding on with resentment glue to the storyline I had written for myself.

So now, I still run about, fastfastfast, but I am working on awareness: sure, run about elsanne, but be aware you're choosing to do so, and then take responsibility for it and ENJOY YOUR LIFE, enjoy the wacky stressed out moment, because you are choosing the pace! So go on, continue your ways, but ENJOY it instead of telling yourself a life-killing joy-killing story about it. You'll live a lot longer, or if not that, a lot happier.

And you don't need to control everything and everyone. Going with the toddler flow is sssssuuuuuuuch a lesson. It is hard for me. But, when I stop trying to control her every moment or think I know how it should go the best, we really do flow and I am happier too.

Bedtimes: I have done them myself the last few nights, due to this or that reason, and we're doing it! It's working! It takes all of the above lesson distilled to a fine, clear mental stream in order to do it, and it's then that I feel like I am really living, loving & learning.

There youguys go, inspiring a blog post again.

This weekend will be spent
a) friday night bellydance performance wooo hoooo!
b) then we go to Tierra Adentro, the retreat center I'm running, with Viet's fam and my mom and the nice warm pool....should be a blast!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Claudia--*hugs* You are so resourceful that I just know you'll get this all sorted out. Do you think your cycle may be returning if it hasn't already? Pumping has given me new insight into how dramatically that can affect supply--for me it's pretty much a good two weeks.

Els--so glad you've found some clarity and peace with the gogogo-ness that your life is these days. Some time at the retreat center sounds wonderful!!

Life here is







: w/ more of the same and me too tired to complain about it anymore.







Babysitter tomorrow afternoon! As much as I'm happy about it, I'm still







: that we don't have family that would/could help out. Where's my village, dammit!?

E's 1st bday party this weekend!!! And the most adorable sibling cuteness--video clip--


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather, LOVE the video! It is so inspiring! I realized the other day that the photo you posted when A was just born, to give me hope that it's all worth it, was taken when E was about how old A is now (7 mos) and that I've made it, to where I can take those kinds of cute photos too!

Anyway, exciting to think about my babe and my other babe playing this way...


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh Claudia - I am so sorry this is happening again. I hope you are able to get on top of it and have a different outcome this time...please let me know if I can do anything for you. I really like the visualization idea.

I really want to respond to your post, elsanne, but must go attend to family. More soon.

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

And then I started to feel like a bonehead for not responding to the part of tc's post that just needs a nice warm hug for a crappy thing to deal with on top of everything else. I sure hope the measures you're taking beef that boy right up.

Big hug to you, TC!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks for the virtual hugs, mamas. over 4 pumping sessions, i now have 4 oz. in the fridge. i think i will wait until i weigh him again to start supplementing him, though.

which reminds me, i should take some more tincture now...

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Taking a brief momento to post while Rowan is still happily chatting away upstairs!








DH and I heard him wake up and he said "_Who_ wakes up talking like that???"







Said by the man who needs at LEAST 15 min. before he can say anything intelligible in the morning!









Claudia, so many







s and milky vibes to you!






















Heather, that video was adorable! Gosh, C is so blonde and E has such dark hair! Fairy-tale sisters!









I have been quiet because I've been well, not on the internet much lately. I've been getting overwhelmed by the posting I feel like I have to do in other places (not here by any means! but I have a blog, and I share a blog with other friends that just started up, and forums...and ack!















I come on briefly to check email (usually spam) and catch up with y'all, and then it's time to get breakfast/coffee/ready for the day/leave for the day...and today is no exception, since we're going to my friend M's house to watch her DS (my swap day!) but it's Friday! Yay!
We're going to have dinner at "the big carrot" (Fresh City--this healthy smoothie-noodle-wrap place that put a BIG carrot above their building...ahh, you'd have to see it. Maybe I'll take a picture!







Rowan loves the carrot) when DH gets off of work, and then we'll probably go to Target or Best Buy to window shop, and then Saturday I work for a few hours, but then the IL's come over and we leave for a night in Boston (a pre-wedding party for some friends)! We're gonna spend the night and come home around naptime Sunday, I think. But! We're gonna spend the night! And SLEEP!








Haha, I have my priorities straight, yup!









I hope you all have a marvelous weekend. I'd better go get my too-quiet kid upstairs!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC - Now I'm thinking flowy thoughts and growy thoughts.

Elsanne, your timing is so good. I was having one of *those* days yesterday, and it was just about to seep into today, which did not start off well, think toddler sitting on the toilet crying because she cannot find her other sock, which is - you guessed it - in the toilet. With poop. Mmmmm, morning. Anyway, I was getting all geared up for another yelly-stressy day and I read your post above. Now I'm thinking flowy thoughts in more than one way









Renae, I love the Big Carrot (never been there, but I love the image). When I lived in Atlanta one of the major landmarks in the area was "The Big Chicken" - wow, I just looked it up and it's in Wikipedia. Who knew? Anyway, all directions were given in reference to the Big Chicken.

ETA: Els, how's your mom's visit?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hard morning, mamas. didn't get to pump because of crazy wake up schedule, so i feel bad about that. every time i have sat down to nurse stefan, marek has asked me to get him soemthing, freaked about something, just been generally difficult. i'm having regular freak outs about all this stuff now, and i know that's causing me stress and i know that's not good for my milk supply.

stefan crying... gotta go...

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

didja miss me? Our ISP was down, I guess starting Tues. afternoon. I'll be back later to post a longer catch-up.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh yeah... I've had a blog for a whole week now. The link is on my initials in my sig. I just posted fresh kid pix.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am in the process of catching up on KK's groove at this very moment!







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Babysitter update....







The kids loved her and I came back to a quiet house with two girls napping and got 5 errands done.

Claudia--







Take it one day and one extra pump session at a time and know that you are doing everything you can each day.

KK--can't wait to check out your pics/blog!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Are there updates on the babes?? Pix??

Heather, woo hoo on the babysitter. We're just about done checking the refs on one, and I'm very excited.

Glad Mia and M are feeling better.

Renae, I hear ya about the single parenting thing. Speaking of which, dh's supervisor at work asked him how he felt about traveling... he's been able to avoid it, but they have so much business that some travel is going to fall in his lap at some point.

I wish I had superior parenting to share re the disciplining.









Oh TC, I'm sorry the supply/weight stuff is plaguing you again.







Are you even thinking about solids yet? I remember that it was super helpful for M. More







s

Els, what you say about rushrushrush is interesting. These days, when things are very busy, I actually find myself going slower. I guess being more deliberate, making sure things get done right. And I definitely hear you about the enjoy it and try not to control it. I'm getting better at that.

I know I'm missing folks, but maybe I'll post *again* later.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Whew! I finally made it to the computer! And of course the first thing I'm doing is getting online to give the MMF an update. I've only read this page- I'll have to catch up later with the rest of the week I've missed.

First and most importantly:

Claudia:



































!!!!!! I am so sorry- that really sucks. The good news is that S is healthy because you have been so vigilant. Like you said, he has some fat reserves to help him while you figure this all out. Be gentle with yourself. It's just real life that we're gonna get stressed, and that that we're also not going to be able to get to everything we hope to do, even pumping. I used to spend so much time beating myself up that I wasn't doing everything I wanted to for L. I still fall short all the time, but I'm better at forgiving myself. (For instance, I still intend to try a homemade formula in L's tube, but months later haven't gotten to it yet). In time, you WILL find something that works, whether it's pumping or herbs or visualization or stress releaf or supplementing, or some combination of those.



































.

I just bought a double electric pump for when I go back to work on the weekends. I'm already using a single manual to pump 2 oz each am for L's evening bolus through the tube, and I'm not sure if I'll use more eventually at night. I don't know what my supply is going to be like or how much time I will have for pumping, but any little extra that I don't need I will gladly give to you if you end up needing it.

OK, so finally... here's my update.









I have emerged from the sleep-deprived haze and am starting to feel back to normal. (nak) W is SO MUCH EASIER than L was as a newborn. W is an eating, burping, pooping, sleeping, snuggling, staring-about boy. This boy SLEEPS at night when he's not nursing, and saves his wiggles for the day. So far, he only cries if he's really hungry or we take too long changing him. Thinking back, it makes me sad that L was hurting so much from the reflux, and the only advice we got was, "some babies are just really colicky." My only regret from that time was that I wasn't more devoted to an elimination diet, but ya know, we did what we could at the time. Back to my sweet #2- my mom says he looks a lot like my oldest brother & I when we were babies (L looks just like dh at his age.) W has the coolest white forelock on the right side of his head, just like my other brother. I think he's going to end up with brown hair and hazel eyes- we shall see.

I haven't had a free moment to write the birth story. I need to do that SOON but I had to send out word to my mams first.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow the May Mamas are quiet!

just wanted to ask- are A&L back from the hospital? Did I miss that post? Does anyone know how they are doing? I have Allison in my thoughts often, and the whole family. (FFF- four female family)

It's just after one, which is the fiddle family nap time, so W and I shall now retire to the bedroom.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I know something which would spur a lot of posts... baby pix. Or birth stories.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi. I'm back from the conference and still nauseous. It's about all I can think about, other than fatigue.

TC, I'm holding you in my thoughts, surrounded by gallons of rich, gushy milk. mmmmm.

Els, what a thought. enjoy the hectic. live the hectic. be in the hectic.

so tired, exhausted from sitting on my butt and learning, learning, learning. time to rest.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

how is it that such a short birth took me four pages to tell the story? posted on the yg.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

fiddle, all I can say right now is








I am so happy for you.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Fiddle, I cannot WAIT to log onto my email and read your story!









I wish I had more time to write (we had a really busy but FUN weekend--did I tell you my MIL came for the night Saturday and DH and I went to a joint bachelor/bachelorette party for some friends we hadn't seen in a WHILE, we slept (SLEPT!!) in a hotel and then spent the morning/afternoon Sunday in Boston, which was awesome--it had been a LONG time since we'd been in Harvard Square, one of our old haunts, strangely enough--Rowan had an awesome time with Gramma and while he didn't nap, he was still really sweet when we got home)

Anyway! Rowan is asking (okay, _demanding_







) that I read him a book on a cushion in the corner, so I have to go. Miss Juice beat me though!








That's what I get when I make myself breakfast instead of immediately logging on in the morning!









Have a great day, mamas!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Looooooooooved the birth story.














:









I think it's time for me to spring for a premium membership. I get the actual magazine from the library, but I think MDC, with all its quirks and flaws, is more important to me and worth supporting. What would I do without my May Mama fix? I've been leaning pretty heavily on some of the NFL home mgmt resources lately, too.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all, we've returned from our trip to Austin and are glad to be back. It was warm enough there that my bones don't feel so cold. It's also much warmer back here, so that helps. I'm not nearly caught up with my May mamas, but wanted to take a minute and report in.

Just read Fiddle's story on YG. What a great way to start my morning!

EL-so sorry you felt sick on your trip. I hope it gets better









I felt fine while we were gone and then I threw up yesterday morning while getting ready for church. So, we stayed home and I let G watch Winnie the Pooh while I rested on the couch.







: Weird things like a sneeze set off the throwing-up mechanism for me...bizarre. I'm still hoping we're on the uphill slide, however.

Today is laundry and groceries so that we have actual food in our house! I'll try to catch up with y'all soon.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Fiddle, thanks so much for sharing the story. It was inspiring. I'm so glad you were able to do your own thing for most of it.

Busy, busy, busy here. Have a good friend staying here for a week, midterms happening, etc. Gasp.

S.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oooh, mamas, I have to just vent for a minute.








So this morning, Rowan and I went to the raisin mama's house for a playdate, and her DD pretty much starts making him cry the moment we get there. See, Rowan is, well, a pretty sensitive boy, and her DD knows this, and seriously, she LOVES making him react. She'll snatch things from him just to see him freak out, and since she too is 2 1/2, this happens a lot. I totally understand, but it's pretty upsetting. No amount of time-outs (my friend's discipline of choice, along with *making* her DD apologize whether she means it or not) work. She just goes right back to making Rowan cry. And Rowan, well, he smacked her in the face, pushed, freaked out. I had to take him downstairs with me to cool off, and finally, the playdate ended early with me taking my inconsolable child home for an early nap.

And get this; I email her to tell her I was sorry the playdate went the way it did, and she tells me I have to start taking Rowan on more regular playdates or playgroups with multiple kids!! Like THAT will make my child less sensitive! Um, no, your child NOT being evil to mine will help with that, thanks.









I am not going to overschedule my child with playdate after playdate just because he's stopped getting along with her aggressive little girl. He doesn't act like this with any other children he's come across, I think it's just not working out with ANY of us anymore.

I am having a hard time extricating myself from this situation, but today's atrocious playdate definitely makes it easier for us to say "no more playdates". She mentioned that we can just do "mama playdates" from now on, but I don't even want that. Oh, it's so hard...sorry I'm being such a wuss about this.







:

I am just so angry right now. I could FEEL her judging me about how I talked to Rowan about his behavior today (it was why I took him downstairs to talk to him near the end of it). She actually told me what I was doing wasn't very effective! Like I didn't know that!! Just because I don't make him speak in full sentences with correct grammar and sit him in time out and make him bend to my will every second of the day. ARG.

Sorry if this is a bit all over the place, I can't collect my thoughts about this right now, and I want to email her and tell her to shove it.







But I can't. I am way too angry to speak calmly to her right now.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae--huge hugs. Sounds like a disaster of a morning alright. C is way sensitive too and it sounds like being around aggressive kids is just not where it's at right now. You've tried so hard with this one....

We got cutey cute pics done at Sears today with a pretty funny outtake...will ahve to post that on the YG later along with some from E's party yesterday. We gave her a sink bath after the cake smashing and she was streaking around in her birthday suit afterwards.









Jacquie--I've missed you!! (and I need a favor!) or really from any homeopathy minded mamas. Our chiro mentioned trying colloidial (sp?) silver for C's swollen glands as it's been 6+ weeks now and wasn't sure if you had any info on dosage for toddlers.

I'm otherwise so







: so I'll have to work the multiquote thing at a later date...


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Whoa Renae. I'm sorry you are so frustrated.







Sounds like it's time to end those playdates. As an outsider, it seems to me that you are both judging the other pretty harshly for doing things differently. (No, I'm no agreeing with everything she does, but she's an okay enough mom that you've been hanging around her this long, I assume she's not a monster.) Your son is not a wuss, and her daughter is not evil. They are both just 2. Often, no matter the approach, it seems that nothing "works" with 2 year olds. There are no instant results. They learn with repetition. They learn _over time_.

I'm having my own bad day here. Sick, tired, annoyed with a friend who tries to over-manage everyone, including me, but will not fess up to it when I call her out on it.







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

loved W's birth story beth









hugs, renae. i agree -- the kids are just 2. their social interactions aren't overly sophisticated. and neither of your parenting methods are wrong and neither of them are going to work instantaneously. i think consistency is the most important discipline thing..whatever method it is that you choose. what *really* bugs me though is that that mom feels the need to tell you that she thinks _your_ method doesn't work. that just seems rude and bossy/overbearing to me. i somehow doubt you've told her you don't think constant time-outs are working eh? you're probably much too POLITE to do that. i say send her an email and cut it off now while you have a 'reason.' i don't think she's good for your self-esteem and i think you have very different parenting methods. you base yours on what feels right for YOU and she doesnt seem to respect that. offering suggestions when someone asks is one thing. but out and out telling someone they're doing something wrong is not ok. 'it is not ok' as isaac says. (famous line from school)

our weekend was....crafty. i spent hours and hours in the basement sewing. which was kinda fun for me but i think dh felt ignored. and the housecleaning definitely got ignored. i just cleaned the house from 10am til 1:30 today







: put away every speck of clean laundry in the house...go me! did dishes. recycling roundup. clutter clutter clutter. i took isaac to school first so i feel like my priviledged time of having monday school hours to clean unencumbered is precious (and soon to come to an end). when i sort laundry out on the bed his favorite trick is to push all the piles down on the floor and throw clothes. arrrrggggh. drives me batty. he was pretty self-entertaining in the basement while i sewed though. that was nice.

so we were out of food and out of dipes all weekend (and i need to go shopping today). so we lived on pizza and eating out and i used cloth all weekend. i have been too lazy for a long time--plus have the problem that the only pants i can fit over cloth dipes now are his sweats. none of his jeans have room and they're size 4. size 5 just seems crazy and i don't own any yet. SO i told him no pooping in cloth diapers







he didn't actually poop at all this weekend but did tell me a couple of times that he had to go potty (and that he needed to poop on potty not in 'this' diaper). so i'm on a push now to CD at home again to get this PL thing moving. he leaked pee out last night though and i don't have a waterproof mattress pad for his new bed yet.

they're having a pajama party at school on v-day. isaac wants to wear his PJs to school ALLLLLLLL the time. and i can't wait to see his reaction when he gets to









ok gotta work.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Megan, thank you. You're totally right. Me calling her DD evil is definitely out of line. I just felt so defensive when she told me all this stuff...like I said, I totally get the "wow, when I do this, he freaks out! That's interesting!" toddler thing. It's just how she handles things is so different form the way I do, and she is pretty harsh with us AP (even slightly AP!) mamas. She just kept telling me to check out BabyCenter for good ideas (um, no thanks!) and well...I really have tried. I think I am going to go out for a drink with her this week sometime and I will tell her maybe we should suspend playdates for a while.

(going out to the grocery store with my super-sweet toddler really helped put things in perspective! He is just not like that with many other kids, it's just their chemistry, and it's been that way for a while)

I am really really sad that it's come to this.







Rowan doesn't have many friends as it is, and I think that is part of why I got so defensive when she said he needs to get out more. Her DD has SO many friends and SO many playdates, and I have always felt doubtful about whether I'm "socializing" Rowan enough. *sigh*

I feel like crap.







: And tonight DH is only going to be home for dinner and then he has to go to a meeting at our church, so I am on my own for bedtime.

Thanks for the thoughts, everyone. I'll figure it out...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

renae: grr on her. i think you know my thoughts from your previous dumb encounters with "no raisins for you!" friend.
















megan







to you, too.

fiddle's birth story is inspiring me to write down Stefan's, so you may all get a bonus birth story in a week or so in addition to the two recent ones.

update from us:
borrowed one of our midwife's baby weighing scales for some time so we can track stefan's weight a bit. also tried to nurse him with the Lact-AId last night before bed, but he would have nothing to do with the tube in his mouth. he slep pretty poorly during the night last night, and nursed pretty poorly, too. this morning, he nursed pretty poorly, too. i really don't know what's going on. could be the teeth, as he has his hand(s) in his mouth ALL. THE. TIME. could also be he's trying desperately to crawl. dunno. continuing to keep an eye on it.

heath: don't know much about colloidal silver. it's not a homeopathic, though, but more of a supplement/detox kind of thing. i will do a quick check of some sites that might have some more info.

~claudia


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hey! i got ddddc'ed!










~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everybuggy! TC, nifty ddddc!

Renae, time to finish playdates that make no one feel good. Analyze and take in what is yours, because there is always something that is yours--even when the other person is just evil and WRONG!!!!









Okay gals. I just spent the weekend at Tierra Adentro (name of retreat center house). Anyone on the fence, you simply cannot let this go. I had SUCH a good time! And the house is just simply pure artistry. The website will be up shortly, and I'll post a link to it. I wrote all the text, so you must read every word.

The POOL. Oh, mamas. I am sunburnt, but not too bad, and had a great time diving and swimming.

Fern, sooooo psyched to hear about your birth! I mean, W's birth!







So happy for youguys.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ooh, TC more







s. I'm sorry you're going through this concern. (And I have to tell you, every time I wonder how L's weight is doing, I think of you guys and send vibes.)

Renae, your stuff with Raisin Mom really reminds me of my interactions with Preschool Dad (dunno if you remember that). One of the things that bothers me (and reminds me) in this situation is that it seems like she has all the power. Some she has taken, some you have given. Even though it's hard to walk away, I definitely would. You can just tell her nicely that all 4 of you would benefit from a break. It's *true*, and it's not a mean thing to say. I would do it over the phone or via email, *not* over a drink (when one tends to say more than one might want to say...) (And I cut you slack on calling her DD evil... you were venting.) And re the sensitive boy thing... one of the things Preschool Dad used to bash me about was about T's sensitivity (and he would never rein in his kid when he got out of hand). But you know what? T is very sweet and empathetic--he's a kind little boy (kinder than PD's--meow, meow). But if you so much as look at him cross-eyed, you might upset him. That's the wiring--you don't get one without the other.

Meg, I need you to call a friend of mine who is over-managing on it. I am so







: at it.







s to you. I hope tomorrow is better.

Howdy Jacquie! No more barfing! (You either, EL!)

This weekend, I worked on decluttering. (And there are now 3 big bags and 1 box of baby clothes for Jacquie.) It was kind of horrifying, really, but also liberating. I called ARC to come and get some stuff (~10 boxes/bags). I listed a box of maternity clothes on craigslist. I took 2 carloads of stuff to the center for hard to recycle materials (it rocks). Sometimes, in my head, I hear one of my parents (esp. my dad, the world's worst packrat and also the world's most emotionally constipated man) tell me that I can't get rid of something. But I'm getting over it. I want to do a good sweep through the toys and take another load of plasticky battery stuff to the children's wing of the hospital and then ARC anything else we don't want. Ack, it can be hard to get rid of stuff their grandparents gave them, with the best of intentions. But I feel like we've given gentle suggestions in the past. We *don't* need another stuffed animal. We don't need loud battery-sucking things which don't *do* anything and which are impossible to play with in creative ways. I guess I vented, too.









And... we installed a new toilet. I'm working on a blog piece about *that*. Let's just say that we installed it a day too late.







:







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I've missed a lot, but it's been that kind of day, mondays are so hard because I don't get home from work until 7:00 and then...

wayward waterfall
pouring down through the ceiling
of flooded basement

when it rains it pours, sometimes quite literally. UGH.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

OK, I am here. I am behind and feel overwhelmed with things I have to say. We had to get a new computer and we ended up getting a Mac. Since I am a PC girl I am getting used to the controls here, and I feel frustrated most of the time.
I read the Ferns birth story though and it was beautiful. So powerful and inspiring.
The kids and I have all been sick and now I need to find this weeks gardening activity for the Kindergarten. We watched hours and hours of TV today and when we weren't doing that I was yelling at the kids who were whining and givig me a headache.
So, I will try to catch up soon (though I never did catch the deal with the tupperware, but oh well)
I am just half absent...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww, Jacqueline, so sorry you all were sick!







Glad to see you around though. I too am a PC girl but everyone keeps telling us to get a Mac...not like we can afford ANY new computer right now...but I think a Mac would cause no end of frustration to me, too.







:

I am feeling a bit more centered this morning about the whole drama yesterday. The honest truth is, Rowan does not act like this with ANY other kids he's around (and darn it, he DOES hang out with other kids his age! Just...not on a regular basis














...I really do think these two just happen to bring out the worst in each other...and they have for a while. *sigh*

And as for the Mama and myself, I am really sorry to say that we really don't have all that much in common, the more I think of it.







Our kids, the fact that we once went to LLL meetings together (she has long since quit), and some of our um...recreational activities are the same.









But our differences seem to outweigh the similarities...maybe that's just because I'm still upset about the way things are going, or maybe it's the truth. In any case, y'all are right: we need a break. As it is, I don't think we're going to be *able* to see each other for a couple of weeks due to other commitments, so we'll just see what happens after that. I need some centering.
Anyway, this really does hurt, but well, I guess it's life.














:

Here's where I wish fervently that all our May Mamas lived close by! *sigh* I wanna move to Portland. Or Mexico.








Speaking of, Elsanne, that retreat sounds *amazing*, and though DH and I haven't talked about it much lately, we're expecting quite a large tax return, so maybe after we've paid some crucial bills we will then take stock of what we have left and put it towards a trip later this year!







I REALLY REALLY want to go...

Well, Rowan is running amuck (amok?) in the living room with Sesame Street playing in the background, so I am gonna go fold laundry and finish my coffee in there.

Much







to you all.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae---omgosh...I love you!! I had written off the Mexico trip, but had totally forgotten about the tax return as trip fundage angle. Dh even told me I could take a trip with my fun money. Hmmmm.... If Elsanne can travel solo with two girlies, I might be able to try....

pt/ot for girlies today. wee little bit of snow coming our way and I'm hoping it sticks long enough for C to play in it a bit. She's getting so tired of our fickle PA snows.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Our tax return will be used to pay L's for Music Together classes. If there's anything left after that, we will stash some for our driving/ camping trip on the coast this September, and use the rest to help pay W's health insurance for a month or so. Fun times.

Why is it that I've been up since the 5 am nursing (he didn't fall back asleep for 2 hours), and yet _I_ am the one taking care of the toddler while dh sleeps in with the newborn? Well, the answer is that dh seemed at the end of his rope last night and I decided to give him a break. Still, a little part of me is irritated. He could have at least asked me. W will wake up soon and then I'll ask for my turn with a nap.

Jacq- I think it's so cool that you do the gardening thing with the preschool. What do you do in the winter when it's rainy/snowy out?

Renae- hope the Mexico trip is in your future!

Miss Juice- I always love the way you throw words together in fun/ poetic ways.







Sorry about the basement.

KK- wow. Sounds like a major household overhaul. My packrat side and my super-organized side are always fighting.

Elsanne- ooooooooooh I am so jealous of your job.









Claudia- Would you like some extra milk just for back-up in case you need it? I have 12 oz stashed in the freezer so far that I don't need. Pm me if ya want it and we canl set up a way to meet.

Jstar- it also drives me crazy when L undoes cleaning I have just done. The laundry thing would definitely bug me.

OK, I'm gonna sit down with my little big guy before babe wakes up.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ack, Juice, you had the water through the ceiling, too? I'm posting to see my new avatar.







More later.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

mornin' ladies.

juice, what happened???????? isaac spilled a bunch of water and it dripped through the floorboards into our basement recently. but that doesn't soudn comparable to your waterfall!

i hope you get your nap ff

i've been on a purging mode too. but definitely not as impressive as yours KK! i have 4 garbage bags for goodwill in my trunk right now. one i'm going to try to sell first at a 2nd hand store. mine has been motivated by getting baby's room ready. it looks soooooooooooooooooo cute. makes me so excited







in any case...i find this part of pregnancy to be the most fun









here is how much of a packrat nut i am. i got out my crib bedding this weekend and kept thinking i need to order the curtain to match it. just waiting until i had the money. so i got into my baby boxes in the basement to dig some stuff out and lo and behold i already have TWO of the curtains. albeit they are a million inches long but i totally forgot that they were on clearance for some ridiculously cheap price in the longest length and i bought 2 of them for future use. great memory of mine







: so all i had to do was hem them. phew. so glad i stumbled on those before i bought another one. usually i pride myself on knowing exactly what i've packratted away







doh

claudia - i'm sorry you're having nursing stress. hopefully it is just the teeth and a short phase and he'll be back to normal soon. i don't have any milk to offer yet.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

First off, I must say that dh and I have always owned Macs and love 'em. They rock. We thought about going over to the other side once (briefly) but just couldn't bear to do it. Now, we'd never think of switching. It's one of the ways we fight the dominant paradigm









Oh, and we don't get tax refunds any more. Now that dh is a clergy member, we have to pay our own taxes each quarter and I would be ecstatic if we break even come end of the year (last year we had to pay extra on April 15). It's not the income tax, it's the self-employment tax. It sucks. So, that's our sad story









Fiddle, I'm amazed you're keeping up with everyone so well. You're inspiring!

Claudia-I need to give you a







. Hang in there. And share with us whenever you need to.

And, heather, re: colloidal silver--I don't know much about proper dosage. I have used cs once in my life (just one of the many things I tried to get rid of yeast on my breast last year) and my naturopaths gave me my dosage. I have read to go easy on cs as you don't want to give too much, but I don't know what that would be. Sorry I'm not more help! I have heard it's good for throat stuff, though.

Renae-sorry you had to go through all that drama the other day. Maybe it's better I don't know many people here yet







Sounds like you're now in a better place about it, though.

I know I've missed some stuff, but this will have to do for now!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm dying to know what our tax sitch will be this year. DYING. i haven't mailed everything into our accountant yet though but i am getting it ready. last year we got a giant return. i am hoping and praying for a return but wouldn't be surprised if we somehow owe 10K this year or something. we shouldn't but since it is all tied to the business now there is no way for me to gauge how it will come out. in any case i am praying we don't owe. any return is all bonus


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Alrighty gals, we're live online! Here it is!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Is it really already Wednesday? Or is it really ONLY Wednesday? This week has made my head spin. The water in the basement was a burst pipe - so thing BIG waterfall, saoked carpet, 2 inches of standing water that did eventually drain away. Now we wait for a water extraction crew to be able to get to us - with the backlog (we weren't the only ones with a burst pipe, surprise) and the snow, we don't know when that will be. It was very stressful yesterday but today I'm over it, what happens will happen.

Then last night my babysitter, who drives my girls to school two days a week and picks them up one so I can work, called to say she got a fulltime job and her last day with us is a week from tomorrow. Creek, paddle, some kind of fine cliche is appropriate but I'm too







: to figure it out.

I'm recovering, though. And today is a REAL snow day, so I'm home in my jammies with all three of my kids. My crazy DH insisted on going to work this morning, then called me to say all the federal offices are closed, and for some reason there's nobody downtown, so he might be coming home soon. Silly! There are 12 inches of snow on the ground!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
We had to get a new computer and we ended up getting a Mac. Since I am a PC girl I am getting used to the controls here, and I feel frustrated most of the time.

We've always had Macs and love them. The transition is tough, because no matter how great it is, it isn't what you're used to. It'll get better, I promise!

KK - love the avatar. And your senior title. If it was always like that and I'm just noticing, then







will your name turn pink too?

Jstar and KK I am jealous of your purging. Though our basement is getting a major overhaul right now - I suspect a LOT will be tossed.

elsanne, that place looks awesome. Every time I convince myself there's no way I could go (there really is no way I could go, no tax return to be had here) I keep a glimmer of hope...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Miss Juice is in the running for the "Morning Goddess" tiara now!








I was trying to figure out what we were going to do this morning, my friend M is NOT coming over today, because of the freezing rain and wintry yuckiness which is Rhode Island right now, so I don't get my morning off.







Totally understandable, but sucktastic nonetheless.
Rowan is in super-comfy clothes, I'm still in my jammies, and I am washing diapers. Whee. Clifford is on PBS and I am going to go help Rowan set up his train set in a second.

Today is going to be a slow, easy, lazy day 'round here.









I hope everyone enjoys the snow (or lack thereof)...I am actually kinda disappointed, this is not snow we play in. Yuck.









DH and I are going to order takeout from our favorite sushi place after Rowan is in bed though! Yay!
And tomorrow, it's ALL about the discount candy!
















Happy Hearts Day, mamas!

p.s. check the YG for your special Valentine!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I thought *our* water problem was fixed (and yeah, I did write about it yesterday I think in my blog), but then this morning, there was a bit of water dripping through to the kitchen when dh showered, through one of the holes I poked on Sunday. From the looks of things, this has probably happened before, and there was such a small amount of water that it never made its way through. (But now that there's a little hole, the flow is easier.) My best guess is that there is some tiny leak (not related to Sunday's problem) somewhere around the shower. Loose caulking? Who knows. Sigh. This will involve calling someone and some $$$$, I believe.

Juice, so sorry about your pipe. It sounds much worse than our problem. I *just* changed the sr. title... the change was subtle enough that I wasn't sure anyone would notice--good eyes! I sent an email to an admin asking why my name isn't pink... Ack, what happened to 2 wks notice re your babysitter???

Re purging... I'm going to go through the stuffed animals today. I *can't* *wait*. And Jess, I feel like a total doofus, because when I was going through the boys' closet yesterday, I found a quilt that my grandma made that was *perfect* for Z's bed, forgot that I tucked it away. He was *so* excited about his "new covers". So you're not the only one!

I need to go wipe everything down... I made peanut butter last night, and today, a friend whose dd has a life-threatening peanut allergy is coming over, spur of the moment.

Oh yeah, it snowed again, and *verrrrrry* cold. It's not really melting anymore. We've had snow on the ground for over 2 months now. I have *never* experienced this before in my life (and frankly, I don't much like it).


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

brrrrrrr i just watched the snow in the east on the news. 2 months straight of snow is







: and back east it looks like everyone should be having a jammie day!

woe on the water woes. that all sounds







:

isaac and i made valentine's last night for his little class exchange today. i felt like writing 'i'm sorry i bite you'







i need to go wake him up in a minute.

my dh's perspective on the mexico thing is that if it isn't on the beach he isn't interested. i actually think that bodes better for me to be able to go because it would be mucho cheaper without him plane ticket-wise!







but i still don't know for sure. the place looks fabulous.

happy valentine's day everybuggy!!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hello everymama!

So sorry to hear of the plumbing woes plaguing some of you.







:

Renae, I hope you can come to an amicable solution to your raisin friend. I definitely agree that playdates aren't a good idea right now.

Heather, when is E's birthday? I was waiting for a reminder on Yahoo, then thought maybe you hadn't updated us or something? I want to make a smilie parade for her, but don't know when. HOpefully I haven't missed it already!

KK, I'm digging your blog. I think L is absolutely the sweetest! And I agree, she does resemble you in your younger years. And T's science fair project!







For Kindergarten? Man, I'm in trouble next year!







:

24-30 inches of snow falling today! Snow day! Dh is going to have to dig out the grill so he can grill the steaks I bought for Valentine's day!







Going to stay inside, read some new books to the kids, make some cookies and hang out with my girls.

Happy Valentine's Day to All!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
isaac and i made valentine's last night for his little class exchange today. i felt like writing 'i'm sorry i bite you'







i need to go wake him up in a minute.









:

Oh my! I was laughing at this one! You're too funny!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
isaac and i made valentine's last night for his little class exchange today. i felt like writing 'i'm sorry i bite you'







i need to go wake him up in a minute.









That is so awesome.








Tierra Adentro looks AMAZING. Really. I'm bookmarking the site for DH to look at tonight!

Rowan is dressed (but only because his diaper leaked) and I changed my shirt (because there was peanut butter all over it from Rowan's breakfast) but we are in total comfy mode. I lit candles and the house feels warm and bright, despite the coooooold day!

Hope all with water woes work it out soon! Our basement used to leak a LOT so I understand in some way. I should go down there and check it out, come to think of it...

Okay, off to read books with my little Pooperton!







Have a great day!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri---E's bday is tomorrow---742pm precisely.







She is very intrigued by the computer so I'm sure she will marvel at any/all smilie art!

Renae--how much snowy snow do you guys have up there? We have about 2-3inches of ice crusted snow.

KK---I've been wanting to comment on your blog, but can't figure out how you login to wordpress...I'm gathering you have to already use wordpress to have an acct? I made some decluttering strides in the past couple weeks, but have lost interest of late







:

Well silly me went out in the snow to the chiro's office for our appt. this morning to find it closed. I was a little bit annoyed as the receptionist made a point of calling last night to see if I wanted to reschedule adn said that the chiro would be there regardless. Since we live .5 mi away and have AWD I said I'd be there. Find out later she had called at 9 while I was in the shower and of course I hadn't checked messages because no one ever calls me. Well...was fun driving around in the snow anyway...

Any Valentine's plans? We're so boring. I'm cooking one of DH's fave dinners and that's it.

Claudia--how are you and S doing??


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
isaac and i made valentine's last night for his little class exchange today. i felt like writing 'i'm sorry i bite you'







i need to go wake him up in a minute.

my dh's perspective on the mexico thing is that if it isn't on the beach he isn't interested. i actually think that bodes better for me to be able to go because it would be mucho cheaper without him plane ticket-wise!







but i still don't know for sure. the place looks fabulous.

happy valentine's day everybuggy!!!






























Hi jstar! the valentine thing made me







: Hope you can come to mexico!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

about snow and non-snow, just heard the weather report for the portland area and it's supposed to be 60+ degrees on both saturday AND sunday! yahooey! garden work, here we come!

happy valentine's day!

we are doing non-nfl admissions on the crazy long portland chat thread in finding your tribe, so here are some of mine:

I LOVE...

starbucks decaf soy lattes & their chocolate donuts
celebrity-babies.com
my television

...and I'm not going to feel guilty about it anymore!

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i was reading those on the portland thread and surprise surprise have many of the same ones







: starbucks decaf mochas for me. loooove donuts. and right now i'm eating newman's minty Os because 2 pieces of toast just didn't cut it for breakfast. i love mcdonalds breakfast sandwiches and almost any french fry or potato chip. and picking at isaac's scalp like monkey-mom. all the good ones







celebrity babies too


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, I was in another car accident this morning. I don't know what it is about me. I'm a driving dolt since i got pregnant. This time it was in a hospital parking lot, and when they found out I was pregnant they called the paramedics over to check on me. It was a big scene. Way too big a scene for a fender bender. But nobody was hurt, everything is fine, and I'm a little less freaked out as I was last car accident. The baby is surrounded by a lot of padding, you know? It's about the only time I've ever been happy to have a little belly fat.

Happy valentine's day!

NFL loves? ummmmm
starbucks anything
campbells soups. These sustain me through the first trimester. Worked last time too.
Television, although we don't watch it because comcast is total crap and they still haven't fixed our cable (it's going on two months, people!)
driving in my car by myself. is that not NFL? I love to drive. (although now I'm on rental car #2 while my original car is in the shop from the first accident.)
donuts
anything chocolate, really.

I realized this morning that we sent the lentil off with valentine's for his whole class, but we had forgotten to have him sign them. So his whole class will get cards from their secret admirer.

I'm tempted to write a valentine to sweets saying "I sorry I bite you" but it would be woefully inaccurate.

Hey- go me! 12 weeks today!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi mamas-

EL, sorry to hear about car accident #2. Hope this is the last. 12 weeks, wow! Hello, 2nd tri.

Snow sound yucky to me, too. Sorry to those of you dealing with wintry crap of whatever ilk. I am glad we are getting rain now, after that weird period of dryness, although my friend visiting from eastern WA is getting antsy. I am trying to convince her to move here, and the weather isn't helping.







:

I have been reading but not posting due to extreme busy-ness. My friend arrived on Sunday, and this is midterm week. Luckily today is last day of class for the week (altho have clinic on Friday) and I have a crafty girls' night tomorrow and a party on Friday. We're getting a babysitter for that one; yay!

Also can't remember if I shared that we are starting Operation W (to steal a line from jstar) by cutting down to once a day. It's going pretty darn well so far. We've told Lily that nursing will be done when she's three. So a couple more months of once a day. I am so much happier and she is seeming to take it mostly in stride. Maybe I'll share more on the YG about why, how, etc. if anyone's interested.

Claudia, I'm thinking of you a lot and hoping you're doing ok. Keep us informed and please let me know if I can do anything.

I am really enjoying school right now, especially being in the clinic, and learning so much. It's amazing how much I'm learning just from doing it now; all the classes up until now have taught me just a fraction of what I've gotten in the past 5 weeks. Love it. So nice to be with pregnant mamas.

OK, class starting...mucho love to the MMs.

Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

crappity crappity crap crap
worst morning
got our stuff together
packed diaper bag
put some frozen appetizers from trader joe's in the car to bake
got stefan dressed
printed some pictures out to put on valentine's cards for daddy
finally convinced marek that he could get dressed too
he goes to pee
put diaper on him
he's so frickin' ticklish i can't snap the diaper without lifting him up in the air by one leg
pull his pants on
undershirt then shirt
he likes to put on his sweater and his shoes and hat by himself, so i send him off to do it
try and print one more pic that is on a cd from our neighbor's camera
put stefan in the carseat
get marek in the carseat
grab pictures and diaper bag and snacks
we leave for the 15 minute drive there
stefan falls asleep 2 minutes into the drive
we get there
i have to park around the corner from my friend's house because there are other cars in front of her house already
(it's an mdc get together for valentine's and for one little girl's 4th birthday)
so i get marek out
stuff my purse in the diaper bag
throw my sling on
collect sleeping stefan who of course won't go back to sleep now
we walk over to my friend's house
marek won't go inside
not unusual
but he wants to stand outside
there is no window near the door and it's a half flight of stairs down from the rest of the house and the nearest window
so i won't let him stand there
finally convince him to come inside
he stays right by the door
won't come up the stairs and inside the baby gate with me
stefan is hungry
so i go up the stairs to eat
marek is whiny
mama mama mama i want you to come here
stefan is having ma milks so when he's done i can come there
he climbs the stairs and starts telling the babies off that are holding on to the baby gate staring with great interest at him
no, you can't do that. take your hands off. no no no.
this goes on for about 10 minutes
when stefan is done eating (i don't think he had enough, but i can't convince him to nurse more because there is too much to see)
i pass him off to a friend
to go talk with marek
i'm just frustrated with him
he doesn't want to come upstairs
he wants me to stay by the door with him
stefan is fussy but okay
i finally tell marek that he can come upstairs or we can go home
he says no
wtf?
no is not an appropriate answer
my friend lisa asks me if i'm okay
i tell her that i think we are just going to go home
so i pack up our stuff
put my jacket on, my sling on
put stefan's sweater and hat on
i leave the snacks with them to bake
and i start down the stairs
marek starts throwing a huge crying fit
but he still doesn't want to go upstairs
so i tell him i am going outside to the car because we are going home
now he wants to stay
i make it to their driveway and he is by the front door with it wide open
i ask him to close the door and come to the car
i keep walking to the car to put the diaper bag in and then i plan on coming back to collect him
as i'm walking back from leaving the diaper bag
i notice he has closed the door and made it down the outside steps
and is now running towards me
still yelling that he wants to go inside
i turn around and go back to the car
i buckle stefan in his seat
while marek is hanging off my legs
i remove him once so i can finish tightening the straps on the carseat
then i pick him up and go around the car to put him in
he refuses to sit down
bangs his head on the ceiling of the car while jumping up and down in the seat insisting he wants to go inside
climbs down from the seat
keeps tugging at his shoes
try to put him in the seat again
again tugging at the shoes
i take them off
he climbs down again
now standing in the wet and rainy street in socks
still yelling he wants to go inside
i try and put him in the seat again
pull of his wet socks
he climbs down again
now standing in the wet and rainy street with bare feet
i tell him that i am leaving to go home
i open the front door and sit down and start to close the door
he stops it and says okay
are you ready to sit in your seat? i ask him
he says okay
so i put him in the seat and buckle him and we drive off
i drive around for over an hour until he falls asleep
i'm starving
i get some drive thru and come home
they are both still sleeping in the car in the garage
sorry this is so long
i just feel really crappy
oh, and mercury is in retrograde again
until march 12th
crappity crappity crap


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

TC, major







s. You need a mercury shield!! I wish 2 yr olds would appreciate it when we're trying to do nice things for them (like taking the enormous effort to go somewhere fun--"This playgroup is for YOUR benefit, dammit!!!").

Ooh, EL, no more accidents! But 12 weeks!







:

My non-NFLness... chocolate (dh brings me a little piece everyday after work... it's my fix). Comet in the toilets and the kitchen sink. Semi-annual Taco Bell bean burritos (sans day-glo "cheese"). I know there's more, but I'm blocking it out.

I'm totally laughing about the valentine stories. T just would not work on his at all, and finally I told him that if he wanted to *receive* valentines, he had to *give* valentines, too. So it was total valentine sweat shop yesterday afternoon.







:

Re the blog... I really don't know how wordpress works.







: I can ask my dh. He's the web geek. (He told me, "Well, I might as well just shut down my site now. I'll never be able to keep up with you."







) I like to write. I can type fast. (Faster than I think!!!







) And re the science fair project... remember when I said K was kicking my @$$? That's what I meant.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

(((Claudia)))























Also forgot my:
Non-NFL admissions:

coffee, at least 12 oz, every day
chocolate/sugar/sweets
all sorts of delicious greasy foods (burgerville!)
occasional drinky-poos
???too much computer time???


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh Claudia...







I've sooooooo been there.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC -







I have had that day. The day that just won't give up. The day you think you might not make it through... but you do. And Mercury - what is UP with that planet?? March 12, you say? I am not gonna make it. I think I'll have to write a mercury retrograde haiku.

True story - my mom once bought a used car, a Mercury Sable, from a Mercury dealer, while Mercury was retrograde. Glutton for punishment, my mom.

More hugs, Claudia. I promise it gets better. It gets less persistently demanding. Really and truly. My strategy, when faced with a sockless toddler in the rain, is to sit down and try to laugh. And remember, in the words of my DH, "This is not a deliberate assault on my sanity."


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

You know you love my new icon!








Claudia, oh honey!





















! I hope the evening is better!

Real quick, some of my non-NFL loves...um, I have a LOT, you see.







:
COFFEE (like 2 cups a day. Every day.)








Meat
Makeup
Scented candles

Okay, off to finish setting the table for our "romantic" sushi dinner! (yay takeout!)
I even bought microwaveable dipping chocolate and strawberries!








Oh yeah:
Chocolate!

So many non-NFL things about me (man, everytime I se "NFL", I think football.







Sorry. I'm not even a football watcher!)
So um...yeah. My cloth diapering, extended breastfeeding, reduce/reuse/recycle habits ad the like...they give me good karma, yes?









Mercury. Grr. No wonder I've been all discombobulated.

Okay, night night for real now!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

TC-I've soooooooooooooo been there, and I soooooooooo sympathize with you. I hope once you got a little quiet time from the boys you could cool down a bit.









MF-I lurve your avatar!









Glad to see you again, Sarahbee! Hope life slows down and you can enjoy your friend's visit!

Heather, I'm planning a good ol'smilie parade for Queen E tomorrow! If I'm good I'll post it at 742pm sharp.









so sorry 'bout the second accident EL. BUt sooo glad you're in your second tri!

Fiddle, thinking of you and the new addition. Lisa, are you still with us? I think of you all often, too, the FFF (fourfemalefamily).

My confessions...

Love me some TV. Especially Grey's Anatomy and Dancing With The Stars
Chocolate. Lots of it.
I frequent McD's about once a week. Somebody, hand me a bag, but make sure it's not greasy!








I like the shampoo from Victoria's Secret. It smells divine. Oh, yeah, and I like their body spray named Divine too!
I buy too much non-essential stuff.

I love to recycle, though. I get such a thrill seeing how full I can make my recycle container by the end of the week.







How it's the little things that make me happy these days.

Our Valentine's day was uneventful. I made a nice dinner for the fam, eaten by candlelight, and our house didn't even burn down! I had to laugh, though, dh shoveled off the deck and then the darn grill wouldn't start. So I had to broil my very yummy Filet Mignon. I also made baked potatoes and asparagus dressed in a balsamic vinegar and butter sauce. Now I have stinky pee.







Then for dessert we had molten chocolate lava cakes. So now I'm stuffed and ready to explode!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I think my confession is worse than chocolate or coffee. (Oh







)

My kids LOVE the Simpsons. My maybaby asks to watch them every day







: (it's a weekend indulgence, but still... the Simpsons!) When my 5yo was 3, she called them "the yellow commercials"

I just know the NFL police are coming for my membership card.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

the yellow commercials









nfl confession #847 - i occassionally make pie crust... with crisco shortening. all together now...... EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Meg--crisco made me laugh. That is yucky. But damn fine pie crusts.

Jus--yellow commercials. ha!

sherri--chatty girl you--stinky pee! funny.

Is it valentine's day? Oh yeah, I forgot. Viet called me from San Luis Potosi (about 3 hrs away) where he is taking a contact dance workshop and said, Feliz Dia. And that he had bought Sol some balloons.







Actually, I'm not really upset, because--ask me what I did for him--like, nothing. Hey, we get bizzy pretty darn often and so that's valentine's day for me.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Dude, how is my organic, free trade, whole bean, no paper filter, Silk-creamer enhanced (vegan nun approved) coffee *not* NFL? It didn't even occur to me to suggest that it wasn't!









Still no pink name (it's all about me, no?).

What's wrong with the Simpsons? That used to be the *only* TV we would watch the entire week (but we rarely watch it anymore). The kids don't watch it, though...

I have a feeling that there's some major non-NFL thing that I'm just totally blocking out. I'll confess it when I remember.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Dude, how is my organic, free trade, whole bean, no paper filter, Silk-creamer enhanced (vegan nun approved) coffee *not* NFL? It didn't even occur to me to suggest that it wasn't!











Hmmm I think the starbucks chat started it.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I guess my point is that I don't have a problem with coffee, in moderation.







: We have it a couple of times a week. On the off days, we have tea. I need a little caffeine every day, and I don't feel terribly guilty about it.

Okay, I remembered what I was blocking out: I will admit a weakness for non-NFL toiletries, though I've been working away from that. One really great thing I've found is shea butter.... We've used vaseline on T for years because his skin is so sensitive and he just can't tolerate so many things, even "natural" lotions. I think any kind of preservative, even a natural one, and any kind of fragrancy stuff (even essential oils) and botanical stuff is too much for him. I made a post-bath butter for the kids (body butter is great... no water ergo no need for preservatives) which is mostly shea butter and some almond oil, cocoa butter, and beeswax. And it's working great. And y'all know that I'm no-pooing now. One thing I've had trouble finding in the past is a good natural sunscreen (any recs?). I use fragrance-free Olay on my face (







:, but honestly, it's the only thing that doesn't make me break out), and we use Vanicream (it's EXTREMELY hypoallergenic) on the kids and on our bods. Like I said, hard to find "natural" without the botanicals and EOs at least. We're the sensitive skin family, all 5 of us.

One last admission, and maybe a desire for discussion on it... I've had all 3 of my babies in the hospital (I know you MMs know that!). I know that the stats on homebirthing are great, I know that if you're low risk, it's a very good choice. But I've never been able to wrap my head around it... I've known that I would feel "safer" (even though I probably wasn't actually safer in reality) in the hospital. I think it made sense with T's birth and with Z's birth (emergency C, and loooong labor VBAC with a few kinks thrown in), but I realized after L's birth that it wasn't really necessary. We're still up in the air about a potential last kid, and I've wondered if I would try a homebirth, even though I love my OB at this point.

Ooh, this is way longer than I wanted (I'm nak, and T is off to school and dh is taking Z to visit preschool this a.m.).


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i don't count coffee on the non-NFL (football to me too!) list but i think it is the 'starbucks' aspect corporate coffee invasion of the universe that is the issue there. (ie. the reason i feel guilty that i actually buy their mochas once in a while). i have starbucks a block down from my office. i also have crema - a local bakery coffee shop where i frequently stop to get a pastry for breakfast. i don't even like starbucks pastries. sometimes a starbucks drinky-poo (mocha poopachino we call them at work) hits the spot tho

i'm going to eat cheesecake for breakfast














i was too stuffed after dinner last night. your dinner sounded yum sherri! so does sushi! we had ribs, baked potatoes, baked beans, & broccoli. isaac could live on baked beans.

i don't even want to tell you what show isaac loves that is along the line of the simpsons but WAY WORSE. i've hidden our dvds now.

supposed to get an inch of rain here today







: but i'm living only for saturday's vunderbarrrrrr weather.

i probably have a ton of other non NFL things i'm blocking out. non-natural laundry detergents. tampax tampons. i buy isaac eggos because he doesn't like the natural flax ones. he says 'i don't like heafy waffles'







hospital birthing. i drive an suv. i've used more sposies than i'd care to imagine (but planning to go 95% cloth with this next babe). yep- love all kinds of hair products and lotions that smell good. (fave lotion - skin trip -- it's from boulder!)

dh and i agreed not to do anything for v-day. and then i bought us modestmouse tickets and a pair of shoes he had tried on and put the ticket receipt in the shoes with a rose. he didn't do anything for me which was fine because the tickets were really for both of us. the last time i saw MM was when i was 8 months pg with isaac. can't waaaaaaaaait. although pregnant concerts suck. the standing part is hard. i'm supposed to go to a show on monday too. i haven't been out in eons. i'm a pregnant hibernator.

i'm thinking about lisa and the FFF







too. i'm taking her absence as a good sign that A is letting her help out lots and lots. can't wait to hear the update.

claudia your day yesterday sounded







:







: i hope today is better.

mcsB- good luck on midterms! hopefully your friend stays through saturday so she isn't driven away by the rain







:

i would like to skip work and work on baby quilts all day. wouldn't that be peachy? i wish. work has too many deadlines right now.

baby has the hiccups







i get more and more scared about labor as it gets closer. gah.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Megan---I'll show you my can of crisco if you'll show me yours. I loooove a crisco pie crust!

Claudia---what a day---egads! Once C is on a tear like that, I find it hard to turn it around and just get through it until she finds a way to gather herself. She also picks up on my rushing to get out the door energy and just loses it to spite me or something.









Hmm....other than the crisco...we have a BK thing about once a month and someone does a happy dance and sings the "Daddy's bringing home cheeseburgers" song...

Well fun morning so far...we gave E half of her bday presents and baked her cake. It's a family tradition to do a pudding cake in a bundt pan for the 1st birthday and I even have the candle that *I* used on my 1st birthday that my mom saved.

Off to the peds for well check and swollen gland recheck for C...have to go wake up the birthday girl---she's so not going to like that!

E's latest words are quiche and Elmo







:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I dying of sweetness over here with the use of YOUR 1st birthday cvandle, HF. Oh, and I don't think I ever commented on HOW ADORABLE that video clip you showed us is. Beyond cute.

And OHHHHHHHH the FLAKE on the crisco crust.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

non NFL confessions...
I have so many i don't know where to start but here is the top of my list today
Tylenol, Nyquil (for me), advil
What is not natural about coffee? I love me some coffee...
campbells soup with Dora noodles.
CANDY!
Diet Coke...

So where is the context sensitive meny on a mac? The one I am used to getting if I right click?







:

My kids are still sick and whining







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Claudia---what a day---egads! Once C is on a tear like that, I find it hard to turn it around and just get through it until she finds a way to gather herself. She also picks up on my rushing to get out the door energy and just loses it to spite me or something.









I KNOW Allison melts down more if I'm rushing. If only we could always live on Toddler Time. But alas, sometimes we Just Have To Go NOW.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
So where is the context sensitive meny on a mac? The one I am used to getting if I right click?







:

I think you hold the ctrl button while clicking. If that doesn't work, try option and then that little apple one.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I think my problem with coffee is that I don't really neeeeeed it but I liiiiiiike it. So it seems like a bad habit or something. I don't know. Maybe it's just a complex because DH doesn't like it very much and endlessly teases me that I'm an addict. And it's just recently that I got my own machine, so the $1-$3 a day that was my habit was v. v. bad.

Oooh, and my most recent non-NFL thing is those disposable bathroom-cleaner wipe things, to clean the toilet seat. OMG, they have made my life so much easier. I wish there were a less-bleachy kind, but I just love the ease. Throw-away. With Lily using the big potty now, there are too many little accidents that I'm constantly wiping up. We don't use many paper towels (1 roll every 3-4 months, maybe), use cloth napkins, handkerchiefs instead of tissue, etc., but I love me some disposable bathroom cleaner wipes. Aw yeah. Otherwise use natural cleaners - Bon Ami, orange cleaner, etc. Also can't get into the family cloth wipes instead of tp. Nope, not gonna do it.

I use mostly "natural" body care products. Does Trader Joes shampoo count? I do occasionally use anti-perspirant for those situations where it's imperative that I don't soak through my shirt. Like high-anxiety days. I'm a sweater.

Happy Birthday, E! Can't wait for pics...

Also thinking about the FFF. Time for an update, please!









I worked out yesterday and today - feel so much better. I wish I had time to do it every day. But I feel like I hardly see Lily as it is, so, rather spend time with her on weekends. We do take walks a lot but with the cold and rain lately it's been a bit difficult.

jstar, MM sounds fun. Enjoy it while you can!









OK, must return to the schoolwork. Sigh.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

family cloth wipes?? something i didn't even know existed. but i definitely couldn't go there









yep - i know i won't be on a worry-free night out on the town after baby comes for at *least* a year and probably more like a year and a half. tonight i asked doug to pick isaac up from daycare so i could go to the fabric store for some blissful quiet wandering time. he's like 'the whole basement is full of fabric. i have seen a lot go in and nothing come out.' not true! well, i mean the basement is not *full* of fabric







it is true i haven't finished much of anything (yet!)

i got on a big gym kick a few weeks ago. i went 3 times in a week and was feeling like RAH! i can do this! i can be healthy pregnant lady! and now i haven't been back. and i never go on weekends because that is isaac time. but work got too crazy with that report and all these other deadlines i have. so gym time is the first thing to go. but i really felt good that i went and i need to try again. the bag is in the car!!! but i'd rather go to the fabric store


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

today is a much better day, thank the g*ddesses...

we even went to a playdate and marek did just fine going in their house and played well with kids he hasn't seen in a few weeks.

jstar, will you be around on sunday afternoon if i drop off those nice pregnancy clothes i was telling you about? i can also just leave them on your porch or around by the back door. let me know.

on the milk supply front, i'm still dealing with it. didn't pump yesterday morning or this morning because when i was going to pump, stefan wanted to nurse instead. he appears to be just holding steady at his weight, so i think i'm going to try the lact-aid again tonight and make sure i heat the milk up to almost body temp. wish i knew just what the problem was instead of blindly trying to address it with my best guess attempts. since we've already been through this all with marek, i'm not feeling like i need to consult with an LC right now, but i may change my mind soon if he doesn't start gaining weight. *sigh*

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oooooooh i would love pregnancy clothes. sorry i haven't gotten in touch about them. sunday afternoon is a good bet because we usually are home for nap ~2ish. we have no big plans for the weekend but my SIL decided yesterday that she would fly up to visit. pretty sure we'll be around for nap time though. and if we aren't home front or back porch works.

i'm glad you're having a better day today! and that is good that stefan isn't losing weight. maybe he'll just hold steady for a bit and then start gaining again. fingers crossed. flowy flowy milk visuals.

just realized i missed a big reporting deadline regulatory thingy. and the lawyer didn't catch it and neither did the air agency (who even wrote it into the permit incorrectly). so it is tricky. but i hate HATE it when i have a 'mess-up'







found another mess-up today too which wasn't obvious and i would have only known if i had pointedly asked a certain question which i didn't ask. but still a bummer for the client. not feeling so 'on it' today!!! arrrghgghhghghghghghghg.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey mamas. I had no internet this morning (I am assuming all the FROZEN WATER around here messed with our DSL














So the morning goddess was out of commission! I felt so alone this morning!















We actually left earlier than usual to meet with one of our LLL leaders, and Rowan had an AWESOME time with her 5 1/2 yo DS. They played happily together the ENTIRE time I was there!
So morning was good. Rowan napped from 1-nearly 4 (!!!) this afternoon, so now DH is having a heck of a time up there, trying to get him to sleep!








I napped as well, which was good because when I woke up, the internet was back, and I checked my email.








:

MIL gave DH grief about money, so now I am totally stressed out about it. So, we've gotta sit down and find more ways/re-commit ourselves to saving/making more money. *sigh*
I HATE money.

So the rest of the afternoon/evening has been me stressing about this. Ugh. But I got to go to the gym (my membership expires in March, and I won't be renewing it--that money thing) and then I drove around a bit, listening to music and thinking about money. More ugh.

Anyway, not much else on my mind right now. I hope you all had a great day. I am gonna go reheat the mac & cheese for dinner.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

:







:







:







:







:































































































































































































































































































*Happy First Birthday Sweet Elise!*


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Sorry Renae 'bout your worries.

TC thinking of you and S's weight worries. I hope you've got your system down. I think of you alot. I'm hoping S just levelled off in weight briefly and nothing more.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Those smilies up there made me








I wanted to come back real quick to say that I was thinking of you today too, TC,







and hoping you had a better day! Your bad day sounded like my Monday. More







s!

I also wanted to confess more non-NFL things! Because it's fun, darn it!








Oh, Sarah, I think the Target brand Method sells a more natural-ish brand of those fabulous disposable bathroom wipes you were talking about. They're like, eucalyptus and mint. I







them.
We use paper towels.







: A LOT.
I can't hang with the whole cloth wipes for everyone thing. I couldn't even START mentioning it to DH without him gagging.














Ah well.
I've used lots of sposies, but I'm trying not to anymore.
I can't deal without my Secret antiperspirant! I try the Kiss my Face Patchouli deoderant, but it's my weekend deoderant. When I wanna smell like a hippie.






















I use disposable Kotex pads and Tampax tampons. I know, I know.
There. now I can go and eat some chocolate.









And stress about $$$. Maybe I can do "phone entertainment"!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, beautiful smilies to celebrate Miss Elise's first birthday! Yaaay!
Heather, I can't believe she's one already.

Renae, I am so hurtin for ya on the money thing. It is and will always be a stressor for you, I think, because of your programming. Y'know, the programming your childhood gave you. So: Have I got the answer for you! It just came to me as I type this that you should, poco a poco, go to nursing school. Yes! Right now, sign up for all the pre-reqs at your local community college. This will so be worth it in the long run.

There. There's my unrequested .02 on your sitch. I know, I am freely opining but just discard my nonsense if I'm waaaaay off base.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

*perks up* nursing school??? I love nursing school. (obviously).

somehow I'm all out of touch with our gang. Happy birthday elise... fingers crossed for weight gain, TC, grrr for work mess-ups, jstar.

feeling slightly better this evening, but unsure if that's because I barely touched my dinner or because I'm getting over this stupid hormone poisoning.

and, dang. if tampons aren't good enough for nfl, then count me out.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I have thought many'a'time about nursing school. The one thing that holds me back is vomit. I think you all know where I stand with that, and could not under any circumstance, witness vomit from a complete stranger. That would require maaaany vitamins.







I tip my hat to any and all nurses that can stomach that!







:

I've thought of switching to the Diva, too. But somehow, dumping out that little cup of blood kinda skeeves me out. Knowing me, I'd dump it out all over myself. OK, now I sound liek a total chicken after this post. Don't hate me! And I confess, I'm craving Dunkin Donuts White Hot chocolate like its nobody's business. And I'm really thinking about going out for some tomorrow morning.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

How 'bout dumpin' that little cup of blood on your house plants. Now, there are some mega crunch points!

I haven't bled enough in the last, over three YEARS, to even buy a diva cup. But when I do, boy...I'm gittin' me one. And houseplants: watch out!

Sherri, somehow I believe you are one of those eternally thin women who can eat dunkin donuts without it immediately morphing into greater thigh flesh. Or being velcroed, like in jstar's case. Am I right?
I need only THINK about dunkin donuts and OH CRIKEY! There goes another pant size! Jeesh.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
How 'bout dumpin' that little cup of blood on your house plants. Now, there are some mega crunch points!

I haven't bled enough in the last, over three YEARS, to even buy a diva cup. But when I do, boy...I'm gittin' me one. And houseplants: watch out!

Sherri, somehow I believe you are one of those eternally thin women who can eat dunkin donuts without it immediately morphing into greater thigh flesh. Or being velcroed, like in jstar's case. Am I right?
I need only THINK about dunkin donuts and OH CRIKEY! There goes another pant size! Jeesh.

OK, I misread HOUSEPLANTS as HOUSEPANTS and thought "Now that's what I mean, I would get myself all bloody!" only to reread it correctly









I have some cottage cheese on my thighs, so don't go gettin' yer panties in a bunch about me eating some DD.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Ok, I will try to really check in with my mama's here.
TC- Ugh on the weight worries.
E- 1 year already? Happy Birthday. I will leave the smilies alone althogether since what can be said with smilies has already been said. J was very impressed with the smilie art BTW.
Ctrl-click works. Whoohooo
Renae - I am sorry about the money worries
EL-I am glad to hear you are OK after your accident. And I hope the sickies are kind of over
Jacquie-how are you feeling these days
I think of Lisa and Fern with their new babes too
I think Quessn of Cups was the first to get pregnant after thee may babes, but then she dissapeared. And maybe Defenestrator
Elsanne-got any career advice for me?








HEY! My colon and semicolon work again. Whoohooo
And what else is going on down there in mexico?
My house is a sty and the ants are attacking. I think I wil take N to the Dr tomorrow. She is just getting worse and worse though not drastically so. I am worried that she has some sort of secondary infection. And I love me some abx when they are called for! how is that for non NFL HA! Oh, and there is no way we are using family wipes, but then N does not wipe at all! Family wipes-the thought makes me shudder.
We do use paper towels but not that many. I think a roll lasts several weeks. And I use disposable sanitary supplies and lately I have been using sposies. We need a new washer (and I get a new computer so there are my priorities for you)
Oh, cute TP story. In our neighborhood there are some kids that TP one of the houses and I explained to N why I did not like that (TP is made from trees and this is a waste blah blah blah). Several week later she remarked that there are not a lot of trees along the main street near our house and she figured they were used to make toilet paper.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sherri-- I am so right. You are thin, thin, thin! A tiny admission of some "cottage cheese" = inexorably thin person.

Jacqueline- I am laughing about that tp story! Raising a little environmentalist, yay! Career advice: you need time in the lab. This means, alone. This means a real lab or your basement/garage. You could and should invent something really friccin nifty.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Nothing I say will change your mind els regarding the cheese on my thighs an belly. I'm dreading the day my metabolism slows down and my bad eating habits catch up with me.

So yeah, look into your crystal ball and tell me what you see fo my future. I've been so in flux of my future of late. No rush on that though, I'm heading off to bed.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sherri: you will suffer an identity crisis of sorts. Luckily this will lead you to some amazing introspection via a fantastic retreat somewhere beautiful and you will redirect your life/energy entirely at that time. You will then participate in a very meaningful endeavour that fulfills that empty part that provoked the crisis in the first place.

Okay, no more of this! I'm starting to freak myself out!





















It just COMES to me!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

you mamas are really funny tonight.









and nuggets, when you wrote hey my colon and semicolon work again, i thought to myself, where in the body is a semicolon and then i reread it and realized that you were referring to your keyboard and not your intestinal tract.

off to view the previously recorded American Idol on the TiVo... (more non-nfl admissions)

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

:

You kids have me rollin' here. Cottage cheese, vomit, semicolons. Whew.

Happy Birthday, Elise! Yay for one whole year.

Nugget, you are right about Queen of Cups. But I don't think Stacia had another one, did she? Am I having a brain fart?

Sherri, nursing does involve vomit. Although I must say that the more nurse-y type work I do, the less I mind it. And having a kid helps. But if you are grossed out by your own kids' vomit, then maybe nursing isn't for you.









Renae, I hear you on the money thing. It sucks. Prioritizing is really hard for us right now. And it doesn't help to think of the student loans piling up every quarter...oof. Our decrepit house remains decrepit because we don't have the funds (or time) to fix it. Hopefully it doesn't collapse before we get around to finishing it. Oh, and ooooooh, Target cleaning wipes. Will have to go check those out, thanks. Whenever I get to Target, which is like 2x year.

I'm just wondering if menstrual blood on houseplants = stink. I would be willing to try it, but...I'm kinda sensitive about stink in my house. You let me know, wouldja dear.

And on that note, good night, and love to all-

Sarah


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow dude, I am so glad I can't sleep at 5:45am because reading all this has me







! You guys RULE.
I also got all confused about the colon:semicolon thing, and I didn't *get* it until I read TC's post. Whew. It's early!









I will write more in a bit (thoughts on nursing school...unfortunately, due to blood, vomit, needles...not for me. I







to those who can do it! and the re-reading of the Tightwad Gazette!)-I gotta shower and start the


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

So I am finally getting a little more time at 7:20! Rowan woke up at 6:15, baby, and there was NO WAY he was going back to sleep.







He's been doing this thing where he says (or cries or whines







) "Pat the back Mama! I want to sleep more!" and then lies there for 1/2 hour+, eyes open, totally NOT sleeping.







: But woe to us if we try to stop patting before he's ready to wake up!
Ugh. So anyway, today I managed to curb the infinite patting by saying "I'll be right back" and leaving the room for 10 minutes or so. It gave him some time to roll around and fuss, and wake up more fully, so when I came back he was ready to get his diaper changed and get up. Dude, sometimes I wish I could just make him haul a$$ when *I* want him to!







:







:







:
This parenting thing is rough, man.









I've been asking him if he wangts to sit on the potty when he first wakes up too, but he always says "no". Should I maybe say "okay, time to go sit on the potty!" or similarly give him no choice about it? Eh, I dunno. Can you tell I really don't care about potty learning all that much right now?








He has a bath tonight so he'll sit for a while before that. We'll see.

Anyway, of course DH and I were very much subdued last night, thinking (and worrying!) about money. We are going to do away with our land line completely (we both use our cell phones more often, and we have a good plan) and only keep it for DSL (some things are non-negotiable. Internet is one of those things.














. I have to make a *concerted* effort to COOK and not get take out and the like.







We're pretty bad with that.
Little purchases that add up, too.
There's a LOT we can do, and our tax money will pay a lot of bills.

Something Elsanne said last night stuck with me. The programming thing. Totally on-the-mark, absolutely! *sigh* There are SO many things I need to break free from, and one thing I remember growing up with was money issues. We had very little money when I was a child, and my parents were notoriously terrible at saving, and we had our electricity, phone, etc turned off at various times while I was growing up. Yet, somehow, my dad had beer and my mom had cigarettes.








This is a cycle I will NOT repeat. There are ways out of this, I just know it.

Anyway, my sweet Rowan wants me to sit with him and watch Sesame Street.







This is me, trying to stay in the moment.









I hope you all have a good day, and weekend!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, missed a lot last night!

Birthdays, money woes, vomit, housepants, semicolons! I, too wonder about houseplant stinkiness. That would be a dealbreaker for me.

So yesterday afternoon 3 nice guys came over and spent four hours demolishing my basement. Carpet, half the ceiling, and two walls of paneling gone. Now there are huge fans and dehumidifiers down there. It's very loud and very drafty. And my mom comes to town tomorrow!!

els, have a look in your crystal ball for me. I'm feeling so







: this week!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Forget it, Juice. You're a chiropractor. End of story. You heal people.
Drafty basement wind
Digging at the Foundation
Good feng shui air flow

Oooh I just haiku'd it!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

nak I unscramble people, and then they heal themselves








Your crystal ball is occuption-only? I was hoping for some great revelation, like "when your mom comes tomorrow she'll bring lots of cash". Or something.

nice haiku!

and these fans are blowing fuses. so random ares of my house are currently without power.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, more non-NFL confessions, here (so much fun!). Yeah, I'll pop a tylenol pretty quickly if I have a headache. Though I often try caffeine first, because it works so well for me. I was really into the celebrity baby blog when I was pg with L, because so many freaks were pg at the same time as me (Katie Holmes, Angelina Jolie, Britney Spears). But that stopped once we all had our babes.

Ooh, I think Renae shold go to nursing school, too. You'd make an awesome nurse! (I couldn't do it... I get woozy when one of my kids gets a mere bump on his/her head...)

How did E get to be a whole year old??? Wow.

That TP story is too funny.

Yeah, I was thinking bodily colon, too.

Renae, check out the compacting threads over in the whatnot home mgmt forum. Also, have you read Your Money or Your Life? Very illuminating.

Els, I'm almost afraid to ask for a reading.

Watching Little Miss Sunshine. Is it just me, or did anyone else think it was not the best movie out there? I think maybe it's because the Greg Kinnear character is such an @$$hole (ug, he reminds me a little bit of my dad when I was growing up). And now, even though I'm not particularly enjoying it, I *do* want to watch the 2nd half tonight, because I hate not knowing how things end. (Even though I think I can pretty much predict this one.)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

the ending is the greatest part. and him being an a$$hole is definitely the point....in the 'they're a realistic family' front.

i thought the same about the colon









i stress about money but more like stress about when we are not going to have money in a very near 3 months after i lose my income. i wish i could keep my income and quit working







i'm in denial that we will magically make enough to cover everything and that all of a sudden i'll be able to only spend $80 at the grocery store to make a million meals or something. i think it will come to some very real 'get rid of the cable' measures very quickly.

very chatty and funny posts last night. oh career predictor... pray tell what will i be doing in 5 years???????????

i can't believe how fast this week has gone by. i love friday. not as much as i love saturday!

i went to the chiropractor on tuesday and was feeling so great. and then for some reason i was walking in the parking lot of daycare last night and just FELL DOWN. like one minute i'm walking and the next minute i am in a puddle. sooooooooooooooo embarrassing. and people are like 'oh are you ok' and kept asking me. and i was fine except for being soooooooo embarrassed and having no idea how i just managed to 'go down'. my ankle just rolled out. but now my hips and sacrum feel all out of wack from landing on my hip and i want to go back to the chiro!!!!!!!!!! i will chalk it up to some pregnancy unbalance and ligament loosening or something









if i poured the diva cup in a houseplant i think my dog would eat hte dirt. plain ol tampons for me thx. i think the naturacare ones are great....just too spendy. so bleachy tampax it is. not that i'm having to worry about that right now (yay!)

the dirty boy needs a shower with me this morning so i better go wake him. he's starting to be in the kindergarten room when i go pick him up at the end of the day instead of the baby room. i think he's pretty excited to move up and likes being with the older kids. last night he was playing with a very cool playmobil pirate castle when i got there and didn't want to leave. i wanted to play with it too







i think maybe more stimulation and older kids may be what he needs to avoid his chomping behavior. the boys that are supposed to move up a month before him cry every time they go in there and the teacher said isaac just runs off and starts playing. i'm stoked it should be a fairly easy transition.

cottage cheese thighs







when i am pregnant the cottage cheese migrates all the way down to my knees. greeeeat.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

kk--about LMSUNSHINE, 1hand type, hard for me to be ok w/ inapprropriate grandpa teachings. not best movie ever.bro said i would laugh my arse off. i did not.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I pee'd in the tupperware watching that movie. But mostly because I had a boyfriend who had a car like their van- we had to park it on a hill because you never knew when it would start. harrowing. Many a morning spent chasing after it after push-starting.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

hi all! (oht) babe asleep in arms.

so proud of myself this morning. dh helped us get ready, but i got both kids to the peds and back this am by myself. We survived two weight checks, an exam, three diaper changes, a hep B immunization, L's tube leaking all over his pants, snack time, and a pku heal stick. Whew!

L is 27 lbs, 7 oz, which means he is doing fine and we can procede with cutting back an ounce a week on the tube feedings starting next month (we're holding steady now to let L adjust to living w/ W.) hooray!

W is 8 lbs, 5 oz, just 13 days after being born at 7 pounds even. so he's doin great.









I don't need careere advice (love what i'm doing now and will love getting back to teaching some day), but if I had a crystal ball i'd peek in at the 4 month apt and make sure W's weight is ok. part of me still worries that just maybe i had supply issues with L (all evidence to the contrary- it's pretty clear looking back that L had reflux from the start).

i think i'll take a nap. only 3 more days and then dh goes back to work full time, so i should sleep while i can.

kiss kiss!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF--great appts!! So glad to hear that you guys are going to push ahead with the tube weaning little by little. And go W with the great weight gain. E and L have very similar eating interest (or lack of!) with regards to reflux so my uneducated guess is that played a role in your supply issues. When I switched from nursing E to pumping it was soooo hard to get my supply back up because she had cut back so much on nursing. Long winded way of saying







: thinking of you as always!

off to make mini spinach frittatas that I really hope turn out!

eta: forgot to mention my v-day present....norah jones tickets in Atlantic City...overnight stay and all!! My sis said she could watch the girls. yay! We never had a honeymoon so a night away will be sooo nice.

also...C's sure steps orthotics came today and she is walking with a normal gait for the first time ever...will have to post before/after pics or videos sometime. *kicking self for waiting so long to do this...well not like I knew about them earlier but you know how it goes*


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

So maybe LMS is less funny when one's family was dysfunctional?

Woo on tube weaning. Woo on good weight checks. What a good mama you are.







I feel weird feeling good that you're confirming that L's problem was reflux, but since I guess it means I'm glad W is not experiencing, I'm okay with it. Reflux in babies just seems *so* wrong.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ooh!!! I'm pink!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i don't think i found LMS that funny except the last scene. it is more melancholy than anything. i thought the inappropriate grandpa teachings were pretty humorous though. but only because she was so naive she didn't 'get it.' and the juxtaposition with the other girls shennanigans and outfits which are so blatantly 'that' just made me laugh.

yay on weight and tube weaning and orthotics!!

i don't want to work today. can you tell???????


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Can I just say...TGIF!

Whew.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I loved lms but i my fam was fairly functional. i loved the relationship betw the kids, and the role the uncle played as unexpected mentor to the son. what i found so great about the final scene was that the grown-ups were so shocked by the little girl's performance. All the other girls had been trained to be women/girls as sexual objects, and here was this girl portraying a woman as a powerful sexual being (plus she was clueless, which was hilarious and sweet, i thought). anyhow, that was my take.









my nap was lovely, btw.







:

toddler at park. make apple crisp with aging apples, or sit and snuggle with newborn? hmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

13 days? Wow, where has the time gone. Naomi is finaly better today and we went to the aquarium. It was really nice but a rather long drive







:














:














:





















:








julia asked for produce


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Here reading and couldn't not post, but still not really up for posting yet. Weird but true...We're doing great here but it's feeling very personal and intimate...I can't explain.

I am loving reading about you all though so don't think I have forgotten you!










MMF!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I can't explain.

You don't need to. We understand.














:

Glad to hear you all are home and doing well. Savor that cocoon of love and sweet smelling baby head.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't know if you guys remember me talking about this a couple of months ago... well, it finally ran in the paper...
look


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I can't explain.

Like mamameg said, you don't have to.







Enjoy your special, wonderful time! It makes me so







: to think of your beautiful family together!









Saturdays with no plans except being together RULE.








We all woke up at 7:30 (after Rowan being a poop from 5-6:15!














and I made a big breakfast (pancakes from scratch--I DID IT!!!







I have never been a successful pancake maker)
(okay, before I continue, I have to tell you that I typed "mancake" up there instead of "pancake", and I am still







!!)
Anyway, yummy breakfast, DH and Rowan made a car, a rocketship, and a time machine out of some empty boxes he'd been playing with. Awesome!
Now, we are going to the library, and who knows what else?

Have a great weekend, mamas.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
I don't know if you guys remember me talking about this a couple of months ago... well, it finally ran in the paper...
look

Hey cool, KK! You are always my inspiration for this. Do you spell your name that way (as in the article)?

Fern, you rock my socks. I cannot believe you did all that just a few short days after giving birth to W.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---yup, she does...I sold her my H for even more sleep...she's cool like that.









kk--cool article!! C gets limited tv, which goes against my better judgment but her behavioral issues are also







: ...but that's more for the yg than here. I hate going to the park and only overhearing the kids reenacting scenes from this movie or that...

C and I had a girls morning out today to get shoes to fit over her orthotics and lunch at ruby tuesdays...

lisa---awww...sounds perfect to me!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

KK- great article. The lentil gets no tv, and only the occasional viewing of a DVD. Even so, he is obsessed with Nemo and occasionally Cars. I honor and respect your ability to parent three kids without resorting to the cathode ray from time to time. That's incredible.

Lisa, take your time. feel our love.

fiddle- Yay on the weaning. I will be thinking heavy thoughts for W.

'eather- hooray for orthotics! Our friend got some for their way bowlegged kid and he magically stopped falling all over the place. amazing.

Ug- these days we're dealing with a child who will not get dressed in the morning or take a bath at night without a wicked temper tantrum. It's ugly. I decided to limit my negotiating. I tend to take things as they come and am usually pretty flexible, but the lentil is really pushing our limits. I think one big mistake was in allowing him to spend weekends in his pyjamas. It's too confusing. Now it's get up, get dressed, and start your day. At the end of the day, we're getting in the bath one way or another. I hate to be so strict, but I just cannot handle the screaming any longer. It's out of control. AhhhhhH! I'm the adult here!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Just finished the article. KK, I also have to applaud you (wait...looking for the smiley...







Haha! There!) for being able to manage the media in your home.








We didn't turn the TV on at all today (hey, it's a start!














but I did watch a movie this evening. Haha.

Oh, and this school name had me







:
"Shining Mountain Waldorf School in Boulder"

Dude! The vegan nuns musta blessed that place!
















Okay, back to going through CDs to sell...have a great night, mama-jamas!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Renae, I guess I so used to the crunch factor here that Shining Mountain doesn't phase me. Remember, the only accredited Buddhist university in the US is in my town...







(and I loves me some Buddhists, but it means we have some very "more enlightened that thou" rich white folks walking around... ooh, not very enlightened of me to say that). Yeah, I'm good at no TV, but I do yell more often that I want to.







: My kids are catching onto giving *me* a timeout, though. ("Mama, I think you need to go sit and think about talking nicely."







:







:














And no, that's not how I spell my name.

EL, I want to start doing something a friend of mine does: she has made a little chart of what we do when we first get up and what we do when we go to bed. There's a little list with simple words and a little picture. The a.m. list is stuff like get up, get dressed, eat breakfast, make bed. It helps her ds not be so contrary, because, hey, it's on the list; it's not about mama. It hope it works with *my* kids, too.

Yea for girls morning out and orthotics. The boys really appreciate it when they get a one on one outing.

And I have to say, mmm, I want me some MANcakes this morning.









Hugs to the A&L fam and the Fiddle fam. Woo on babymooning.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

KK- MANcakes??? With some sausage??? Ack!







: I have to watch out before Lisa's passion drops (that she sent me for xmas) get me into another UA violation (remember that bible study business?).
Oh, thank goddess that you sold your h for more sleep, kk, because I kind of had a hard time with that spelling. Not that my opinion matters.

Renae, shining mtn does not faze me either! Is where you live particularly un-crunchy?

Heather that sounds like a really nice time with C. Soooo glad her orthos make such a big difference! Now you've got me checking out Sol's gait.

EL hooo boy I hear ya on the tantrum thing. It's so hard--my style is "if it doesn't fit, force it", whereas Viet's style is floooow with it and maybe let go of some of what you wanted--I am always seeking to flow and still get my way. Y'know, in regards to the whole toddler-must-conform biz.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

KK-great article! I do admire what you do...it isn't an easy path. I think I let G watch too much TV some days, but then I step back and realize that I'm still really limiting it (compared to what other peers here do). I was pretty much allowed to watch TV whenever as a child, so any kind of consciousness I bring to it at all is a huge improvement. Maybe G will be able to cut back even more with his kids....it's a step, anyway.

So, we had a big day yesterday. G had a birthday party for the 4-year-old next door. He had a good time, but did eat more than his share of sugar. I was proud of him, though. He had his first ever Kool-Aid at the party (it was blue-yuck!) and he only drank 1/2 of the bottle. And, he didn't really even eat the cake, just licked off a little frosting but scarfed down the vanilla ice cream. And, we went to a chili supper/game night at some other friends (some of the same folks from the b-day party) and I was shocked at the way other moms give their kids soda. I don't think G's ever had it. It's at events like these that I realize we are making different choices than most and I feel a bit better about it and realize I shouldn't be so hard on myself! Of course, G also behaved wonderfully with the other kids and had a good time, so we are doing something right







Not that I really doubt it, but you all know what I mean, I think.

But, for some non-NFL admissions (there are so many):
-Grey's Anatomy (and TV in general for me)
-I actually bought some American sliced cheese for grilled cheese sandwiches. Mouth feel of food has been very important since I've been pg, so it helps. I know it's temporary. Also, Jell-o is particularly appealing. It shall pass.
-I use regular make-up, though I don't wear much....just powder and some eye makeup.
-More food stuff: I like lemonade, and I'm not talking fresh-squeezed...I don't care if it's just from a can of concentrated high fructose corn syrup. but that could be a pg. thing, too.
-A good late night snack is a Wendy's frosty and french fries. I dip the fries in the frosty...mmmm, so good.

Okay, that's enough for now. I could go on.

BTW, we're so much closer to buying a house. The church has figured out how much money they can give us and it will be enough (we think) to put a large down payment on a decent home in nearby New Castle (about 15 miles west of here). We aren't thrilled about the distance as it would be nice to live in the community where the church is, but, dude, who has $400,000 for a house? It's crazy. I'm very excited as I really, really want to nest. I didn't get to do that with G since we moved when he was 3 weeks old. We're hoping we can be in a new place by May as I'll be big and preggo shortly thereafter.

Wow, G's still asleep and it's 4:25! It's been almost 3 hours. He didn't go to bed till 10 last night after his day of partying, so I'm not too surprised. Let's just hope he sleeps tonight.

Better get some diapers in the dryer.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Jacquie--so excited about the house news!! I will admit that I let C have sprite on special occasions...but like 2oz of it, but she also drinks mostly water otherwise so she is allowed the occasional sugar rush.









EL--we have a very opinionated girl here as well with regards to routines and such. I try in between to give choices over inane things that she otherwise wouldn't have had an opinion on and then am pretty cut and dry about the must-do's. It's funny how the "I'm not going to eat chicken!!" turns into "Mommy, the chicken was sooooo good" --the first comment I've taken to mostly ignoring.

wah...the weekend is almost over and I feel like I haven't done enough...so....


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Jacquie--so excited about the house news!! I will admit that I let C have sprite on special occasions...but like 2oz of it, but she also drinks mostly water otherwise so she is allowed the occasional sugar rush.

















: We let Lily have whatever she sees and wants at a party, pretty much (within reason), since it's rare. And when faced with a choice between, say, milk , water, or soda, she'll just as often pick the milk or water as the soda.









MIL is here with Lily. I went out shopping for a bathing suit, but found nothing even close to what I'm looking for. I like a few of the LLBean ones this season, but there is no way I will spend $75 for a bathing suit! Sheesh! Anyone have any other ideas?

Now must go do a little homework before MIL leaves.

Toodles, poodles!

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah---I say spend the $75...I'm no help, right? My justification is that if it is a style you will wear for the next 3-4 years, it'll be a good investment. As Sherri can attest







I have one of those black skirty things from Lands End and last summer I just bought a new tankini top for it. I've had it for 6 years now I think







:, but sure beats looking for new suits every year.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Re: the soda comment, of course, I didn't mean any ill will toward my May mamas. I was just surprised that at the party we were at, the mom dispensed whole cans of sprite to her 4 and 5-year-old kids. I got the feeling it was a normal occurrence. Anyway, I just didn't want anyone to think I was judging them on here...this is a judgement free-zone, right?







And, of course, as you saw from my non-NFL list, we've got some other food things going on here.

So, that's that!

Oh, and I'd spend the extra $$ on the good swimsuit. I, too, have two good Lands' End suits that have gotten me through the last 5 years, so it's well worth it. I will need a pg. suit, but that's another issue.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh, I didn't take any offense.







Just telling you what we do so next time we're at a party together you don't gasp when Lily walks by with a beer.























OK, so I hear you all saying the $$$ swimsuits are the way to go. Harrumph. My last suit was expensive, a Speedo or something, and it bit the dust last week. Off to go peruse Land's End...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Just telling you what we do so next time we're at a party together you don't gasp when Lily walks by with a beer.

































My family is in town this weekend for Ethan's baptism. I was going out for provisions this afternoon, so I asked if there were any requests. My brother said, "I like wine. Of course, I like beer too" and Allison said, loudly, without prompting, in front of everyone, "No, mommy, I don't like beer."

It was a lovely day, a beautiful ceremony, and I am too overwhelmed with family drama and ceremonial teary-eyed-ness to report on it properly. But I am thinking of the maymamas. A coupla salient points:

-I crave American cheese when pregnant. Yum. When not pg, ick, but go for it.
-I thought Wendy's fries were _meant_ to be dipped in Frostys. Apparently you're my pg-craving twin. i also just put diapers in the dryer.
-Definitely spend the $$ on the swimsuit. It beats the heck out of buying a new one every year and hating them all anyway.
-My kids can have soda (sprite etc) on occasion when we're out - maybe twice a month. At parties, they have what they want. My DD has been known to, when confronted with a table full of pizza, ask, "Is there any salad?" (yes, it was cute, but she'd also like the chicken nuggets, it just depends on the day)

-My kids watch enough TV to make up for KKmamas kids







:


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

J loves beer and you have to be careful not to leave it sitting around or she will drink it. My SIL makes a big deal out of the fact that she won't drink in front of my kids, but then sshe drinks a lot of soda while they are watching. I mean, they are more likely to want that (well as I said, J likes beer) and I don't want them to think that it is a regular drink. Even though I do drink some (diet coke is my poison) and J loves to get a sip out of it. :LOL
Is there any salad -very funny... My kids would not ask that though J ate a lot of green beans with ketchup tonight. She loves to dip green beans in ketchup and it is weird.
My kids have been sick all week and the chiro told me that I should make sure they eat plenty of veggies and limit fruit and juice. Like I have any control over what they eat. I mean, I control what goes on the table, but not what they eaty KWIM. Clearly she has no kids, and I was lucky that N ate anything at all this week and it was fruit. She is filling in for my regular chiropracter (or piratecracker as N says) and she was telling me I should try an all raw diet. I was just trying to imagine that with 2 kids and DH. Here have some crudites and nuts for dinner! DH would run to jack i the box the minute my back was turned.
That was a great article KK. Well, we do watch some TV but I limit it a lot. Of course, with all the sickies this week, we watched hours. But Naomi would rather have a playdate than watch TV I have discovered. And they seem to use elements of what they watch in their play, but it gets all mixed in with books and their imagination too. J has been trying to find who spilled the tubby custard for a couple of weeks now.
I shall go indulge in my other non-NFL indulgence... playstation


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i've noticed isaac's tv obsession has really waned from a peak of wanting it a ton. he's way less interested lately and will play with toys instead. he is still obsessed with fireman sam and we are trying to limit to once or twice a day. which i think is still a lot for his age but not a ton in the grand scheme of things. and *everything* is a firetruck or a fire in his play right now.

i *had* to have a frosty on saturday. i've dug the fries dipping in the past but it was with a spicy chicken sandwich this time









isaac has had soda and loves it. i am not a soda lover myself. my dad was the first to give him caffeinated soda. a sip of beer too







: usually if he has soda it is a sip of someone's but i have ordered him a shirley temple before in the middle of a looooong restaurant meal to keep the peace for another half hour. my recent discovery is that he had talking rain and said 'soda!' so now i have a big bottle of talking rain and he thinks he's getting soda. shhhhhh. he just likes the bubbles.

i think good swimsuits just cost a lot. i suck it up and spend about that much every few years if it is one that really fits well. it is hard to find one that fits great and i love so i go for it.

ok. gotta run.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Alrighty. I got this one with the same color boyshort bottoms. Hope it fits. What a sale! Best of both worlds.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey, it was RENAE who started the mancakes. You ask *her* if she's having sausage with it.

I *wish* I could sell that extraneous h for some sleep. Z has been getting up at 5:30 or 6 lately. LOUDLY and CHEERFULLY.

I think keeping the kids low sweetener at home *does* help them figure out that many things out in the world are too darned sweet (like the Kool-Aid and the frosting). And re soda, neither of the boys like it, because of the bubbles (and yes, I'm thankful for that).

I think that when one is pg, pretty much anything goes re food and tv. Especially when one feels barfy.

Jacquie,







on the house sitch.

I hate shopping for swimming suits (and spending $$ on them). Cute suit!
Nuggets, I totally hear you re the I put it on the table but I can't make them eat it.

We are just totally doing "to do" list stuff today. Dh is upstairs doing a temporary solution to our shower leakage with caulk. I don't know if I reported back that I pried up a tile in there and it looks like there's been a slow leak for a long time (and that the previous owners tried to cover it up, grrr). Oh well. We *do* need to deal with that bathroom, as it is built for midgets (dh can't stand up fully in the shower, he can't see his head in the mirror, the vanity is ~6" lower than standard, and there's a 10" x 12" bar sink in the vanity). I guess it's getting moved up the priority list. I am trying to declutter my craft stuff. Ug.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

that's a great suit.

I've been wanting a frosty too. but not enough to actually go to Wendy's. When I was pregnant with the lentil I went there for dinner one night (a total craving, if I recall correctly) and was so sickened by the food it cured me forever. Maybe I'll take the lentil to 31 flavors and get a milkshake this afternoon. He loves going for ice cream. duh.

We went for a super long walk today- 1 hour each way. I wanted to see how he'd do, and he was fabuloso. It was a walk to the park, with the dog, and with the lentil in the Bob most of the way. So nice to go on a nice, long walk with my boy again. On the way he watched the dog pee and he told me how she has a penis under her butt. I corrected him- no, she has a vagina. Then he started inventorying all the people he knows and who has a penis and who has a china. I have a china. Dad has a penis, with all those hairs. He has a penis. Biscuit has a china. It was the first time we've had this sort of conversation, and it was terrifically cute. I'm not looking forward to explaining all about where babies come from, but if he's this cute for that conversation, it shouldn't be so bad.

And tiny bragging moment: The lentil can write his own name. It's so freaking incredible, I almost can't believe it. And it's actually legible! I will upload a photo of it to my blog sometime. We're to the point where we date every thing he draws on, because we're convinced he's completely brilliant.

The lentil hates bubbly drinks, and we don't really drink sodas (other than club soda) anyway. He calls it "spicy water" and since he hates anything spicy, just telling him it's spicy water will keep him away. He's never tried beer or liquor or wine, mostly because we have alcoholism in both families and I don't want to introduce the flavor to him before we have to. like when he's 30.







But sweet things he adores, and this house is full of pregnant mommy sweet craving foods. Like oreos. He had his first oreos the other day and told me "These are REALLY good cookies!" uh oh.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I took the morning off.







It was a holiday, right?
(not like WE'D know; DH still had to work.







: His new job gives him like, NO vacation time and they hardly have any holidays off)

And as for the MANcakes...no sausage







Typos, baby. Gotta love them! Still makes me laugh.

Ugh, MIL is IMing me. *sigh* Don't feel very talkative right now.

My friend just joined MDC!! Her user name is Socialist Mama so say hi if you see her around!







I'm very excited that she's here. Her DS is a November 2005 baby though! Rowan adores him. They're the ones we do the childcare swap with.

Wow, so much to post about! The Lily and beer comment made me







!

And as for the crunchy quotient, naw, I think we have pockets of crunch around (hard to find but they're there!) and our Waldorf school is called Meadowbrook. For some reason Shining Mountain just grabbed me and I was like







No diss on the hippies! I want to live in a crunchier place!









Okay, I don't have much to say but I am thinking of you all. Rowan and I had a great day today. I busted out the glitter glue and cut out a bunch of shapes, hearts and flowers and such and we made a big glittery mess and it was a lot of fun!

WOW, EL, are you SERIOUS?!?! Rowan is pretty good with faces (he made glittery eyes on a little man I cut out!) but LETTERS?? WOW. I am amazed. Brilliant kids!

Soda; well, DH drinks it more than I do, but usually at parties or later after Rowan is in bed. Once, I was drinking soda water (not tonic, but like, sparkling water) and Rowan asked for a sip, so I let him, and he totally spit it out. And once, I gave him an airborne jr. and he FREAKED out. No bubbles here. 

But now it's almost time to get the child to bed (he's demanding me!). Have a great night, mamas!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

we had a fun lunch with jstar and the i-man yesterday. marek, although he weighs about 75% of what isaac weighs and is about 3ish inches shorter than him too, ate more sandwich halves and salad and pineapple than him. although isaac had been snacking before we arrived, so he probably ate about the same amount all told. it was just so funny to see marek asking for "one more piece" of sandwich about three times while isaac was off playing again.

today was our second (or maybe third?) day of being out and about in underwear. no pee accidents in the pants while we are out, but a little bit of pee in the underpants a couple of times after we get home and he gets too wrapped up in playing and we forget to remind him to go to the potty.

oh, and soda is a treat here. we mostly drink pellegrino or some such bubbly water with the occasional root beer when getting take out. we started calling it "bubbles" way back when to avoid the association with the word soda, so that name stuck. he always asks bill for some "more bubbles, please, dad."

dinner almost ready.

ta mamajamas.

~c


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i took a holiday today. should have gone to dh's office but we ended up going to breakfast and taking dh to the doc instead. this weekend he got a wild hair to take out all the concrete in the backyard and take apart the entire deck. so our back porch now has a 6 ft death fall and the yard is a mud pit/concrete death trap. and a piece broke and fell on his toe so it is GROSS and the doctor poked a burning paperclip through it to release the blood







: groooossssssss.

the whole goal is to stop the leaky leaky basement







:

.................................................. ....

that was from isaac ^

the lentil is brilliant. definitely. wowzers!

i love me some mancakes







:

ok my undivided typing time is ovah

eta: i think marek out-ate isaac even with the pre-snacking. he was an impressive eater!!!!!! and i'm wearing the softest shirt on the planet right now (pink one with flowers). oooooooh yeah







thank you!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi all!

EL, walk sounds fabulous. Glad you are feeling a bit better today. Lily wrote her name a few times right around Christmas, stopped for two months, and now is just starting to try it again. It's often upside down and/or backwards, but the letters are discernible!









jstar, hope the porch/patio revamp stops the leaking. Sounds like major (de)construction.

Lily loves the bubbles. But luckily, in spite of my silly comment, she doesn't really like beer. Or wine. Or coffee. Not that coffee is bubbly. But it is a "grown-up drink," and therefore must be disgusting.









I had a good, busy day today at the clinic. I saw quite a few patients almost entirely by myself today, meaning I did the whole visit and the midwife only came in at the end if I or the client had any questions. So it was cool, but a little overwhelming by the end. Kind of like my brain was full and couldn't take anymore. But I'm really liking it and am looking forward to catching babies next quarter!

OK, off to organize my stuff for school tomorrow. Have to get up at the a$$crack of dawn (6 am) so I can fit in a workout before class. Aw yeah I'm a bada$$.









S.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow, I totally feel like I should get crackin on the potty training and the name writing around here. Julia had a dry day a couple of weeks ago but has not been really interested in the potty since then. I am sort of nervous about it though I am trying not to be. I ask her if she wants to go and then if she says no I just leave it at that.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Morning! Early pt appts here today or otherwise I'd still be dragging. News to come on the YG...

C can write C and a couple other letters...I guess I saddled her with a longer name so she's going to be a while.







I do so love her early pt'ing though. We even got E to pee on the potty last week so really would love to lose the dipes over the summer with her if possible.

I got into the city by myself yesterday, stopped and saw my friend T, had yummy mexican (by myself!) and walked around a bit even though it was fuh-reezing with the wind chill...

....


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Um, dudes, check the YG right *now*. Some news has already been shared. (woot woot woot)


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

woot!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Double w00t w00t! (Uh, actually, maybe I shouldn't say "double."







)

I didn't make it to the gym this morning. Bus woes. But I am here at school early, getting sooooo much stuff done! Ha. As if. No, but seriously, here I go. Bye!

S.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha. KK said "dudes" I checked my email here at the library before I came here! WOWZA! I am just like...whoah.







W00t indeed!!







:





















:

SO yes, I am standing at the "Express Internet Station" at my local library, After having gone to get blood drawn for a long-overdue test (iron levels) and the gym (Sarah, I worked out for us both!







) and now I am off to the post office.
My friend M is at my house with her DS and Rowan, today instead of tomorrow because her school schedule got all turned around because of the holiday. She was kind enough to come this morning.

Something I was going to go to tonight has been cancelled, though. Poop.

Off I go. My time's almost up here, and I have to pee!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

more w00ts!

isaac had to try coffee before he decided 'i no like coffee' so i give him milk and he tells me he is drinking coffee.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

The lentil likes to go to starbucks and get a "hot drink" which is usually steamed milk with vanilla syrup and whipped cream. He loves it. I would too. is this the part where I put a bag over my head?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

When we go to a coffee shop Lily gets either chocolate milk or hot chocolate.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm thinking C would probalby love coffee or a vanilla milk swirly beverage. When we walk to the local bakery she always gets a cinnamon swirl pastry and unrolls it piece by piece because it spells "C" that way.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Ick....DH came home from work saying he feels like he's got the fever/chills that came on suddenly this afternoon. so not a good thing. blah!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
I'm thinking C would probalby love coffee or a vanilla milk swirly beverage. When we walk to the local bakery she always gets a cinnamon swirl pastry and unrolls it piece by piece because it spells "C" that way.









ok, THAT is super cute.

no letter writing here yet, other than the letter O. which often is just a line like a letter I but sometimes is a curve or even a circle. but he recognizes some of the letters, thanks to his foam bathtub letters and kitchen fridge magnets. the cutest is that he always calls letter X a plus sign because bill has a pictogram shirt from geocaching.com that has a pic of a satellite + a pic of a person = the geocaching symbol so he always tells bill he's wearing his geocaching shirt.

i have to tell you all some encouraging milky-ness news. so we borrowed a c=scale from our midwife and S has gained about 4 oz this weekm which is definitely better than his previous trend. and my breasts have been feeling fuller this week and S has been nursing better and seeming more satisfied this week, too. the two other things i added to the routine this week (i took away the pumping thing because he;s not tolerating the lact-aid at the breast and it doesn;t appear to help my supply in the long run in previous experience) are a new herbal supplement a friend gave me that she had left over from some supply issues that a local naturopath formulated AND a daily smoothie of half a can of whole fat coconut milk, half a cup if whole milk plain yogurt, half a dozen leaves of raw kale, a small handful of baby spinach, some frozen berries and other fruit and some pineapple juice to liquefy and sweeten. i don't which of these things is helping but i'm going to keep up with both right now.

heath: w00t!

thinking of lisa & alison & fernie & their new babes... ahhhhh...

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Claudia, what *great* news!







Here's to more milky-ness!








So, (and now I am going to jinx it) Rowan is STILL asleep. He woke a few times (as per usual) early this morning but each time he says "I want to sleep more!" so I pat him (and read my book when it got light enough) and he's still asleep!







: So, I can be the morning goddess today and drink my first cup of coffee!







Today is gonna be a good day, I can feel it.









We have LLL this morning so that'll be fun, I've already put together all the things I need for the meeting and mostly packed the diaper bag, *and* I put together a bunch of stuff for chili in the crock pot, so dinner's taken care of tonight. I rule this morning!









Not too much to say, just hi and warm thoughts to all my May mamas. I am trying to take the money thing in stride, and I was actually very proud of the fact that when I had my morning "off" yesterday, I spent not a cent! And when DH took Rowan out last night (they didn't have music class so they ran some errands and just hung out while I had the house to myself! Woot!) they didn't spend any money either! We're working on ways to save/spend less, and I adore the Tightwad Gazette. I just had to say that. I am gonna look at some of the frugal living tribes here at MDC too. We can do this, mamas. We can!

Okay, enough outta me. I can *feel* that Rowan is about to wake up so I am gonna try and gulp down the rest of my coffee before that happens. And check my email.

So, I don't know if it's the "vitamins" kicking in, or the fact that the past couple days out here have been *beautiful* (like, in the 40's since yesterday! That's like SHORTS weather here!







) and we're getting more sun, but I'm in a pretty positive space. Let's hope it lasts.

Oh, hot drinks. Rowan has had hot chocolate once, I think, around the holidays when we went out to look at the lights, and he likes it a lot, and I regularly warm milk up with some honey and chamomile at bedtime, and he LOVES it.
I love steamed milk with various flavors; coconut's my fave. Rowan knows that coffee is for mamas and daddies, so he usually just points at our cups and says "that's Mama's coffee?" and when I say yes, he says "I don't touch it".







We do tea parties around here too. He has this cute tin tea set. So he knows tea.

Okay, have a great day, everyone!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Good morning everyone!

The lentil is home sick today. And i have a big presentation tomorrow that I haven't started working on and I have a meeting with a potential study subject this afternoon. Too much going on. We considered doping him up with motrin and sending him to school but decided that would be too irresponsible. *sigh* Why is it that these sorts of things always happen at the worst times?


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

EL, sorry to hear about the sick lentil and all the bummer responsibility that comes with it. I have a sick teen here today. He can't really be left home alone for any length of time, so my day will be quite infringed upon. But sending him to school would have been so... what's that word you used? Oh, right. Irresponsible.









Although, come to think of it, my cleaning lady will be here today, so he wouldn't be home alone anyway. Ahhhhhh.... freedom. But it's raining, so I don't know what kind of excursion I think we're going to have anyway. Oh well.

Did I mention that I bit the bullet and decided to have my cleaning lady come every week, rather than every other week? Today will be the third week in a row she's coming and it's already making a HUGE difference. I feel somewhat sane and like I am living in some sort of order. Yay for hired help.

Still no babysitter. Im hitting a lot of dead ends and gettin frustrated. I need to not give up though. That's what got me in this going crazy place to begin with.

My mom is here. She's helping A LOT. Took teen to orthodontist yesterday while I hosted my weekly "let the kids run around like crazy while we attempt to cook dinner for our families" playdate yesterday. I was inspired by a peggy essay a while back and started this up a few weeks ago. It's helping both families (mine and a friend's) break up the afternoon (so we don't have yet another day of "oh my god, it's only 4 o'clock, how on earth am I going to make it to bedtime???"







: ) and I send her home with dinner made, and our dinner gets done, too. We trade off each week being the "head chef" and the other is in charge of making sure the kids don't kill each-other. Or themselves.









I'm rambling and not properly addressing other MMF posts. So sorry. Jett was awake from about 3-6 AM. Fun times. And now he's still sleeping (8:15) and Mia's going to be late for school. She's watching tv while I sit and type. I sense a SuperMom day ahead of me... NOT!

Okay, need more coffee.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yay for the weekly cleaning! and the dinner/playdate idea sounds awesome.

they are doing fundraisers at daycare right now so tonight a chef is making dinner that we can pick up when we pick up the kiddos. this is GENIUS! why don't they have this option all the time??? life should be so easy







i am so excited.

the mister man is wearing underwear to school today. he did one potty and had one accident before leaving the house...so we'll see how it goes.

his favorite little buddy is gone to CA this week. isaac was telling me in bed last night in the most forlorn voice 'i was looking for him' and i am so sad for when he moves this summer. waaaaahhhhhh.

EL - boo on the bad-timing sickies. that definitely happens and makes me







:

i just ate a bagel and i could eat 4 more







:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Okay. So maybe I would have ruled just a bit more if I had remembered to PLUG IN the







*!%@#







crock pot this morning!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

OOh Meg, nice to see you. Sorry about the sick teen. I should copy your dinner idea (you are so *full* of good ideas...).

I'm kind of







Renae, because I do that ALL the time myself.







:

EL, I hope that maybe some tylenol all around will get you through it.







:

I hate to admit this, but when HF told us about C eating the cinnamon rolls into Cs, I thought about that *other* C incident (that might come about a while after one eats the cinnamon roll).









Our first outing with our new babysitter is tomorrow evening. Wish us luck.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK---just another perq to having a kid who is unnaturally obsessed with letters!









Megan---that dinner idea sounds awesome. That 4-6 time stretch is just







: ....I'm going to be "bad" one of these days and schedule the babysitter for that time and just go out and eat at chick fila or something.







: You know we need new kid pics from you!

jstar---I'm carb craving these days and a bagel sounds soooo good. It helps though that you can't really get a decent bagel anywhere around here! Hope I is in the same undies when you pick him up!

EL--ack on the sick lentil! Hope you find some motivation towards the presentation and the meeting goes well!

Must tend to the dish pile...oy...I swear those multiply faster than the laundry monsters some days...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

L is out with his grandpa and W is sleeping peacefully in the moses basket. Freedom!!!

Well, W has developed reflux. Fun, fun. So far it is just your garden-variety type, though, and I don't think we'll have to resort to meds or pumping or anything drastic. He's still nursing fine from what I can tell. It's just that I can't set him down on his back after he nurses, or he spits up and cries and fusses. He's so mellow, that sometimes he actually sleeps while he spits up and cries. But he's clearly suffering so I dutifully pick him back up again. While I shouldn't complain because he's still so easy and he actually SLEEPS ALL NIGHT except for nursing and/or fussing in his sleep, it still sucks that I have to keep him upright for half an hour (sometimes more) after each feeding every 2-3 hours all night. What usually happens is that I prop myself up on some pillows and put him tummy to tummy, and wake up 2 hours later having fallen asleep like that. I'm not thrilled about this, as he actually falls asleep on his own and I don't want to get him used to sleeping against me. (L is taking 2 hours to fall asleep at night and we have to stay in the room or he'll just get up, so I'm feeling very motivated to keep W happy about falling asleep on his own!!!).

Heather- I remember a long while back, reading one of your threads on P2P about buying a special wedge for E to sleep on that kept her at the proper angle. Do you have a link? (in all your spare time)







Oh, and I was wondering if the full moon might have had something to do with your, er... woot!









....continued 3 hrs later, oht....

Meg & Emilie- hope you survive your sick days!

KK-







here's some good-babysitter-time dust.









Renae- you still are rockin this day- you actually know what you're having for dinner!

Jess- that is a bummer about I's pal moving. mabe he'll make a new friend in the big kid room.

Claudia- hooray for the milkies!









Sarah- it's so cool that you're loving what you're doing and feeling challenged too.









a tidbit more news- dh got me a moby wrap as an early b-day present





















. it's great because W likes to be upright & hence does not like the new native. plus it's so snuggly, and I can bend over to clean/deal w/ L. PLUS I look like a jedi warrior.









time to put napping babe back in the moby and do dishes.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Fiddly---I still have E's wedge....it's an AR Pillow ....I can send you hers if you want!







It takes a little finagling to get the hang of settle sleeping babe onto the pillow and strapping them in, but she slept in it til 8 months! She also loooved to be swaddled and that made strapping her in much easier. I like this one because when they're tiny you can move them on it or put in in the middle of the bed or in a packnplay or wherever. Every night I used to settle her in the p'n'p and then carry her to bed with me all strapped in....what a sight! Keep an eye on him as that's how E was at 2ish weeks until 5/6 wks when the spit hit the fan so to speak. Too funny about your little jedi baby dude!

dinner is done'r and I'm ready for bed already.... Think good thoughts for E's neuro appt. tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Goooood moooooorning!









I don't feel like posting much today, and I have to get ready for the Verizon guy to come take out our land line and put in some sort of fiber optic cable thing (Dh and I are using our cell phones as main lines) and so I think I will be offline for a few hours! And my friend is coming over for a playdate with her two kiddos. Fun times!

Have a great day, mamas!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather- I would love the pillow- thanks! I can send some $ for postage if you want. Ya know, I think I'm gonna leave a message with the ped about the reflux, and ask her if maybe we should do a weight check in the next few weeks. I bought a double electric recently since I'm gona need to pump when I leave W w/dh during work (a few months down the road). So pumping is an option if I need to.







: Hopefully it won't come to that. Here's some







for the neuro appointment. Please give us an update!

Renae- Good for you for being all frugal and stuff.







I'm right there with ya on the need to watch my spending carefully.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello Everymama,

Well, things are going well for us. I am back at work so that really puts a damper on the whole babymoon feel, but I am still feeling very insular by choice right now. I have not sent out a birth announcement email to our far-flung friends yet and a few have been irked to find out through other people. Alas.

Annabel is a dream. I am mildly worried about her persistently green poop (I fear a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance), but Alison heard from a lactation consultant that the iron she is taking is very likely to be the cause and that besides the alarming color it's fine. Alison feels confident that Annabel is growing fine so I have been told to let her be the mama on this one and drop it. I will secretly have a sigh of relief when she squirts out some yellow seediness or her legs and arms chub up a bit.

She is terribly cute. I think there is something magical about seeing Alison's traits in my child. It's mind-blowing to think of all of you that have babies with both your traits simultaneously, but for me, seeing Alison's chin on a baby just makes my heart melt. She's good too. Sleeps, eats, looks around, poops, looks around, sleeps. Eleanor alternated between fussing and crying most of the time and her cries were paint peeling loud. So, um, they have the same donor - just different moms - which confirms for everyone that Alison has the mellow genes in our family.









I have not been able to post over in the YG - but dancing fruit and veggies for you Heather!

How are doing today EL?

Claude- thanks for your posts about the bfing issue - it's always a treat to find MM on other threads (not that I venture out much).

Megan, I love your cook food while the kids run wild playdate idea. Do you cook mostly easy to transport stuff like casseroles? And who does the shopping - the host?

Renae, Did jess snatch up your Moby?

Okay, back to work. Sending you love as always.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
She is terribly cute. I think there is something magical about seeing Alison's traits in my child. It's mind-blowing to think of all of you that have babies with both your traits simultaneously, but for me, seeing Alison's chin on a baby just makes my heart melt.

Oh Lisa, how sweet. I am SO happy for you!







:

Fiddle, sorry to hear about the reflux issue. I really hope it clears up soon and is not something serious.

Claudia, I am glad to hear about the weight gain and big boobs.







I hope the trend continues and things go well for you.

I have nothing important to add right now. Just thinking of you all, all around the Americas!









Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i just want to repeat sarah's post but too lazy to find the 'yeah that' smilie. because, yes, on all fronts! i too hope the reflux isn't serious. and am always glad for full boobies!

i had to laugh about annabel confirming that alison has the mellow genes in the family







glad to hear everything is so sweet and lovely there

i finallllllllllly called mothertree today to get a doula interview lined up. i was still waffling. and now that i called i am so EXCITED.

i have not snatched up renae's moby. and now that i need $3000 of concrete in my back yard and am going to need to pay a doula soon i think my purchases are going to be pretty limited. so go ahead if you would like it. i haven't actually ever tried one on or anything and i think i would like to do that (with baby) before i buy one.

ok i just got that heinous report back from my boss and need to edit. and i don't even want to LOOK at it







: but i must.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i have not snatched up renae's moby.


Hey Renae, PM me?


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Lisa- thanks for the update! I gobbled up every word.









Jess- I think you'll love having a doula. We used Mothertree too and were very happy. You can try my Moby when the baby comes.







. Good luck with that report. I'm avoiding renewing my teaching cert. It's due Monday (by mail!), so i really have to look at it and find out what kinda paperwork I need to gather.

But now, a snack and a nap.







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just a quick pop in to say hi to my mamas!

It's gloriously sunny and pleasantly warm today, and the snow (which has been hanging around for over 2 months) is starting to just be a distant memory (except in the shadows of our yard). Z is SOO asleep. We had a playgroup earlier, and the kids RAN around for a coupla hours SHRIEKING. Oh, it was good for them (and we mamas sat in the sun and chatted).

I have to totally go defrass my house before the babysitter gets here. Oh, and help T do homework and make them dinner.

So nice to read about Annabel...







:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Wow Lisa, what a glorious update on Annabel. I can feel the love!







Give Alison a big cheery hello from me.

HF, how did C's appt go? Thinking positively.

I second the yay for gaining babes and big, milky boobs.









FF, ugh on the reflux. Poor baby.









Here's the deets on the dinner cooking thing we do. I do it with one friend who also has three kids, ages almost 5, 2.5, 2 months. We always do it at my house on Tuesdays from 3-5. We do it here because Sultan gets home at 3:30 and I like to be here for that, and in general, leaving the house in the afternoons is







: for us. But my friend actually prefers to get her brood out of the house around that time, so it works out that they just come here each week. We alternate each week as the person who is in charge of what we are making, and for the bulk of the cooking. That person usually provides the main ingredient (chicken, tofu, whatever) and any other essentials then we talk a day or two before to see who has what in their fridge to make up the rest of the stuff. She brings whatever dishes she will need, too. So when they get here, we get settled, try to engage the kids in something (music, reading, trains, anything that doesn't involve fighting







) and then the person in charge starts prepping, making enough for a double recipe. Then we just make it in two separate pots or dishes and she takes hers home. If it's a casserole, she take it home unbaked so she just pops it in the oven when she walks in the door and then they eat around 6:00 (their normal time). What we have made so far: White Bean Soup (my recipe), Chicken Parm (her recipe), Stuffed Peppers (my recipe). That's it so far, but it's working out to be a cool thing. I love that we are both learning new recipes. And getting to know each other better and having fun, too. Breaks up the day nicely.

MMF!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
She is terribly cute. I think there is something magical about seeing Alison's traits in my child. It's mind-blowing to think of all of you that have babies with both your traits simultaneously, but for me, seeing Alison's chin on a baby just makes my heart melt.









This is one of the most beautiful things I have ever read, and I am humbled as I, yet again, realize how much I take for granted every day.

I am so amazingly happy for you and your family.









mamameg, that is an awesome playdate-mamadate-dinnergetsmade arrangement! I am stealing it









I gave up stress for lent. So far it's been ... challenging! But I am dedicated and I will persevere.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

All I have to say is, TGIF!!
Haha.








This week actually felt kinda short, and I have a looooooong day tomorrow (Reiki 1 class from 9-5, then work from 6-9:30 or so!) so I just wanted to pop in and wish you all a wonderful weekend!

Thank you so much for checking in, Lisa! Annabel sounds so sweet! I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful family!














: Sorry you are back at work though! And if Jess doesn't mind (we never really talked about it!







) I will totally PM you about the Moby! I would love to pass it on to one of my wonderful May Mamas!









I wish it was warm today, it like spat snow at us but I decided it wasn't worth fighting Rowan into his snow pants and warm clothes, so I think this morning will be a lot of playing inside. Haha.

Oh, we had a playdate with a friend and her two kids, both are around the same age as Rowan (one is their son by birth, one is their daughter by adoption) and they had the BEST time! Rowan loves them and they love him, and my friend and I chatted and ate amazing muffins she made, and mac & cheese for lunch, and the kids all played wonderfully together.
Which brings me to my next quandry: we have a "let's try again" playdate planned with the raisin mama Monday, and I am filled with DREAD over it.







: I feel really bad, ad I KNOW I need to email or call her and let her know that I don't think it will be a good idea to do it, but I am being a big chicken. *sigh*
I'm not really looking for advice, but I just needed to tell y'all. Thanks.

Reading about all your fun playdates makes me happy. Rowan did a bit of running around shrieking yesterday too!









Okay, Rowan "NEEDS" me (he's been saying "Mama I NEED YOU!" a whole lot lately.







It's cute but annoying at the same time) so I gotta go.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Renae, would it help if we coached you? (I used to do this with my mom, esp. when she had to deal with her crappy financial advisor who was jerking her around.) One or more of us could call you beforehand, get you in a good mental framework for making the call, help you figure out what to say, etc. Then you make the call, then one or more of us calls you afterward to debrief and reassure you that you did the right thing.









I have a coupla questions to ask that are really more yg type stuff, but I may not have time to post this a.m. (has to do with babysitting, eating, etc... loaded topics).


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

tgif is right! i'm parenting solo this weekend. dh is going to SF for a weekend with his buddies. i'm jealous







it's one of my favorite cities. this is still some payback for my trip to aspen (and paying ahead for a trip to mexico perhaps?)







i think we have a pattern where i 'do' too much of the fun stuff and i want him to do more. (me growing up very priviledged and feeling probably too entitled to things and he growing up with nothing and still feeling like he doesn't deserve things...you know - those fun kinds of marital things!) he's sooooooo excited for a weekend away and feeling guilty at the same time. leave the guilt at the door! he can't really take longer than a weekend off with his business so it is like baby steps. i keep pushing him to go boarding too but he hasn't been.

he was asking isaac if he wanted him to bring a present from SF and isaac said 'i want a lollipop. and mommy wants a moon pie.'














sure, why not!

i'm dying for a trip myself (going to bakersfield has not counted as a vacation). so next week we are going to one of those timeshare dealios to get the free 3 day trip







: free is perfect!!! and i'm hoping to go in march if possible before i get too ginormous. I NEED A BEACH AND HEAT! it would be our first trip where both of us have left isaac for 2 nights. i think he is still pretty young to do that but i also think he would be fine. and i'd love to do it before baby comes because i wouldn't consider it again for another almost 3 years. my boss has offered to watch isaac and she is amazing with him. the whole thing is as cheeseball as it gets but we did this before several years ago and took the free trip to reno to go plan our wedding in tahoe..it worked out great!

can't wait to hear about the babysitter. and the neuro appt.

renae - do what you feel. if you really don't want to tell her now it isn't working go to the playdate and tell her afterwards. and even if the playdate isn't 'bad' tell her 'i am just too stressed out about how the kids are interacting right now so i can't really relax and it isn't enjoyable' or something like that. it should not be a dread-filling thing. we'll send you inner strength! you can do it.

we're meeting the doula next week







:

this week has been smooth sailing in the biting department. fingers crossed. at night i have been 'coaching' isaac on things to say when he wants a toy that someone has or when someone takes his toy. the last 2 nights he has been telling me his lines after we turn the lights out and lay down. this is good! i only hope he can remember in the heat of the moment









have a good weekend everymama and family


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm feeling like such a flake these days...but I have my new "excuse" and I'm sticking to that.









KK--responded over yonder! Did you see that GA is in Portland this year?? I so would love to go!

jstar--hope you and I have a fun weekend...I'd be way jealous of a trip right now too! The timeshare thing sounds fun!!

Renae--just say no to raisin family. really. In contrast to the super cool, groovin playdate you just had, trying even one more time doesn't make sense. Maybe when the weather is nicer you can try for a neutral out of house locale like the zoo or park or something where no one's house rules apply, but for now, you don't need the extra







: on the off chance one playdate might go well. Oh yeah....you need to go to GA too!









I broke my no sick kids at playgroup/library/etc rule and took the girls to playgroup at the hosp. this morning.







: C didn't have a fever and the snot was in check. But there were many more snotty kids there so I think the karma evens out.

E's neuro appt. went well. We really love the neuro. She held off on giving her a hemiplegia/CP diagnosis and left it as a "gait difference" and made note of the left-sided weakness. She also isn't sending her for an MRI as it wouldn't really change what we're already doing...just keep on with the OT/PT. She thinks she likely had a small stroke in utero at an early fetal stage. bummer, but not like E really knows the difference, yk? We also talked some more about C and she gave us a rec. for a private developmental ped. since the wait at CHOP is a year. I'll share more on that after C's evals in March for EI/preschool.

Both girlies napping now. E peeped, but settled back down again so I'm enjoying the quiet. We have to go out later and get some more Mucinex and I told C we could go to the thrift store.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi all,
Lisa, so good to hear from you and especially glad it's all going so well. Can't wait to see pictures!

Jess-hope your weekend goes well. SF is our fave place, too, so that must be hard. Your time share sounds groovy, though. Glad the biting is getting better.

Heather-how interesting about a stroke in utero! I'd never thought of that happening to a baby. That would explain things, though. I'm glad the appt. went well.

Our mw appt. was canceled for this afternoon as she was attending a birth! Oh well. I am anxious to hear a full heartbeat, though!

I think G is pretty much done with bfing. It was so gradual, I never thought to mention it was happening, and then I just realized he hasn't nursed in over two weeks! Not that he won't ask again once the baby comes, cause I really don't know. This could just be a phase. But, he was just doing it once a day and somedays he wouldn't ask. Other days, he might ask, but we'd just do it for a minute since I was so sore. Now, it's not really mentioned, so we'll see. Kind of anticlimatic!

He should be waking up anytime now, so I need to get our grocery list together. Those are our exciting plans for after naptime.

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Renae, I can't believe you're willing to put yourself through more raisin judgement. It's so painful to read about, I can't imagine actually doing it some more. But then, you have mentioned interest in that pain thing...







Just kidding. But not about the raisin pain. We're here for you, my friend. Also- I got dumped by a potential mama friend by the classic "Oh, I'm so busy I can't call you back. ever."







: You could try that one...

I'm surviving here. When it rains, it pours, you know? Last night the lentil slept straight through, which is unusual even when he's not sick. So unusual, I started worrying about the codeine we'd given him to help with his sicky symptoms. Yes, we gave my child codeine. It wasn't the drug that worried me, but the dose. I hadn't double checked it before sweets gave it to him, and I started to worry that we'd done some horrible, irreperable harm. I hate that feeling. Bad enough that I had to get up and go check on him, and we never do that anymore. (see- child never sleeps through the night, so don't dare wake him chapter). So even though he slept like a dream baby, I was awake and worrying half the night.

But I had a great presentation last night- the kind where you get all sorts of connections and good feedback. And this afternoon I had a great interview with a person in the area and got lots of wonderful information AND I finally got on an agenda for a local tribal health group. This is a huuuuuuuge step. But I'm exhausted and tired and just weary. Time for a little ice cream, a little grey's anatomy dvd (second season. have I seen it before? can't tell. it might be an early night) and bed. sweet bed.

Lisa, it sounds like your babymoon is oh, so sweet. How wonderful.

Jstar- I am always considering those time-share deals, but I worry that they are one giant scam. please report back! and good luck this weekend! And if you're getting a moon pie, can I have an It's It?

heather- wow. a stroke in utero... that gives pause. you're so mild-mannered about this. Maybe you can't reveal your superhero status to our lowly internet group. I would understand. Quick! Someone get this woman a phone booth! Wait?!! What happened to all the phone booths??!

Speaking of moby... if anyone has a sling-type item they don't think they will use again and might want to sell, please PM me! I have a maya wrap and we love it, and we have a ergo carrier that is barely used, but I would love to expand the collection.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, EL pretty much said it all. Yep. (And major







on the presentation!)

Renae, can you call and say, "It's not you, it's me." or "I think the kids need a break from each other for a while." or "Rowan has a highly contagious case of the 4Qs."









More for hf later...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

the timeshare thing FEELs very scammy but was ok the first time we did it. i went to a presentation...watched a little movie on how their timeshare organization works. then you meet with a salesman who tries to sell you an $18000 timeshare. which is really a certain # of points so that you can book timeshares in their properties around the world, depending on where you want to vacation. (as opposed to just buying a timeshare in one house or whatever). they show you how much you save compared to staying in hotels for 2 weeks a year and you tell them you don't spend 2 weeks a year staying in hotels. the guy who looks like barry manilow asks you to do lots of high 5s and you can't wait to get out of there (90 minutes of pure CHEESE). then they give you the option of 2 or 3 weeks you potentially want to take the free trip. you mail that in. they mail you plane tickets and hotel res for a 3day trip within one of those weeks. so you have no control over flight times and can expect they will suck. but last time we only had to pay the taxes which were $50 for 2 flights to reno and 2 nights hotel. they put us at the atlantis and it was so empty in feb we got a great fancy room at the top of the tower. that was a hotel upgrade...i think we were supposed to be in the motel part.

anyhoo. i suspect this is the same company (trendwest) even though the name has changed. and this time the trip options are montego bay, cancun, vegas or orlando. doug and i both said MONTEGO BAY but the reality of flying that far is bad. so i think we're going for cancun. still mighty far to fly for 2 nights but we've never been there








i expect taxes will be higher going internationally and my passport is expired so i'm going to have to pay $189 to get it expedited







: but it still wouldn't be much to pay for a (tiny) vay-cay







i need to seeeeeeeeeee the suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun and feel warmth. this is my 'southern california really isn't that bad' time of year.

it sounds like you're making lots of connections and progress on your research EL









we're heading to the pool this morning. i had crazy nightmares last night. bad scary. spring gives me anxiety and nightmares every year like clockwork as the days get longer. so fun. part of me wonders if i moved back to CA if i would still have SAD just because i'm in my 30s now. or if the change in latitude really does make all the difference for me







: i will never know. but i know doug will want to move to the bay area when he gets back because we always do that. my future possible dream job when kids are grown is EPA in SF. or the air agency. the pay would be adequate to live there but i'd be workin lots of hours for it. EPA would be exciting.

i didn't know that babies could have little strokes in utero







the neuro sounds great and helpful and that is really nice they don't have to do an MRI for E. can't imagine how hard that would be with a 1 year old. you are definitely a superhero mama

that sounds like a sweet weaning for G. the really really gradual way. perfect. i hope you get to meet with your midwife and hear the hb soon

my babe is feeling more cramped in there. and i'm pretty sure he's head down now a lot of the time. i get the feet movement consistently in the same spots now across the top of my belly. and i can feel the butt on the left or right sides a lot. (can't feel it right now though so maybe he's still flipping all over). dunno. i seriously feel WAY too huge to still have 3 months to go. it seems nuts. but i guess it isn't.

ok time to gather bathing suits. ta ta!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather- I too am amazed at how you are taking all of this stuff with your girls in stride. I remember that for each new diagnosis with L (FTT, reflux, speech/social delays, possible autism spectrum- though that one is now discounted), I went through a major emotional time before I was able to accept that L was still the same sweet kid he'd always been, and the diagnosis just meant we'd be getting help. But still, a diagnosis always makes a problem seem more "real" to me, and I go through a bit of mourning. Anyhow, if you're willing to share (& it's fine if you're not







), I'm curious what the neuro said about the long-term for E. Will the gait difference affect her ability to walk? I have a friend with CP who has a dance group for people with disabilities. He had pt his whole childhood for the curling of his hand/arm, and now he has total control of that arm, except when he's really stressed.

Jstar- thanks for the growing baby update









EL- I am so glad things are really coming together for your thesis. It must feel good (if scary!) to jump into this and see results.

Jacq- hope your appt is rescheduled asap!

Juice- I LOVE that you're giving up stress for lent! I'm sort of ignoring lent this year. (sheepish grin). I just don't have any energy to put into it. I'll definitely celebrate Easter, though. Ressurection/ new life is something I can connect with right now.

What is GA and why is it in pdx?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

UU GA PDX:

http://www.uua.org/ga/index.html


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Here's more of what I wanted to say.

Yeah, HF is my hero, my role model, my everything (cue sappy music). I feel like I freak out if my kids have so much as a hangnail. Beth said it all
very well.














It sounds like a lot to process to *me*.

I love hearing updates on the pg mamas.









Ooh... sun... carry me in your suitcase, Jess.

Jacquie, the weaning sounded just right. (If it's a weaning.) (And I'll admit that I keep having to do math to figure out how far along you are
















My bf is really trying to convince to go to GA, too (I'd have free room and board!). My hang-ups are that I'd have to leave the boys, and that would put a burden on dh and probably my mom to cover for me, and L will probably be a walking toddler by that point and will not be easy to have with me. Oh yeah, I'd feel guilty going, because I haven't been Super Member this year (remember I dumped the prairie dog thing, among others); been focusing more on my kids and my head. (But the fact is, I'd *love* to go, probably won't have this opportunity again for a while, would love to see my bf, would love to see the Portland May Mamas.)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I would totally hide out in a suitcase for some sun.
We had freezing rain last night and the driveway is a solid sheet of ice. Eeeew.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the linky, Sarah. v. cool!

I'm not neccessarily longing for sun, but I AM itching to go to the ocean. We know this place in Lincoln City that's only $40 a night, but between the cost of the trip and the fact that it's pretty cold out there for a newborn, we'll probably have to wait a few months for our weekend escape. Sigh.

We're using our tax $ for our car camping/ yurt trip to the coast in September, and I'm already excited for it!

wanderlust has struck me again.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Good morning, mamas!








What a long weekend I had.







: Mostly fun, but loooooong.
Saturday I did a day-long Reiki 1 class, which was amazing, and who knew I could do something that felt so, I don't know, *mystical*? DH is Reiki 1 trained, and he is doing 2 in April, I think. But I've never formally trained. So it was a really great experience. But, right after the class, I had to work in retail heck...which usually is cool with me, but I was SO mellow and kind of tired from the whole day of class, so by 10pm I was REALLY wiped.

Sunday was church stuff, I had to work in childcare (the woman who is usually there does it with her daughter, but her daughter just had a baby boy so she's out for a few weeks) so I was downstairs with Rowan and two other kiddos, which was nice after not seeing Rowan pretty much all day Saturday.
But then, at 3 I was at work again! Hahah. Work yesterday was a LOT of fun, though. I didn't have to deal with customers, because I was just there to help rearrange the store, which included dressing mannequins and doing displays, which I have always loved to do. PLUS, I got time and a half for working Sunday!









And this morning, I woke up feeling like there was a tight, painful band around my WHOLE lower torso, which means I am just waiting for AF to show up!







: Ah well. At least I know what's going on. I thought I just threw my back out at first!
Aaaaaand, it SNOWED here! We have like 6 inches! Woohoo!! Too bad Rowan has a tummy bug (no appetite, and um...horrid diapers







But luckily, no pukies or fever) and woke up at 6am all cranky, and I am feeling cruddy.







I think after a good nap, though (maybe for both of us!







) We will go out in the snow later this afternoon.
Funny how I look forward to snow all winter, and now that it's here I'm all like "aww crap!" Lame, I know.

I skimmed/read everyone's updates last night, and of course, HF's stood out the most. Mama, you really are amazing, and I offer you as much support and extra strength you might need!







You awe me!








EL,







at the pain thing. And thank you for your thoughts. Incidentally, due to a death in her family and Rowan's tummy issues, we are NOT playing this week. And I think I will be able to put a hold on the playdates for at least the kids for a while. I just hate conflict, and that might make me a wuss, but I really REALLY don't want drama if I can help it.









Vacation?? Did someone say vacation???







I wanna go! The only things we have going on in the near future are the annual LLL Area Conference at the end of March, and Newport with the IL's in June. We're getting a pretty nice tax refund, but we need to live off of it. I am working more now, though, so that's cool.
That GA thing in Portland looks awesome. Those of you who go, have a great time.









Okay, if I left anyone out, it's not for lack of love, it's for lack of time. Haha. I hope you all have a wonderful day.
I can hear Elmo chattering in the background, and Rowan is suspiciously quiet.














I'd better go!










ETA: I am in a CONSTANT state of wanderlust. That is all.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Renae, I'm glad you liked my little joke.







I'm reiki 1 trained, and I find it helps me in really wierd times. I'm not super into it, but it's a good sort of awareness to have. A friend of mine is a reiki master, and I've had a few sessions with her, and it has been so dang relaxing, you know?

So I weighed myself this morning because I'm really into the "not fat, just pregnant" part of this whole ordeal. I've only gained 3 lbs, which is wierd, because I feel like I'm about 50 pounds bigger. And I don't feel like I'm showing very much, but I guess it's starting to pooch out. I can't really wear my old clothes yet, but I feel silly in my maternity clothes, you know? We have an appointment with the homebirth midwives next week, and hopefully they will help me come to terms with the fact that this is a healthy, happy pregnancy. Seriously, you know? No kicking yet either. At least the pukies are fading. But then I worry that the pukies are fading because I don't have enough estrogen in me to sustain this pregnancy. I'm a total head case. I know.







:

Last night i went to a fabuloso oscars gala with friends and had a grand time. I even stayed to the bitter end, which was pretty late for miss early-riser. It was so fun to be out and gussied up and enjoying the night with friends, I didn't want to leave. meanwhile, sweets stayed home with the lentil and was bitter. It was his choice not to go in the first place, but I'm getting seriously tired of his martyr thing.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Alright girls. Does not a soul here realize that I have been gone from this forum A FULL WEEK?!? Does that not concern a one of you?







tsk tsk. You have all been duly scolded. I mean, it's not like you have LIVES or anything, not like you are busy MOTHERING or something. Or is it?









Because, as we all know, it's all about me. Now, each person start wondering individually if it was something you said.







:

I was sans internet, for FIVE FULL DAYS, except the fifth day I did not suffer overmuch because I was being maestra elsanne again in Queretaro, a city about an hour from here--teaching a fun bellydance course! Oh how I love spreadin' the tribal joy!

Lisa, I really enjoyed reading about the baby's chin. *sniff*







:

Heather, um, wow.







I surround you and your unborn child with pink and white fluff representing either a) my love and warm vibes or b) cotton candy-- your choice.

Renae--may you flow easily soon, and your son less so.

Jstar--I have done those timeshare things. One time it was great, we got so much good stuff and they were flooded with people so we didn't even have to hear the dealio! The other time we had to put in several hours of hearing the dealio and didn't get much, I don't even remember what we got. Cancun rocks, white sand beaches n such. I've never been there either but SIL (viet's sis) dances in one of the big resorts.

emmalola, yaaay for your presentation and the tribal health thing!! wooot!

juice, that is awesome about giving up stress for lent. Every day my spiritual practice involves realizing that every moment I am choosing my attitude. I am choosing my lifestyle and everything in it. Gah. (you mean, *I'm* responsible for this???? aaaaagh!)









Fernitude, you surely deserve a vacation if anyone does. Keep us posted on your plans! Sorry to hear about W's reflux and take heather up on that pillow--may it never get any worse.

kk--I read that as your "boyfriend" is trying to convince you to go somewhere....tee hee...and I didn't respond on YG but I FULLY SUPPORT the babysitter option for your mental health and your marital health.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i noted your silence elsanne and thought you must just be having tooooooo much fun to chat with us lowly MMFs. glad to hear you didn't expire from lack of intraweb

doug didn't make it back last night. so i now have this morning to patch the tiles in our kitchen. it needs to happen without isaac and without doug in the house. the first will want to help and the 2nd is a perfectionist. so he makes 'patch it until i go back to work and we can get new counters' projects difficult. and this weekend i was too into sewing or sleeping during the 'naptime' windows of opportunity. it is very







: because the kitchen was brand new when we bought this house 2 years ago but as with everything it was a quick and dirty gloss over job and the tile is failing. and they didn't even use gypsum board underneath it....just particleboard. which is happily growing mold where my little dish helper loves to splash.







:







:







: or at least it was growing mold on the surface and i zapped it with tsp and bleach and it should be salvageable for a couple of years

i'm off to a slow start today. pregnancy insomnia!!!!!!!! arrtgggghghghghgh. i caught up on my bust magazine reading at 4am.

thanks for the PL last night sarah! (that's potluck sillies)









eL - i felt very blobby until recently. i'm sure everything is cosy and growing in there. i have a weigh-in tomorrow. hopefully it won't be another 7 pounder month like the last one







but it definitely feels like it could be. last time i gained prodigiously and then plateaued for the last 2 months. we'll see. i FEEL heavy

renae - dressing mannequins sounds like fun. esp with those crazy clothes.

i'm itching for ocean too. do share the name of the $40 lincoln city place beth









i think MMF attendance at the UUGA would be awesome!! 'cause then we'd get to see you


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---last we heard there was some mention of passion drops and biblical study and well...just thought you were having some fun!









Jstar--ick on the counters! We have very interesting linoleum counters--eww. I would love to try to tile over them or something, but our luck they would cave in or some such nonsense. Can't believe how your ticker is moving along!

Renae--glad you got most of the snow!







: We're thinking of doing a CT/RI trip in March/April-ish...I think I'll have to plan it around *us* getting together and have the family visits as an afterthought.









Forgot to mention that C got approved for the hippotherapy!! Her eval isn't til the end of April so I'm having the hardest time not telling her. Hopefully she'll be starting for the summer session in May. She is going to be sooooo excited!

okay...back to my regularly scheduled







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

heath: yay for hippotherapy!

els: i missed you, but i figured there was some drama with internet or your mother or bible study or something and you would be back as soon as you could. i KNOW you can't live without your MMF...







:

must shower now...

ta!

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

So I had a whole long post typed out the other day and hit some weird key and it got erased...so I quit and left. But in that post, ELSANNE, I wondered where you were and asked about you. And didn't you see Juice's little furrowed brow? Don't get all whiny on us, now.









Heather, how cool about the hippos. That will be great. How are you feeling?

emmalola, I hope you start feeling better and the pregnancy fairies come and give you a nice little grapefruit complete with kicks, soon. You are 13 weeks, though, hey! Comin' right along.

Renae - how far are you from southern Maine (Portland)?

I though the potluck was pretty fun. It was group of peeps from the Portland MDC thread who are WOHMs, mostly, plus a couple of my friends from my real life.







It was a nice group, and some good food. It was good to see you, Jess. And I forgot to tell you, that if you ever want to know which way the babe's facing, I'd be happy to practice my Leopold's maneuvers on you!







That's when they feel your abdomen for the baby's position and make sure the head's down, etc. I'm getting pretty good.







One of the midwives I work with draws the baby on mom's belly with a Sharpie if she wants it.

And just to tell you all, jstar is a beautiful, radiant pregnant mama; don't let her fool you. Isaac was sooo cute and polite, telling everyone how he got an orange from the kitchen for himself AND one for Lily.









Hope everyone has a great week.

Sarah


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey Mamas! I'm back now too! I think I forgot to mention my lil' trip to Florida last week. Got back at 1:30 AM today and I'm feeling it. All flights full out of Florida, board plane late due to weather in Washington DC, get flight cancelled, wait in horrific line to get rebooked only to be rescued by a knight in shining armor named Muhammed who took pity on us and gloriously got us a seat last night at 930pm only to take off at 1030pm. What a night. Seriously, 2-4inches of snow can paralyze Washington DC? How can that be? Ridiculous I say! And the crappy part was they had looooong lines of peeps who had their flights cancelled or they missed their flights and they had THREE measly people working to rebook them.







: Good vacation though! But good to be home.

Heather! Woot!!! Smilie parade to follow! So happy for you!

Lisa-you sound so blissfully happy! And too funny about A being mellow like MamaA! Do you mind me asking if you have to go through the whole adoption process? I remember you having alot of beaurocracy back when E was smaller.

Fiddle-so sorry to hear the little guy is developing reflux. Hope is the garden variety not so severe kind.









TC! Happy to read of the milkyness!

I know there is so much more to respond to, and I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Wait, I don't want to spoil any anonymity, so I will post smilie parade later when I get the OK to use appropriate and case-fitting smilies. Lemme know, heather!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

One last thing, Sarah, are you going from PDX to PWM this summer?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

If that means Portland, ME, yes. I am working at a girls' camp for 8 weeks, in Sweden, ME. And DH and Lily are coming with, of course.









Florida! Where? Did you go to Disneyworld?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah---I have no idea where that is, but if it's anytime around the 2nd weekend of August, I will so totally be stalking you!









Sherri---jet off to florida without telling us, huh?

ack...still







: ...C has a behavioral consult this afternoon through EI...posty to come over yonder on that







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oooh we should have done some leopold's maneuvers last night. dang. i think he turned inward and was only kicking my placenta yesterday because i wasn't feeling much of anything all day. so i have no idea if he is up or down right now --still not a lot of action today. it would have been interesting. next time!

isaac had a great time last night. he keeps telling me that lily's kitchen has a microwave and his does not. the boy loves the nuker







:

the tile looks like p00. not so fantastic. well most of it is fine but one under the corner of the sink is popping up and that isn't going to get fixed without taking the whole sink out. p00. the whole counter really needs to go. i guess we could pray for wonderous tax returns. still have no idea about that sitch yet. but the business taxes are due march 15 so hopefully we will know soon.

yay for hippos! and florida vacations! i hope it was warm and lovely there.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

pdx-ers: please pm me if you know of any good nannies! Our nanny (who works at our church daycare and who I LOVE!) is moving (major boo hoo!). I have one month to find someone who can handle watching a newborn & a toddler on Thursday am's while I teach 1st aid/cpr. eek!

I got a b-day call from my mom this morning, in which she gave me a guilt trip about not inviting her to L's 1st b-day (almost 3 yrs ago!). sheesh. L's naptime is 1pm, but I didn't get around to getting him to sleep till 3pm. I should have just skipped the nap, cause now he's gonna be up till about 11pm, meaning i'll get no alone time with dh. And the house is a mess. wah. poor me. (whine, moan, complain).

I keep missing the phone, but I've had some sweet phone msgs from family/friends today. So that's good.

Welcome back to the fold, Elsanne and Sherri!

I'm sending growing vibes to EL and holding-steady vibes to jstar.









heather- yay for hippo!

sarah- the summer job sounds cool.

ds1 is up and crying- this may bode well for tonight- ta ta!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Real quick while it's fresh in my mind (and while DH is doing a post-dinner painting session with Rowan!







):
Elsanne, of COURSE I noticed you were missing, sillybutt!







I just hadn't been on much over the weekend, so thbbbt. Sounds like you had a great time with the bellydance teaching, though! I wanna take a class with you as the teacher!








And besides that, I figured you were also busy with mom stuff, Viet stuff, you know, stuff.









And I'm several hours from Maine (I'm near Providence, RI) but like Heather said, I think I can focus on just meeting up mama-to-mama, and worry about family meeting later!








I am bound and determined this time, man!

We had a fun day; this morning we stayed home, watched the snow out the window, did a few sticker and magazine collages (SO fun to look through what I had in magazine clippings for future collages!) and then we napped, and when we woke up we got all suited up and played in the quickly melting snow! We dragged/pushed/pulled the little sled thing we have and have NEVER used, Rowan wore his frog rainboots and snow pants for the FIRST time, and we slogged through the mushy snow and went to the park for a while. Good times.

Okay, so have a great night, everyone. Rowan will be in bed in about an hour and I have to admit, I am looking forward to it. Mama needs a drink.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, I really *was* whining, wasn't I, Sarah? 'Specially as I see Sherri come sailing in here from Florida and not chastise a one of us.

Sherri--sorry 'bout those travel woes. BOY can I relate.

Renae, you would so dig my class, I just know it! I am as obnoxious as a teacher as I am online, so you can imagine. And in real life, I get to do facial and other body gestures. Some people, as you can imagine, I really annoy. But the cool chicks "get" me.














:







:







wait how'd that afro get in there?

Fern---hippo birdies two ewe! Hippo birdies two ewe! Hippo birdies deer ewe, hippo birdie two ewe! And







MOTHERS. Can relate to that too.

Meg I agree that the dinnermaking thing sounds pretty dang coolio. Yes, I am that much of a dweeb that I use the word "coolio", but I know mcsb out-dweebs me any day. I am going to use that idea too!

Renae glad you had a good day with bebe. I FINALLY got mine to sleep right now, pheeeew, so am joining you in that drinky poo 'cept I have no booze in the house. Rarely do! What's my problem! Must stock booze.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

The only problem with our booze is that often, it's been in that cabinet for YEARS.







From some party or other (and we don't have parties all that often!







) So it's a lot of "nope, that's no good" *toss in recycling* "um, yeah, that beer is skunky!" *recycle* "ah, the irish cream is still good! Yay!" *makes hot chocolate w/irish cream*









I love how ONE drink makes my night.









So anyway, we have more snow today, big fluffy snow, and I am not inclined to leave the house. But I have to work tonight, and if Rowan asks to go out again I will indulge him after naptime. It's so great that he likes the snow!








This morning I need to vaccuum (like, NEED to. There's a whole other cat's worth of shedded hair in this room alone!







: I'm not sure if Julio's trying to grow a new friend or what) and the laundry is still in effect. I have at least two more loads' worth. Ack.

Rowan still has a tummy bug, but I've been making him banana smoothies with rice milk, and he asked for "big toast" this morning, and so we're still on the "BRAT" diet. (you can laugh at me...for at least a week I had forgotten what the "T" in that diet was!







I remembered last night) He woke up really cranky this morning, like, I was changing his diaper and because I opened the diaper up before letting him see the Sesame Street character on the front, he LOST IT. (oh yeah, we're doing sposies because, um, the poops are just....not okay) So I had to get out a WHOLE new diaper to let him hold while I changed him. *sigh*

But he's in a better mood now, i think. Looking out at the snow and watching Sesame Street.







I hope you all have a great day!

Elsanne, it's okay to whine!







We notice when our mamas are away for more than a couple of days, and I bet someone was just about to say "Where's Elsanne/Sherri/everyone???"







No worries, we still love ya!

Now I am off to drink my fake-sugar-sweetened coffee (trying to avoid sugar--got a yeast infection again!







: But I still need my coffee!) and fold some stuff.

Have a great day, everybuggy!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I wrote a whole post yesterday and it got wiped somehow (blame Z). Z is asleep right now, btw... fell asleep in the stroller on the way home from dropping T off at K. I should be getting something done, but I'm nak....

Tomorrow is our ARC pick-up day (I've been major decluttering all month). I think I'm going to haul the crap out this morning/afternoon to make sure we done forget somehow. THERE IS SO MUCH CRAP.







: How did we accumulate it? (Well, I think the grandparents have something to do with *that*.)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

well, it appears the 4 oz weight gain in one week may have been a fluke, because he's gained like... 1 oz this week. crap. still a happy boy, and it may still be normal for him, but it's making me worry. still doing everything the same as i did last week. he's just so frickin' active. he wants to crawl. he doesn't want to sit because he can't stay balanced and he can't play with his toys. i'm going to give it another week of watching and then assess again. and maybe i'll try the lact-aid again this week.

*sigh*

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

When, when, WHEN will the craziness stop????

My mother incurred a $70 debt making telephone calls this morning, and couldn't pay it (a business that does that)--the front desk called me asking me to come there right that minute, which of course I couldn't, turns out there was an ugly altercation wherein my mother told the woman to go ahead and CALL the police. Thank gods she didn't, because that would just be an effing nightmare. She left her credit card as collateral, the woman wanted either my mom's poodle or a watch or ring or something, which my mom doesn't wear, and no WAY would she part with her poodle--which is a scrawny, hairless, tiny black thing. She didn't want the credit card. Threats were made of physical violence on both sides and AAAAGH now the baby's crying, must go to a meeting I have in town and pay my mom's bill. GRRRRRR.

She finally got her meds today, this is a looong story, involving stalking postal service workers and sleepy kids packed into strollers in their pajamas and altercations with her landlady and serious fiending.

*sigh*


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---huge hugs, mama. Oy. When does la madre en mexico experiment end? So sorry she's crazymaking for ya instead of taking advantage of the opportunity.

Claudia--hope S takes to the sns. Hope something changes a bit so you have less worry as each day goes by.

It's a wee bit warmer today so I think I'm going to wake C early from her nap so we can all walk to the park and get muddy.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Just wanted to offer some HUGE





















s to Mama Elsanne! I am so sorry you have to deal with this. You are a mama to your BABIES...you shouldn't have to mother your own mother.







(I know a lot about that, actually. You SO have my total empathy, hon!)

Now, off to concertedly NOT NAP, eat lunch, and gather up my stuff for work tonight.








Peace out.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

So I just went down to go pay my mother's unpaid bill, think that might be a tad codependent or some shit, and ran into my therapist who counseled my mother and I yesterday and another time last week. She said "I'm so glad to run into you. I would never tell your mother this, but something is not quite right with her. I wouldn't say she's crazy, certifiably whatever, but not all pistons are operating. You are right on, I wanted to let you know you're doing great and staying grounded, but to have an honest, intimate relationship with her will be very difficult. She can't change." And more stuff. This was so affirming, mamas, because I do believe I stay calm and centered but she is a helluva storm.

More later. Mega running today.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather--to answer your question, her flight left today. She was not on it.








:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh man els. that is crazymaking. and of course it is always the sane person in the situation that starts questioning whether THEY are nuts...because well you have the sanity to see the absurdity. i'm glad your therapist 'appeared' at the proper moment to reaffirm that for you. my MIL does not operate on all pistons. nice lady. means well. toooooooootally delusional sometimes. she doesn't have any major drug or alcohol issues (which you could blame the delusions on) but she makes up stories and rewrites history and is generally just stressful to deal with. because you always have to watch your p's and q's and you never know what is going to set her off. or what she's told someone else in the family or what she really believes happened. it is very hard. my mucho empathy to you, mamacita.

doing well. great blood pressure. 3 lbs weight gain in a month (phew). baby was breech today.

we decided the timeshare dealio was too much hassle for 2 nights so we scrapped it. i still wish we could go somewhere warm........ it was snow-raining sideways this morning. blech.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

elsanne, welcome back! I did notice your absence, for what it's worth







And, sorry about your mom woes. Sounds nuts. I send you some strength to deal with it.

And, Sherri, welcome back, too!

Fiddle, I neglected to acknowledge your birthday on the actual day, but I was thinking of you. Hope it turned out decent.

Jstar-glad to hear you're progressing nicely. My visit has been rescheduled for this Friday, so I'll report in with deets then.

EL-your Oscar party sounds so fun! Back in the day, dh and I hosted some fun Oscar parties. That was our thang! This year, we got G in bed, and watched the show via TiVo so we could skip all the commercials. A little different, but still fun to watch. I hear ya on being eager for your mw visit. I was feeling more movement a few weeks ago than I am now, but I do feel an occasional flutter. And, I'm unable to fit in old clothes, and can fill out *some* of my maternity stuff. I'm down to three pairs of pants that I rotate all week.

BTW, I've had Reiki training, too. I *think* I'm technically considered a Reiki Master, but I really only do it for dh and myself and G. Oh, and it's also great for cats (and probably any animal!) Good to know we've got more in our MMF group!

I went to a training session this morning for a state-wide program called Bright Beginnings. I'm now an official volunteer and will make home visits to mothers with kids between 0-3 who request visits. We give them free brochures, books, information, etc. to encourage healthy beginnings for babies and toddlers. Our focus is on the new parents and helping answer any questions or concerns they have about this new phase of their life. It's pretty interesting. So, it kinda tired me out...that was alot of brain work before noon! And, I will be working tonight (as well as three other nights this week) so I made sure to take a nap when G did.

Re: our house buying: we found a house, made an offer and they countered. Then we found out the church wanted to have a little more firmed up in our legal agreement about the money they're investing ($130K) So, we have to cool our heels a little bit while our attorneys finalized the agreement and the church board votes on it (and they want to see any property we want to purchase before we can make an offer). Needless to say, I've never had to purchase a house by committee before, so this a bit trying (especially when we've bought our own homes before). And I really don't want to lose this house! I'm having to trust that if it's meant to be, it will be.

So, there's my long-winded (as usual) update.

Love to all my may mamas!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Fiddle, I'm just wondering how you're doing two-kid-wise??? Do you have enough help?

Hi Jacquie! Whatta concept, house purchase by committee! Hope they approve your choice, so you can feel like you are in your home.

Speaking of jacquelines, I wonder where nuggetsmom has gotten to.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Heather--to answer your question, her flight left today. She was not on it.
















my worst nightmare.

Me:







majorly overwhelmed, basement destroyed, project getting bigger everyday, childcare woes, and since I gave up stress for Lent, no idea how to deal. Too many consecutive nights with no sleep.

I promise to be more cheery tomorrow, but today... wah.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi, I am still here. So much has gone on in the last few days.

Els-the situation with your mom sounds really frustrating but it does sound like you are doing a great job staying centered.

HF-You really seem like you are so strong and centered considering the things going on. Your kids are so lucky. I truly mean that, and I am so glad that C will go to hippotherapy.

Juice -I am so sorry about the basement.
Lisa-I love a babymoon and the story about the baby chin made me realize that I do take it for granted really that my kids look like us both.
Jacqueline-Wow, buying a house is hard enough without the extra steps involved. But you seem to have a good POV on it.

I have to think up a rainy day gardenign activity right now. I think it will be the water cycle and maybe we will put flowers in food coloring and see them change color (and talk about water evaporating from plants). Complete with hypothesis and everything... Whoohoo
It would be better if I tried these things out beforehand but hey.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

juice: mucho, mucho, vela, vela (vela == "many" in slovak)








s for you... unexpected house stuff sucks. we are dealing with drip tube failure in the hot water heater the past few months but we only just found out that is merely drip tube and not bad hot water heater so that's a $290 savings right there! hope basement sitch gets figured out soon. peace and calming vibes comin' your way...







(where's the "om" smiley when you need it?)

nuggets: yay about rainy day gardening activities even if you don't test them beforehand!

challenging small napping day today for S. ay yiy yiy...

gonna watch me some american idol now...







:

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Juice---egads! So sorry it's getting worse not better ftm. Thinking of you and hoping some part of the stress magically lifts. Hope a sitter falls from the sky or something!

Jacqueline---gardening activities...fun! I need to get C involved in our garden preparations here. I still ahve to buy our seeds and such. How are all things arty going for you right now? Any shows or classes coming up?

Wednesday is halfway to Friday and that is all....







: So glad I didn't give up stress for Lent, but only chocolate.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Au, Jus, I am really bummed to hear how overwhelmed you are. Such a hardworkin mama, healing people every day, you deserve a break.

TC Amara has those small nap days too, which kind of blow the mind.

Gearing up for another busy one around here, I think we all REALLY NEED A VACATION...

speaking of, in November there is the National Bellydance congress in Puerto Vallarta like I went to about a year and a half ago...at the all-inclusive resort Sol Melia...free good daycare...all-inclusive means "all-drinkypoos"...
You wouldn't have to go to the bellydance congress, you could just be there like most of the other resort guests!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
speaking of, in November there is the National Bellydance congress in Puerto Vallarta like I went to about a year and a half ago...at the all-inclusive resort Sol Melia...free good daycare...all-inclusive means "all-drinkypoos"...
You wouldn't have to go to the bellydance congress, you could just be there like most of the other resort guests!

Oh my GODDESS, that sounds heavenly! Bellydancing and all!







Maybe by November money will be more stable!







Well, I can dream, right?









Not much to add, but mucho







s to Jus (Au Jus indeed, Els!







) I hate it when a million poopy things happen consecutively! ugh. Sucks. You have our sympathy, and







!









I am getting ready to coerce my child into a fresh diaper.







He's happily watching Clifford in the other room and waiting for his friends (M. and her DS) to come play with him (which means, Mama gets the morning off!














and I am making sure I have everything I need when I go out.

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ooh... big hugs for TC. He'll get through it. (You will, too.) I will send major milky vibes.

And Elsanne... I'm so sorry your mom is







:. Yeah, parenting the parent SUCKS.

Jacquie, buying a house by committee is pretty







: too. I know about BB!







to you for doing this.

Juice... the basement sitch sounds terrible. UG. I hope the fixing of it is better/faster/cheaper than you are imagining now. (We're crossing our fingers that *our* water situation is under control...)

Not much to report here. It's snowing (what's new?). Z made himself into a tiger yesterday with the markers while I was hauling out the stuff to donate to ARC. Did you know that red washable markers don't wash off as well as the other colors? I have to say... he's adorable (and he knows it), but he is so crazy-making.







: is the theme of the day.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

tiger stripes







funny boy!!!!!!!!

i need to get moving instead of procrastinating. i have a kickoff meeting for another big freeway project this morning. i won't be around for the duration so i'm having a hard time caring







hah. yesterday i had to go to a steel pipe forming plant.....hardhat and safety goggles and the whole 9 yards to go talk to the operators. the looks on their faces when they saw a preggo chick coming were priceless







they're wierded out enough when a woman comes around. hilarious.

whining is perfectly acceptable juice! that sounds stressful.

more milkly vibes for TC. S is such a happy chappy. maybe it is his curve? hard not to worry though I'm sure.

i hope you get the house J. it is wonderful they're pitching in such a great amount of money! wow. but i can imagine how frustrating it is to hurry up and wait because of the rush on good houses. i hope you find a buyer who is willing to work with you. have you included a cover letter to the owners explaining how the house-buying is working with the church? they may be happy to wait if they have a good 'vibe' about your family.

sleepy boy is still sleeping so i better shower. i would so love to go to PV. i was DREAMING about the beach last night. i'm that desperate!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm still hear, nak....

I wanted to say a couple more things re Jacquie and the house. You seem so very calm about it, and I really admire your general attitude. (Jacquie and HF are my calmness role models.) I think Jess has a good point... I think that if they know that you really want the house and they're doing a good thing by working with you, it could help.

And re the PV... there are a few things making it affordable... (1) between the state rebate (50%) and the federal tax credit ($2000), it's close to 2/3 paid for (not by us). (2) Dh also did some heavy duty negotiating to get the price down (they were really nice, I think they see us as very earnest







). (3) We did an energy audit last fall and cut our electricity consumption by at least 35%, which means we're getting a much smaller system than we originally would have needed...

Okay, going to go tidy up.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I think it's funny that
jstar's PV = Puerto Vallerta
KK's PV = photovoltaic


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ahhhh... i was totally confused by KK's explanation of what i *thought* she was saying about Puerto Vallarta PV. thank you for clarification, MCsb.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that is funneh. i *would* like to go PV (in addition to going TO PV)


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I was getting confused too but attributed it to my general lack of focus on any one thing








:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I feel kind of







: or maybe just







. I obviously have PV on the brain (and no, not the beachy one). I read that Jess wanted to "go PV" not "go to PV".

I'm just super excited about it. I've been interested in it for *years*, and I can't believe we're actually doing it. (I wish we could ditch the gasoline, too, but that's just not as feasible right now.)

You know what is really







: ? When your 5 y.o. is so "busy" that he forgets to go potty until too late and has a pee accident. (Okay, I can







: here, but I can't really go off on him about it, y'know? The accident itself is pretty much a "punishment", IYKWIM, not that he needs to be punished for it.)


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

OMG, I'm losing my mind. My MIL is here. She's been here since Thrus and doesn't leave until Sun. She does NOTHING all day but lie on the couch and watch TV. I don't realy expect her to help (remember the major head trauma a year+ ago? she's not in the best mental shape) but MY GOD, CAN I PLEASE HAVE A MOMENT OF NO JERRY SPRINGER AND JUDGE TV SHOWS?????????????? I have to fix every meal/snack/bev for her. DH hasn't taken any time off work







: so it's me me me doing it all all all. She's very sweet and kind, and not in my way, but I don't know if I can last the rest of the week without being able to even sit on my couch for 30 min and vege after I perform the miracle of getting both kids to sleep at the same time.







:







:







:

Okay, vent over. I'm so consumed by this, I'm not sure I even have anything else to say. Is it too early for tequila shots?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Is it too early for tequila shots?

Nope. Maybe you could give her some, too, so she won't notice when you turn the TV off.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

:








:








:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

It is NOT too early. I'm going to crack open the wine tonight...inspired by my talking about getting alcohol in the house... Meg, I feel your pain.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

cracking open the wine here RIGHT NOW.

Thanks for the love, ladies. It's almost silly how much better it makes one feel. Now I will whine one more time, and tomorrow will be a better day darnit!

Just to make things even more fun, my cell phone and my palm pilot BOTH bit the dust, spectacularly and independently, within 24 hours of one another.







: Cuz what I really wanted to do was go shopping...but my office doesn't run well without them. The basement thing is just one big headache, and it involves 382 phone calls and 94 consultations, all of which have to be done in the right order. There's something about a mama on the phone that draws children like magnets, making the entire process just that much more difficult. And my dear, dear DH is having an even more trying week than I, so there's no buffer zone. We are both







:

And Meg, I have to say, I'd take my pain over yours almost any given day!





















This I can handle - the MIL situation would put me over the edge. Or certainly in the tequila.

Hugs all around - I haven't really read the last couple of pages but as I said, tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
The basement thing is just one big headache, and it involves 382 phone calls and 94 consultations, all of which have to be done in the right order. There's something about a mama on the phone that draws children like magnets, making the entire process just that much more difficult. And my dear, dear DH is having an even more trying week than I, so there's no buffer zone. We are both







:

YUP! It is then that I am cought shouting at them "can I talk to you and the person on the phone at the same time??????" It was part of a script about helping kids realize that you can't pay attention to them when you are one hte phone.

I have done a million things today and J is totally neglected. The ants have moved in, and my washer is on its last leg but I decided to put in the couch cover to help the washer out of its misery.
I must find another one and order it right now while my kids are fighting and doing book journals


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just letting you know, Miss Meg, that I fully support your tequila consumption. Sounds like trying times for you (and the kind that doesn't feel good to complain about because she's "very sweet and kind.") We are a no-tv during the day house (shhh...my daughters don't know we have a tv) and I feel that this is totally the only way to escape the maddening Judge Montel Springer insanity. I really really feel for you!

Gotta go work, but HI







to everyone else too.









Life here is still good.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa said daughterS ...aww!!

is it friday yet?

...going to look at a preschool for C tomorrow that her OT/PT recommended. They also have a toddler time/mom and me thing on Fridays that we might start if I can find a babysitting situation for E. Ours is going to be applying for a FT job...the nerve!









not enough hours in the day it seems...


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey! I started the new March Thread. So march on over! new thread

eta: oops- I missed seeing that there was already a may-mom thread started. so go to hers!


----------

